# الاسكان الاقتصادي واقع وطموحات



## حسام عبدالله (4 أبريل 2007)

هنالك تعريفات مختلفة ومتباينة للاسكان الاقتصادي تتاثر بالزمان والمكان. وهنالك العديد من العوامل المؤثرة في تكلفة الاسكان من ضمنها طرق التخطيط والتصميم للمشروع.
اطرح هنا هذا الموضوع وامل ان يشارك الجميع فية من خلال نقل تجارب الدول في مجال الاسكان الاقتصادي كل حسب مكان اقامتة وذلك من خلال مشاريع قائمة او دراسات في الموضوع


----------



## حسام عبدالله (8 أبريل 2007)

استغرب من عدم وجود مشاركات في موضوع بهذة الاهمية.
ساقوم انشاء الله بادراج بعض اوراق العمل التي تتحدث عن الموضوع ولكن اطلب من الجميع المشاركة في الموضوع من خلال خبرتهم.


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (8 أبريل 2007)

أن شاء الله سوف أقوم بالبحث في ذلك الموضوع 
والله المستعان


----------



## حسام عبدالله (9 أبريل 2007)

مرفق ملف يحتوي تعريف الاسكان الاقتصادي والميسر والمرور على بعض المفاهيم.
وسيتم تحميل اجزاء اخرى حول الموضوع.


----------



## حسام عبدالله (11 أبريل 2007)

انا استغرب من عدم المشاركة في هذا الموضوع وين المهندسين العرب


----------



## حسام عبدالله (15 أبريل 2007)

سوف اقوم بادراج ملف تفصيلي لاثر عامل التصميم والتخطيط في الاسكان الاقتصادي


----------



## حسام عبدالله (15 أبريل 2007)

ارفق الملف الذي وعدتكم بة


----------



## الغـــــامدي (15 أبريل 2007)

بمدينة جدة هناك بعض المشاريع التي طبق فيها نظام الاسكان الميسر او الاقتصادي مثل : 

حي الامير عبدالمجيد - اسكان الشرفية 

نتمنى لو هناك بعض المشاريع العاملية ان يتم طرحها هنا حتى نقارن بين التجربة العربية والعالمية


----------



## خالد صلاح (16 أبريل 2007)

اقوم باعداد ملخص للتجربة المصرية بهذا الشأن .. ساشارككم فيها قريبا ان شاء الله 
واخي الكريم لا تتوقع مشاركات كثيرة في مثل هذه المواضيع .... ان اردت عدد كبير من المشاركات انشر صورة فيلا او موضع عن بلوكات اتوكاد .. ستجد الالاف من الردود والمشاركات .. فهذه هي المواضيع التي تهم المعماريون او من يسمون هذه الايام هكذا


----------



## masa_arch2010 (16 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا اخ حسام بجد على الموضوع


----------



## Rony (16 أبريل 2007)

شكرا - حسام 

مجهووووود تششششششششكر عليه صراحة وموضوع مهم وخاصة في ظل الطفرة الاقتصادية التي تعيشها معظم دول العالم ( العربي والغربي ) .

ننتظر مزيدك وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## حسام عبدالله (16 أبريل 2007)

اخي خالد
اشكر لك اهتمامك بالموضوع وسيسعدنا جدا مشاركتك.
والتجربة المصرية غنية جدا.
مع احترامي وتقديري


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (16 أبريل 2007)

الاخ حسام
مما لا شك فيه ان ما تفضلت وشاركت به شيئ جاد وموضوعي جدا ويحتاج الي بعض الوقت لقراءته بامعان وهو موضوع هام جدا، ولا اعتقد ان احجام الاعضاء عن المشاركة سببه عدم وجود منظور لفيلا او بلوكات اوتوكاد كما ذكر الاخ خالد .....وقد يأخذ الموضوع بعض الوقت للتفاعل.....


----------



## حسام عبدالله (16 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للردود من جميع الاخوة واتمنى مشاركات وتفاعل مع الموضوع اكثر


----------



## حسام عبدالله (21 أبريل 2007)

ارفق ملف يناقش العامل الثاني من العوامل المؤثرة في توفير الاسكان قليل التكلفة "الاسكان الاقتصادي"​


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (22 أبريل 2007)

الاخ حسام
الواقع ان ما تضيفه من معلومات لهو شيئ قيم جدا
ولكن معذرة....هل يمكنك وضع عنوان ومراجع المعلومات حتي يمكن الاستفادة من تلك المعلومات القيمة في بحث علمي ، ماجيستير، دكتوراه مثلا.....


----------



## حسام عبدالله (22 أبريل 2007)

اخي احمد 
ساقوم لن شاء الله بادراج جميع المراجع للمشاركات السابقة والحالية


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (22 أبريل 2007)

أخي العزيز/ حسام عبدالله
تحية طيبة وبعد
أولا/ أشكر لك اهتمامك بهذه القضية الحيوية وهي توفير السكن الاقتصادي لدوي الدخل المحدود، والذين أصبحوا يشكلون جل سكان العالم الثالث وعلى رأسهم العالم العربي والإسلامي- مع تحفظي على مسمى العالم الثالث، حيث أعتبر أنه وبفضل الله علينا أن هدانا للإسلام، فنحن بهذه النعمة من نشكل العالم الأول- ولكن أستعرت ما أرفضه لتوضيح وجهة نظري في هذا الموضوع الذي تكرمت بطرحه على مائدة الحوار في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.
ثانيا/ أختلف مع الرأي السائد الذي لا يرى حلا لإشكالية البيت الاقتصادي إلا من خلال البحث في مواد البناء- مع عدم إهمالي لأهميتها- أو من خلال الاقتصاد في مساحات فراغات البيت أو في تكرار النموذج والارتفاع به رأسيا" العمارات السكنية"... وقد قدمت في سنة 1993 م، محاضرة بعنوان" نحو رؤية جديدة ومعاصرة لمفهوم البيت الاقتصادي" ستجدها مشورة على هذا الموقع، طرحت من خلالها البديل الذي اعتقده أكثر الحلول ملائمة لطبيعة مجتمعنا العربي والإسلامي وهو إعادة طرح بيت العائلة كنموذج معاصر للبيت الاقتصادي، وقد تم تطبيقه على إحدى العائلات في مدينة طرابلس/ ليبيا، بما يتناسب مع طبيعة الموقع ومساحته ومتطلبات رب العائلة، وفي الوقت نفسه اجتهدت في تطويره بالصورة التي أراها أكثر ملائمة، وهو يعتمد في مجمله على النقاط التالية/
1- إشتراك العائلة في الفراغات التالية" حجرة استقبال الرجال/ حجرة استقبال النساء/ حمام الضيوف
2- تحتوي كل شقة على" فراغ للمعيشة/ مطبخ/ حمام عائلي/ حمام للنوم الرئيسة.
3- تمّ إضافة صالة متعددة الأغراض، وفناء داخلي تجتمع فيه الأسرة.
هذا تصور مبدئي لعناصر المشروع، والذي يمكن حساب ما تم توفيره من فراغات كلما زاد حجم العائلة، وما تم إضافته بالمقابل من فراغات تهم العائلة وتحقق أنشطتها... وقد حاولت في أكثر من مرة أن أرفق صورة لأحد هذه المقترحات المبدئية لبيت العائلة ولكنني وجدت صعوبة في ذلك. وسأحاول في موضوع آخر مستقل أن أقدم طرحا لهذه النماذج.
ولي معك لقاء آخر بإذن الله تعالى


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (22 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للاخ جمال علي هذا الطرح الشيق، وان كنت أري وهي وجهة نظر شخصية بالطبع ، ان فكرة بيت العائلة بصفة عامة وكنسق ثقافي اصبح فيها وحولها جدل كبير، فللاسف الشديد ومع ثقافة الانفتاح علي الآخر اصبحت هذه الفكرة غير مقبولة او علي الاقل اقل قبولا لدي العديد من المجتمعات العربية......,وبالتالي تجد المزيد من التفكك الاسري واختلاف الاهتمامات علي اختلاف الاجيال والمستويات الاجتماعية

الفكرة فعلا رائعة ولكني اجدها صالحة للتطبيق في بعض المجتمعات عن المجتمعات الاخري
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## حسام عبدالله (22 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز جمال
بداية اعبر عن اعجابي الشديد بما تقدمت بة من حلول للاسكان الاقتصادي.
واود ان اضيف هنا ان تجربة الاسكان قليل التكلفة عن طريق site and services قريبة جدا لما تفضلت بة حيث يتم تقسيم الارض من قبل الدولة وتغذيتها بالبنية التحتية اللازمة من شبكات طرق ومجاري وكهرباء ويقوم المستفيدين بالبناء الذاتي لمسكن العائلة. هذة المشاريع تقام بعيدا عن المراكز الحضرية وبالتالي في هذة المشاريع يمكن تطبيق المفاهيم والراى التي تقدمت بها.
واتفق تماما مع ما طرحة اخي احمد بان هذة الفكرة لا يمكن تعميمها حيث تصلح في اماكن بينما لا تصلح في اماكن اخرى.
لى رجاء خاص من الاخ العزيز جمال ان يقوم بادراج تصاميمة المقترحة للاطلاع عليها ومناقشتها


----------



## حسام عبدالله (22 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز احمد
مرفق طية ملف يحتوي على المراجع
مع احترامي وتقديري


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (22 أبريل 2007)

الأخوين العزيزين أحمد وحسام
السلام عليكم،
أشكر لكم اهتمامكم وتجاوبكم مع طرحي لموضوع البيت الاقتصادي من خلال طرح نموذج بيت العائلة كبديل للأنماط السائدة على الساحة التخطيطية والمعمارية.... وأنا متفق معكم من حيث المبدأ أن هذا النموذج لا يصلح تطبيقه داخل المناطق القائمة، ولكنه يحتاج إلى مشروع مستقل يؤخذ فيه هذا الاعتبار منذ بداية وضع المخططات الأولية للمشاريع الإسكانية الجديدة، وذلك لسبب واحد وهو أن فكرة بيت العائلة لا تكتمل نتائجها المرجوة إلا في سياقها الطبيعي وهو وجود حي سكني متكامل المرافق ومخطط وفق هذه الرؤية، بحيث تحقق هذه التركيبة السكنية والسكانية ما نصبو إليه من خلال وجود مجموعة من العائلات تقطن بجوار بعضها البعض وتستوعب بذلك المغزى من وجودها معا في هذا الحي ويتحقق من خلالها الترابط الاجتماعي وننتقل بذلك من مرحلة البحث عن العمارة الوظيفية أو العضوية أو الاقتصادية إلى تحقيق العمارة الاجتماعية.
هذا الطرح الاجتماعي للعمارة يعالج الكثير من المشاكل التي تعاني منها مجتمعاتنا الإسلامية. وبالتالي فهذا النوع من الإسكان يتناسب فقط مع بيئتنا الإسلامية، التي تحث على التواصل والترابط ونبد الفرقة والتشاحن والتباغض. 
وقد سعى الكثير من المسلمين في البيئات غير الإسلامية إلى البحث عن مجمعات سكنية تتناسب مع متطلبات الدين الإسلامي وتوفير بيئة صالحة لنشأة وتعايش المسلمين، حيث اجتهد البعض منهم وعلى رأسهم تجربة المعماري الأمريكي نور الدين دوركي في توفير هذه البيئة الإسلامية، حيث أستعان بالمعماري حسن فتحي لبناء مدينة إسلامية في ولاية نيو مكسيكو. وقد تولى المعماري حسن فتحي تنفيذها بمادة الطين. 
لهذا أوافقكم الرأي بأن هذا النوع من الإسكان لا يتلائم مع كل المجتمعات، فكان حرصي منصبا على مخاطبة المسلمين وعرض الفكرة عليهم وتوجيه الدعوة لهم لتبني هذا الطرح، ولم أكلف نفسي عناء التوجه لغيرهم ليقيني بأن هذا التوجه لا يتماشى مع معتقداتهم وعاداتهم التي يغلب عليها التنافر والتناحر والفردية الأنانية وتغليب مصلحة الذات على حساب مصالح الآخرين ولو كانوا آبائهم أو أبنائهم أو بني جلدتهم" مجتمعات بيوت العنكبوت- تحسبهم جمعا وقلوبهم شتى- يأكل قويهم ضعيفهم.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (22 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للاخ جمال علي هذا التوضيح لوجهة نظره، والواقع ان ماذكرت هو مقترح ايجابي جدا ولكن في ظل رغبة البعض علي كسر وتدمير الروابط الاجتماعية والاسرية بين ابناء الوطن الواحد اجد ان ما ذكرته من الصعب جدا تنفيذه، وعندما نعود مثلا الي نشأة القري او التجمعات البشرية بصفة عامة نجد ان هناك دوافع متعددة تؤدي او ادت الي تكوين التجمعات البشرية منها الحماية من الاخطار، التجمع حول مصادر المياه، او الحرفة كالصيد والرعي والزراعة الخ.......وقد غلبت علي هذه المجتمعات صفة التشارك والتعاون الايجابي بين افراد تلك المجتمعات.........
اما وقد اختفت تلك المسببات فقد كان من الصعب ايجاد مجتمعات بشرية منظمة اللهم الا في المدن الجديدة ذات المساحات المحدودة والاسعار القليلة وهنا تجد حالة الاضطرار المادي هي الحاكمة والمتحكمة في عمران ونمو تلك المدن والتجمعات البشرية.....


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (22 أبريل 2007)

أخي العزيز، أحمد
ما تكرمت به صحيح ولا غبار عليه وهو يعكس واقعنا المعاصر، ولن أخفيك أن من يمسكون بزمام الأمور يحرصون أشد الحرص على عدم تنفيذ مثل هذا النوع من المشاريع لأنه بطبيعته يدعو لتلاحم العائلات وتكاتف جهودها لتوفير أسباب الأمن والحماية لأفرادها، الأمر الذي يتعارض مع مبدأ فرق تسد... ولكن لا يأس من روح الله، فالفكرة تبدأ صغير وتنمو شأنها شأن البراعم بالري والسقاية والتعهد والرعاية، وكما قال احد الحكماء زرع أباؤنا فأكلنا ونزرع نحن ليأكل أحفادنا... أي أننا لا نعمل لظروفنا وواقعنا الحالي ولكن نمهد الطريق ليجد أبناؤنا أرضية يقفون عليها ويجد أحفادنا سبيلا يسترشدون به.


----------



## حسام عبدالله (30 أبريل 2007)

اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة في الموضوع كل حسب تجربة البلد المقيم بها


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 أبريل 2007)

أخي حسام، إذا كان مقصودك من دعوة المشاركة في الموضوع من خلال طرح تجربة البلد الذي أقيم فيه في مجال بحوث ودراسات مواد البناء، فيؤسفني القول أنه ليس هناك أي محاولات جادة في هذا الموضوع، حيث لا زالت مادة الإسمنت تسيطر على حركة البناء والتعمير وأسعارها تتصاعد كل يوم بفعل الأخطبوط الذي يسيطر على مصانعه، والذي لا يرى مصلحته في طرح حلول بديلة. 
ورغم إجتهاد البعض ومحاولاتهم المتكررة لإدخال بعض التجارب العالمية في مجال بحوث مواد البناء وعلى رأسها الطوب الرملي للبلاد من خلال إنشاء مصانع لها، لم تحرك الجهات المسؤولة ساكنا.... فالإسمنت يحقق لها فرصة السيطرة والإثراء على حساب حاجة المجتمع الماسة للسكن الملائم بيئيا واجتماعيا واقتصاديا.


----------



## newnoga (1 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا احب اشكر الأخ الكريم المهندس حسام بطرحه هذا الموضوع، والملفات المفيدة جدا التى أرسلها للمنتدى، وأشكر الأستاذ جمال على إضافته الرائعة والتى عبر بها عما كان يجول بخاطرى وكأنه قرأ أفكارى.
ولى تعليق على موضوع بيت العائلة، أن يوجد بيننا الكثيرين اللذين يبحثون عن هذه الفكرة ويودون تطبيقها، وهناك الكثيرين من حققوا هذه الفكرة بالفعل، ولكن بطريقة مختلفة، هناك عائلة فى أسيوط بنى الوالد عمارة، بها شقة لكل ابن له، وهناك أكثر من صديق اقترحوا على الفكرة ويودون أن يبنوا بيتا مثل البيوت القديمة، بيت العائلة، مثل بيت السحيمى والسنارى، وما شابه ذلك.
ولكن الفكرة كما طرحها الأخ العزيز المهندس جمال، يجب أن نتناولها بطريقة مختلفة عما طبقت فى اسيوط، فنحن هنا بصدد اسكان اقتصادى عائلى.
وهناك نقطة فى صالحنا هذه الأيام وهى ارتفاع اسعار الأسمنت والحديد، ولذلك أعتقد أنه حان الوقت لتطبيق نظريتنا والتفكير فى حل جديد مبتكر لتحقيق هذه الفكرة.
هناك مناقشة كبيرة ومطولة عن الإسكان الإقتصادى وطرحت فى مجموعة العمارة المصرية ونزلتها على الموقع، ولكن كلها كانت بتدور حول المسكن صغير المساحة والفرش المبنى، ولم يتناول أحد الناحية الإجتماعية لهؤلاء الناس ولا عاداتهم ولا تقاليدهم.
وسوف تجدوا وصلة توضح هذه المناقشات:
http://www.egyptarch.net/lcdiscussion1.htm
http://www.egyptarch.net/lcdiscussion2.htm
http://www.egyptarch.net/lcdiscussion3.htm
وفى الصعيد حاولوا أن يبنوا قرية مثل القرنة ولكن ببعض التعديلات التى تتناسب مع عادات وتقاليد الساكنين هناك، ولكن لكل عائلة منزل مستقل، وعوضوا كل منهم عن منزله القديم بمنزل بمساحة أكبر، لكى يكفى عائلته، ويعوض ثمن الأرض التى كان عليها منزله القديم.

أما فكرة المهندس جمال فهى أجمل وأحسن لأنها ستطبق ما حثنا ديننا عليه، وهى الناحية الإجتماعية، وقرب العائلة بجميع أفرادها مع بعضها فى مكان واحد.
أعتقد أن تطبيق هذه الفكر يكون بطريقتين، طريقة بناء منزل العائلة فى مدينة جديدة صحراوية، وبالتالى سوف نطبق عليها كل أفكارنا بحرية مع مراعاة الإحتياجات الإجتماعية والنفسية والعادات والتقاليد ونحاول أن يكون كل مجموعة من العائلات المتقاربين بجانب بعضهم البعض فلا يحسوا بفرق عما كانوا عليه قبل الإنتقال، إلا أن المسكن أجمل وصحى أكثر.
ولكن هناك مشكلة تطرق لها الدكتور مشارى، عندما تحدث عن مساكن الفقراء التى بنيت خارج المدينة، فوجد الناس مشكلة المواصلات، هذه هى المشكلة الحقيقية التى يمكن أن نجد لها حلا، عن طريق جعل عمل الساكنين بجانب منازلهم، أو إتاحة وسائل مواصلات عامة رخيصة، لتسهيل عملية الإنتقال عليهم.

والطريقة الأخرى هى تطبيق الفكرة فى المدينة، أعتقد أنها أصعب قليلا، نظرا لإرتفاع أسعار الأراضى فى المدينة، وقلة وجود المساحات المتاحة للبناء.

أسفة للإطالة وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله
معمارية نجلاء محمود


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 مايو 2007)

الأخت العزيزة/ المعمارية نجلاء محمود
تحية طيبة وبعد، 
لن أبدأ حديثي معك بكلمة شكرا على مشاركتك، وذلك لأنها ستكون كلمة مبتذلة ومكررة ولا تفي مشاركتك حقها من التقييم... والأصح أن أدخل في صلب الموضوع: ما وجدته بين طيات مشاركتك أنك تشتغلين على هذا الموضوع وهو يشكل بالنسبة لك ولي هاجسا مشتركا، أخذ من اهتماماتنا موقع الصدارة، وبالتالي فلن تكون لمحاولات الإقناع بمدى جدوى الفكرة مكانا في حوارنا هذا ولا في حواراتنا المستقبلية حول موضوع بيت العائلة.... إذا، كل ما هنالك أننا نريد التعاون في تذليل الصعاب وتغطية أوجه القصور في هذا الطرح، والمحاولة بكل الوسائل الرد بموضوعية ومنهجية علمية على كل التساؤلات التي تشكك في جدوى إعادة طرح بيت العائلة كبديل للبيت الاقتصادي. ومن هنا نبدأ/

الإشكالية الأولى/ هي أين يمكننا تطبيق هذه الفكرة؟ وما هو المستوى الذي ستطبق عليه الفكرة؟

من حيث المبدأ لابد لتطبيق الفكرة وضمان نجاحها أن نطبقها على المستوى التخطيطي في مكان ما بيئة صحراوية تتوفر فيها مصادر المياه وأسباب الرزق أو بيئة خضراء قريبة من ضواحي المدن، المهم أن يكون المكان يمتلك مقومات الحياة الطبيعية والقابلية للتوطين والسكن... المهم أن نتعامل مع المشروع على المستوى التخطيطي، أي التفكير في بناء مدينة جديدة بكل مرافقها الخدمية والاقتصادية، بحيث لا يتطلب من سكانها ضرورة الانتقال اليومي إلى مناطق أو مدن أخرى إلاّ فيما نذر.
كما أن فكرة بيت العائلة ليست موجهة للفقراء تحديدا بل هي موجهة للمجتمع الإسلامي بكافة شرائحه، أي أنها ليست عمارة للفقراء بقدر ماهي رؤية جديده للحياة تستلهم من المفاهيم الإسلامية للعمارة جذورها الفكرية وتسترشد بمخططات المدن التقليدية في طرح الحلول مع مراعاة الأخذ في الاعتبار المتغيرات والمستجدات وتطور تقنيات الاتصالات والمواصلات ومواد وأساليب الإنشاء وغيرها من الضروريات التي لا يستقيم العيش بدونها.... وخصوصا أنني أتحفظ على مصطلح عمارة الفقراء لأن فيه مس بكرامة الساكن والإفصاح عن حالته الاقتصادية وبالتالي لن يستطيع أي إنسان السكن بمنطقة موصومة بالفقر أو التخلف لأن ذلك سيكسبه صفة لازمة له طوال حياته تشعره بالدونية أمام سكان الأحياء الأخرى، مثلما تعزز روح الطبقية بين أفراد المجتمع الواحد، وهذه الأمور جميعها تتعارض مع روح ومنهج وتعاليم الدين الإسلامي الذي جاء ليسوي بين الناس.
ومن هنا فالمشروع التخطيطي المبني على إعادة الاعتبار أولا لمخطط المدينة الإسلامية وللمسكن الإسلامي، يجتمع فيه الغني والفقير والجاهل والمتعلم والرئيس والمرؤوس جنبا إلى جنب يشد بعضهم أزر بعض ويحقق ما جاء به الحبيب المصطفى من هدي ورشاد في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إنما المؤمنون في توادهم وتراحمهم كالبنيان المرصوص يشد بعضهم بعضا". فلا تعالي ولا تفاخر ولا تطاول هنا بين الناس لأنهم يشكلون مجتمعا مترابطا ومتماسكا ومتعاضدا ومتراحما.

الإشكالية الثانية/ وهي علاقة هذا المشروع بمصادر دخل ساكنيه والتي أشار إليها الدكتور مشاري في تعليقه على قرية القرنة التي صممها المعماري حسن فتحي، فهي عندما تتحقق على المستوى التخطيطي فإن الغالبية العظمى من السكان ستتاح لهم فرصة الانتقال بوظائفهم الخدمية والتعليمية والتجارية والإدارية والصناعية إلى منطقة المشروع التي سيؤخذ منذ البداية في الاعتبار توفيرها مسبقا قبل الانتقال إلى السكن ضمن دائرة هذا المشروع، وخصوصا إذا ما أخذنا في الاعتبار أن الانتقال إلى السكن في هذا المشروع هو أمر اختياري وليس إجباري كما حصل في مدينة القرنة، ومصادر دخل الناس متنوعة وليست واحدة محددة. لهذا فتخوفات الجميع من عدم نجاح المشروع ستقل بنسبة كبيرة كلما تقادم الزمن بالمشروع، لأنه مع الاستقرار ستفتح أبواب جديدة للرزق غير منظورة ولا تشكل عبء مادي على سكان بيت العائلة أو مجتمع المدينة الإسلامية.

هذه بعض الإضافات التي ارها مدخلا لتواصل الحوار بين جميع أعضاء الملتقى الراغبين في إثراء الموضوع.


----------



## خالد صلاح (1 مايو 2007)

الزملاء المشاركين بالموضوع والتعليق .. تحية طيبة .. ليست تحية عادية بل تحية لمن يستحقها ولا توفيه قدره .. لا استطيع ان اصف لكم مقدار استمتاعي بما ورد من طرح ومناقشات في هذا الموضع ..
الا انني اود ان اورد عرض اخر لهذا لموضوع ..
في البداية انبه الجميع ان هناك عوامل عدة مؤثرة في الموضوع بخلاف العامل المعماري .. هنك مشاكل اقتصادية .. هناك مشاكل اجتماعية .. مشاكل بيئية .. هي جزء من المشكلة ولا ينفع الحل المعماري او سياسات الاسكان وحدها في حل هذه المشاكل وان كلنت العمارة والتخطيط دوما الترس الدافع وبادئ الحركة دائما في ماكينة الاصلاح ..
واعود في هذا الاطار لاختلف مع طرح الزميل الفاضل احمد حسني رضوان الذي ذكر فيه انه بسبب الانفتاح علي المجتمعات الاخري اصبحت المجتماعت العربية والاسلامية بعيدة عن تطبيق هذه السياسات التي طرحها الزميلين العزيزين جمال الهلالي وحسام عبد الله .. فهذه سباحة مع التيار والواجب الذي تمليه علينا نعمة العلم والمعرفة الوقوف في وجه هذا الاتجاه والسباحة ضد التيار حتي يعود النهر لمساره الصحيح .. خاصة وان هذه الظاهرة سببهامعماريون نقلوا عن ثقافة الغرب دون رؤيا او تبصر .. فكانت الافرازات مشاكل اجتماعية واقتصادية اوصلتنا لما نحن فيه
الامر الثاني الذي اختلف فيه مع مجمل من تفضلوا بالطرح ان فكرة بيت العائلة تحتاج ان يتم تطبيقها في مدن جديدة ومواقع مجمعه .. اذ انني اري ان الفكرة اهم من التطبيق .. وتوصيلها والاقناع بها سيؤدي الي نتيجة افضل .. انني اعتقد ان قيام بيت العائلة مع تطوير الفكرة في اطار طرح صاحبها ليكون هناك مساحات عامة مشتركة بين العائلة ومساحات لها خصوصيتها في بداية الطرح ثم التطور الي ان يصبح للمسطحات المشتركة نسبة اكبر والخاصة النسبة التي تحتاج اليها هو امر هام 
فليكن الدور الاول مسطح مفتوح يضم الاستقبال الرئيسي وغرفة طعام ومطبخ .. يستغلها كل فرد في العائلة عند استقبال الضيوف .. ويكون له في شقته الخاصة معيشة وغرف نوم ومطبخه الخاص ..
وافترضت ان الاستقبال بالدور الاول لتحقيق عائد اقتصادي ببيع الدور الارضي كوحدات تجارية وادارية للمساهمة في تنفيذ العقار لاننا نرغب في تطبيقه في موقع متوفر له المرافق والمواصلات اي داخل مدينة قائمة .. ويمكن في حالة ان الاسرة تتكون من عدد معين من الافراد وان اعلي وافضل استخدام للعقار يزيد في المسطحات وعدد الادوار عن حاجة الاسرة الواحدة .. ان تأخذ الاسرة او العائلة ما يكفيها وتطرح الباقي للبيع علي ان يكون هناك مدخل خاص ومستقل بها .. وبذلك تساهم هذه القيمة في تنفيذ المشروع ..
هكذا اري البداية لانها في امكاني وامكانك وامكان الجميع التشجيع علي هذا الفكر ليصبح ثقافة عامة وتدور عجلة الاصلاح من تلقاء نفسها لتعود اوار الاسرة الي الالتئام والعافية ... لا اتخيا باي حال انك تفضل ان يكون جارك المقابل او الذي يعلوك شخص غريب او قريب وليس اخيك او اختك .. لا يمكن ان اتفق مع احد علي ذلك مهما ذكر من تغير طبيعة المجتمع وعلاقاته ..
وما ان يتم تجربة الفكرة .. ويضرب بها المثل ويري الجميع ان النتيجة افضل من سكن كل فرد طرفمن المدينة .. ما ان يصبح من الممكن ان تري والدتك كل يوم وان تمر علي جميع اخواتك واخوانك في ساعه واحدة .. وان يتربي اولادك مع اولاد عمومتهم .. ستنمو الفكرة وتنضج وتصبح هدفا ... وميزة .. ثم ثقافة ...عندها يمكن نشرها علي الفكرة علي مستوي المجاورة والحي .. والمدن الجديدة 
بغير ذلك لن يخرج الموضوع عن الابحاث والنقاش والحوار ... اما التطبيق فهو بعيد
اتيحت لي فرصة العمل مع وزير الاسكان السابق في مصر .. ولا اريد ان اختلف او اتفق مع احد علي الرجل .. الا انه في نظريافضلوزير اسكان كفاءة - بل افضل وزير علي الاطلاق في كفاءته كمهندس ووزير - المهم في احد الاجتماعات طرح الوزير فكرة جديدة كسياسة للاسكان في مصر .. واتهت بتسميتها الاسكان العائلي .. كانت بالفعل فكرة جيدة جدا وقمنا بتطويرها الي مستقبل الاسكان في مصر .. درسنا جميع العومل المحيطة بالفكرة وصنفناها وركزنا علي ما يمكن تحقيقه وتركنا ما لا يمكن تحقيقه بالفعل للزمن ولافراد فيالمستقبل سكونون اكثرعلما وخبرة منا .. المهم ان نطلق المشروع في افضل صورة واعلي قيمة للمنفعه في الوقت الحالي ..
خفضنا التكاليف الي اقل درجة ممكن دون المساس باساسيات الهدف .. وهو " تحقيق مسكن صحي ملائم معماريا واقتصاديا في بيئة صحية ملائمة تخطيطيا .. وذو قاعده اقتصادية وتكامل مع باقي المدينة.
حددنا اقل مساحة ملائمة .. وافضل اسلوب تخطيط يستهلك اقل اطوال من المرافق .. جمعنا الفراغات الداخلية والمحيطة بالمنشأ .. خفضنا التكلفة الانشائية الي افضل حد ممكن بدراسات من اكبر 12 استشاري موجود في مصر ..
ازلنا عبء التصميم والاستشارات بطرح مسابقة معمارية لتحقيق افضل تصميم ممكن خرجنا منها ب 40 تصميم مقبول تمت فلترتهم الي 11 تصميم مختلف تغطي الانسجام المطلوب في المجاورة السكنية وتكسر حاجز الملل والتكرار .. وتضمن حالات انعدام الذوق المعماري وعدم الخبرة في التصميم واصبح من حق كل عائلة اختيار نموذج تفضله علما با اشتراطات تصميم النماذج كانت اساسا لها المرونة في التصميم لتحقيق رغبات العائلات المختلفة فكان كل نموذج يصلح ان يكون وحدة واحدة في الدور او وحدتين مثلا .. 
كانت هذه فكرة قالها الرجل في الطائرة خلال سفرنا من الكويت الي القاهرة .. وكانت نتيجتها 4118 قطعه ارض نفذت بالكامل عند طرحها .. وقتال علي الحجز وصل في احد المرات الي تدخل الشرطة ..
ووصل متوسط سعر متر الارض حوالي 50 دولارا .. ثم جاءوزير جديد قتل الفكرة وهي لازالت فتيه والقي بدراساتنا الي اول صندوق قمامة وطعن الرضيع بخنجر مسموم اسمه السعر فوصل به الي ما يقارب 180 دولار بعد شهور من توليه الوزارة .. هذا المثال خير دليل ان شعوبنا اصبحت ترغب في العودة الي العائلة والروابط الاسرية .. وهذا نموذج اعتقد انه يستحق التشجيع ولولا ان في داخل مصر اعداء لها اكبر من سكانها لكانت هذه تجربة رائدة .. ولكن لنا الله
بالتأكيد لم تحل المشكلة الاقتصادية في الموضوع والتي اشرت في بداية طرحي انها جزء اصيل في المشكلة الكبيرة .. بالرغم من ان الدور الارضيكان يحتوي وحدة تجارية او حضانة او ورشة اضافة الي الاستقبال العائلياو شقة الدور الارضي الا ان هذه بالتأكيد ليس كافيا .. ولكن المشكلة الاقتصادية في مصر مشكلة مزمنة لها عديد من الفروع والتشابكات .. لا نتوقع حلها في القريب العاجل او حتي البعيد الغير عاجل لذلك كانت هذه من الامور التي تركت للمستقبل ولحالة افضل واناس افضل لحلها 
اعرض الامر من وجهة نظري


----------



## حسام عبدالله (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا للاخت المهندسة نجلاء محمود على المشاركة الرائعة والروابط المفيدة 
ان فكرة بيت العائلة فكرة ممتازة ولاكنها تحتاج الى تفاصيل من حيث التصميم وكيفية انتاجة بشكل اقتصادي
لذلك اقترح ان نخرج من مستوى المفاهيم الى التطبيق العملي لافكارنا.
كما اقترح ان نقوم جميعا بادراج تجارب بلادنا سواء القطاع العام او الخاص في هذا الموضوع وتقييم هذة التجارب لتعم الاستفادة.
اشكر اخي جمال على الاضافة الرائعة.


----------



## خالد صلاح (1 مايو 2007)

عفوا نسيت ان اذكر ان قصر مدة تطبيق الفكرة لم يمكنها كما ذكرت ان تصبح مثالا او رؤية او هدف تمهيدا لان تتحول الي ثقافة بسبب العوامل السياسية كما ترون لذلك لري ان نبدأ من القاعده .. وان يكون لنا دور فعال وليست فقط مناقشات بطرح هذه الثقافة لكل قطعه ارض فضاء مخصصة للسكن 
وشكرا


----------



## حسام عبدالله (1 مايو 2007)

اخي العزيز خالد صلاح
اشكر لك مشاركتك واتمنى عليك ان تفوم باثراء الموضوع من خلال عرض التجربة بالكامل بالاضافة لتجارب اخرى من واقع خبرتك


----------



## حسام عبدالله (1 مايو 2007)

اخي جمال الموضوع لا يتعلق بمواد البناء فقط وانما ندرس التجربة بعموميتها من حيث التخطيط والتصميم للمشروع 
موقع المشروع والاعتبارات لاختيارة مواد البناء التي استخدمت , طرق التمويل وطرق التنفيذ بالاضافة الى الانظمة الانشائية المستخدمة.
نقوم بعرض هذة المشاريع وادراج مخططاتها ومن ثم نقوم بتقييمها وابراز ايجابيتها وسلبياتها


----------



## خالد صلاح (1 مايو 2007)

*نماذج لتجربة الاسكان العائلي*

هذه بعض النماذج التي افرزتها الدراسة التي اشرت اليها والتي يتسلم حاجز الارض كافة الدراسات الاستشارية الخاصة بالمنشأ من جهاز المدينة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (2 مايو 2007)

شكرا للاخ خالد صلاح علي نقل تجربته من مصر - علي الرغم من معارضته الدائمة لآرائي ولكن الخلاف في الرأي لايفسد للود قضية - والتي كما اشار بدات وساهمت في تشجيع العديد من الاسر للانتقال للمدن والتجمعات العمرانية الجديدة حول القاهرة.....
وانا بالقطع اتمني ان تتحقق الفكرة بل الافكار التي اقترحها الاخوة الزملاء الافاضل، وعندما تحدثت عما احدثته العولمة من تغيرات اجتماعية وثقافية فان هذا لا يعني بالقطع موافقتي علي ذلك بل بالعكس ....ولكن هناك ضرورة ملحة لدراسة كافة المؤثرات والظروف سواء اتفقنا معها ام لم نتفق.....
وما زال للحديث بقية باذن الله


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 مايو 2007)

الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا، اعتقد أننا بإنظمام الأخ العزيز خالد صلاح وتجربته المتميزة مع الإسكان العائلي، قد أصبحنا نمثل عنصر قوة وفاعلية لصالح فكرة إعادة الاعتبار لبيت العائلة. ولم تعد مسألة الإقناع مسألة فردية ولم يعد الطرح قضية شخصية.

أخي خالد ما تفضلت به في بداية مشاركتك من أن قضية البناء ليست مشكلة معمارية بحثة بقدر ما هي مجموعة من الإشكاليات جمعتها بوتقة العمارة ... الظروف البيئية والاقتصادية والثقافية والاجتماعية، جميعها حملت همها العمارة تسعى العمارة لطرح الحلول لمعالجتها، قصّرت في ذلك أم وفقت، يبقى أجر الاجتهاد حاصل. 

فكرة بيت العائلة تحتاج للتنظير لها وتوعية المجتمع بأهميته، وقد اجتهدت في استعراض مجموعة القيم التي ستتحقق من خلال تطبيق فكرة بيت العائلة على المستويين المعماري والتخطيطي من خلال رؤية جديدة ومعاصرة لمفهوم البيت الاقتصادي. تستطيع أخي خالد الاطلاع عليها ضمن موضوعات ملتقى المهندسين العرب.
أما من الناحية التطبيقية فقد أشرت في ردي على أختنا نجلاء بأن الفكرة كي تكتمل نتائجها فلا بد أن نتعامل معها على المستوى التخطيطي، وليس على المستوى الحضري أو المعماري، ولا يعني ذلك عدم إمكانية تطبيقها على المستوى المعماري، ولكن كما قال أحد العقلاء" ألف باني وخلفهم هادم فكفى، فما بلك بباني وخلفه ألف هادم" أي أن القيم الأخلاقية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية لا يمكن لها أن تثمر في بيئة تفتقر في تركيبتها العمرانية لمجموع القيم التي ينشدها بيت العائلة... ولكن لضمان وصول الفكرة إلى أكبر عدد من أفراد المجتمع أو المسؤولين على قطاع الإسكان فلا بأس أن تطبق على أي مستوى ولو كان على مستوى عائلة واحدة، وهو ما استطعت تحقيقه عندما سنحت لي الفرصة وتقدم أحد الزبائن بطلب تصميم عمارة سكنية له ولإبنائه، فكان أن اقترحت عليه تصميم بيت العائلة، وهو الآن يسكن في هذا البيت ولم تصلني منه ومن عائلته إلاّ دعوات الخير ، وأنا الآن أشرف بطريقة غير مباشرة على بيت عائلة أخرى قمت بتصميمه... طبعا لست مقتنعا كثيرا بالتوزيع العام ولكنه يحقق المطلوب وزيادة، سأحاول في المستقبل عرض هذه المشاريع ولكن أطلب مهلة وصبر منكم.

أعجبتني كثرا تجربتكم مع بيت العائلة والتصاميم التي توصلتم إليها . ولكن لدي ملاحظة حول الطراز المعماري للمباني وطريقة توزيع هذه المجمعات، وذلك لأن بيت العائلة هو مشروع ثقافي يعبر عن هوية المنطقة مثلما هو مشروع اجتماعي واقتصادي وبيئي.

أمر مهم أحببت أن أشير إليه في مشاركتي هذه قبل أن يفوتني التطرق إليه وهو/
عندما نفكر في تطبيق فكرة بيت العائلة على المستوى التخطيطي، فهذا يعني أننا سنضع المخطط العام للمدينة الجديدة- ليس بالضرورة أن تكون مدينة كبيرة- بحيث نراعي فيها القيم التخطيطية للمدينة الإسلامية، من حيث وجود المسجد الجامع في مركزها وساحته ومجموعة الحدائق والمتنزهات، تحيط بها المرافق الإدارية والخدمية ومن تمّ الأسواق والأنشطة التجارية وتأتي بعد ذلك المجمعات السكنية التي تحيط بمجموعة من الأفنية المزوعة بالأشجار والمسطحات الخضراء. ويحبذ أن نلجأ إلى نظام المباني المتلاصقة مع مراعاة مناسبة عرض الشوارع لحركة دخول وخروج السيارات.
طبعا عبء وضع هذا المخطط والإشراف على تنفيذه بالصورة الصحيحة يقع على عاتق الدولة، أما تنفيذه أو تمويله فيتم ذلك بالإستعانة بالقطاع الخاص، أي بالإمكان بيع قطع الأراضي للمواطنين أو المؤسسات الراغبة في تنفيذ مساكن أو مرافق خدمية أو تجارية أو إدارية وبالتالي لا تتحمل الدولة وحدها تكاليف تنفيذ مثل هذا النوع من المشاريع.... وتتولى مكاتب خاصة جوانب التصميم المعماري وفق احتياجات مالك المشروع وحجم أسرته ومساحة قطعة الأرض التي اشتراها.... وقد تتولى شركة ما استثمار مجموعة من القطع وبناء نماذج غير متكررة وبيعها لمن يريد.... خلاصة القول أنه بالإمكان التصرف مع هذا النوع من المشاريع بعدة طرق وكلها ملائمة المهم أن نحقق الهدف الأسمى من هذا من هذا المشروع.


----------



## حسام عبدالله (3 مايو 2007)

ان شاء الله ساقوم بادراج مخططات وصور تمثل التجربة الفلسطينية لبيت العائلة.
تم استخدام اسلوب بيت العائلة في مشاريع الاسكان الخاصة بمتضرري الانتفاضة " انتفاضة الاقصى"
اتمنى من الاخ صلاح ادراج المخطط العام لتوزيع قطع الارض.
اتمنى من الاخ جمال عمل pilot project للافكار التي يطرحها وبعد ذلك يمكن ان نتساعد جميعا بعمل دراسة مقارنة بعد تحديد مجموعة المعايير التي سيتم دراستها وبالتالي الخروج بشيء عملي نقدمة للاخرين ونثبت لهم مدى الجدوى الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والبيئية من هذة الافكار.
هذا الموضوع غاية في الاهمية ومن الممكن ان نخرج باوراق عمل يمكن المشاركة بها في العديد من المؤتمرات المتخصصة.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (3 مايو 2007)

أخي العزيز، حسام
سأسعى بكل جهدي لتقديم تصاميم وأفكار لنموذج بيت العائلة وهي متوفره عندي بصورة مقبولة ولكنها مرسومة على الأتوكاد فقط ، أحتاج بعض الوقت لمراجعتها وسأقدمها لكم على ملف أتوكاد قريبا إن شاء الله.

أحب التنويه إلى وجود تجربة جادة ومهمة في مدينة الشارقة وهي مشروع " حي الرحمانية" سمعت عنه وشاهدت جزءا يسيرا من آخر الشريط الوثائقي الذي يستعرض هذا المشروع الذي تم تنفيذه، أتمنى من إخوتنا في الإمارات العربية المتحدة أن يفيدونا بمعلومات حول هذا المشروع وخصوصا أنه تم بتوجيه ورعاية حاكم الشارقة، بارك الله في مسعاه.


----------



## مهم (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجيد .


----------



## المعمار أحمد (3 مايو 2007)

شكراً الأخ حسام


----------



## حسام عبدالله (3 مايو 2007)

ارفق لكم ملخص عن العامل الثالث المؤثر في تكلفة مشاريع الاسكان الاقتصادي.
ارجو تعليقاتكم وارائكم


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (3 مايو 2007)

أشكرك أخي، حسام على هذه الإضافة، ولكن اتمنى منك أن تقوم بتلخيص وجهة نظرك حول هذا العامل، حتى نستطيع مناقشة الموضوع.


----------



## خالد صلاح (4 مايو 2007)

الاخ حسام عبد الله .. اود ان اذكرانني عملت ايضا ضمن اطار لجنة وزارية مشتركة مع الحكومة الفلسطينية في في اعداد دراسة مشروع بيت العائلة الفلسطيني لمواجهة المستوطنات الاسرائيلية والتوسع المستمر فيها وقمنا باعداد الدراسات الاولية واستعملنا نماذج الاسكان الخاصة بمشروع اسكان الشباب المصري وهو المشروع الفائز بجائزة الاغاخان في العمارة ... الا انني لا توجد لدي اي وثائق تخصه لسرية الموضوع لاحتوائه علي وثائق سياسية وعسكرية .. لذلك لتمني ان تكون لديك اي من هذه الدراسات بعد نشرها


----------



## مروة عبدالفتاح (5 مايو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررر


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (6 مايو 2007)

أخي العزيز/ خالد صلاح
آلا يوجد هذا المشروع على موقع منظمة الآغاخان بإعتباره من المشاريع الفائزة بجائزة هذه المنظمة؟


----------



## خالد صلاح (10 مايو 2007)

الاخ جمال ... المشروع الفائز بجائزة الاغاخان هو مشروع اسكان الشباب وهو احد سياسات الاسكان التي تم تطبيقها خلال فترة وزير السكان الدكتر محمد ابراهيم سليمان - الوزير السابق - وقد غير هذا المشروع من المفهوم المصري الكامل لعمارة الفقراء او محدودي الدخل واثر ديموغرافيا وجغرافيا في السكان في مصر بل ولا ابالغ ان قلت ان له تأثير في سلوكيات السكان في مصر بشكل عام ... واعتقد ان النشروع لازال موجودا علي موقع الاغاخان ويشرفني نشر صور له ان رغبتم في ذلك


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (10 مايو 2007)

بل نحن في أمس الحاجة لمثل هذه المشاريع، فلا تبخل علينا أخي خالد بعرض هذا المشروع على صفحات الملتقى لتعم الفائدة.
كما اتمنى عليك أن تذكر لنا مدى التأثير الذي أحدثه هذا المشروع على سلوك المستعملين بالتفصيل، حتى نستطيع أن نقارن بين النظرية والتطبيق. وبالتالي نعبد مراجعة الفكرة ومقارنتها بالوقائع.


----------



## حسام عبدالله (15 مايو 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء
كنت قد وعدتكم بتنزيل بعض المخططات التي توضح فكرة استخدام بيت العائلة في فلسطين
فقد تم استخدامها في اسكان متضرري الانتفاضة.
مرفق لكم بعض الملفات وساقوم ان شاء الله بادراج مخططات اخرى
وتتلخص الفكرة بتقسيم الارض الى قطع صغيرة تتراوح بين 150م2 الى 250ة2
تم انجاز مجموعة من التصاميم تتلائم مع حجم الاسرة الحالي


----------



## خالد صلاح (16 مايو 2007)

شكرا للاخ حسام ... كما تري فان اسس المشروع هي مشروع بيت العائلة بمصر نفس مسطح قطع الاراضي التي انتجتها الدراسة .. وتقريبا النماذج المستخدمة .. يدل ذلك الي ان النموذج الاصلي prototype مناسب للاسرة العربية في كل مكان مع بعض التعديلات adjestment او التضبيطات لكي تتناسب بشكل كامل .. ارجوان يعود الحماس للموضوع مرة اخري حتي نكمل ما بدأناه


----------



## حسام عبدالله (16 مايو 2007)

ارجو من الجميع المشاركة واثراء الموضوع بتجارب بلادهم وتجاربهم الشخصية


----------



## خالد صلاح (22 مايو 2007)

عفوا ولكني لازلت ارغب ان يظل هذا الموضوع في صدارة الموضوعات المعروضة للمناقشة


----------



## حسام عبدالله (22 مايو 2007)

ننتظر مشاركات الجميع


----------



## abu jakob (22 مايو 2007)

salam

شكرا
inshallah comming soon

salam 
abu jakob


----------



## علي القديم (23 مايو 2007)

شكراُ للأخ حسام على هذا الجهد.


----------



## newnoga (25 مايو 2007)

*مؤتمر "نحو إسكان منخفض التكاليف" فى مصر*

أصدقائى الأعزاء
فعلا هذا الموضوع يعد من أهم الموضوعات التى يجب أن نجعلها فى مقدمة الموضوعات المعمارية التى يجب أن نتشارك فى مناقشتها حتى نصل لأسلوب تفكير صحيح يمكن أن يطبق فى جميع الدول العربية، لأننا لا نحتاج لتصميم معين يطبق فى كل الدول، ولكن نحتاج لأسلوب تفكير ونقاط مهمة يجب أن نأخذها فى الإعتبار عند تصميم مساكن منخفضة التكاليف.
وبمناسبة نقاشنا لهذا الموضوع، فسوف يقام فى المركز القومى لبحوث الإسكان والبناء إن شاء الله المؤتمر الدولى "نحو إسكان منخفض التكاليف" أيام [29 - 30 - 31 ] مايو 2007
أتمنى من يستطيع الحضور أن يحضر لكى يعلمنا بما توصلوا إليه، وسوف أحاول إن شاء الله حضور هذا المؤتمر، ربنا يعيننى على ذلك، وأى جديد سوف أطلعكم عليه إن شاء الله
ولكم منى كل تقدير واحترام
أختكم معمارية نجلاء محمود "المصرية"


----------



## خالد صلاح (25 مايو 2007)

نكتشف كل يوم المزيد من الاعضاء الجادين واصحاب وجهات النظر بدلا من الشاكرين والمهنئين والمصفقين في هذا المنتدي
نرحب بالمعمارية نجلاء محمود .. وقد اضافت نقطة في غاية الاهمية للمناقشة ... الفكرالخلاق وليس النقل والتكرار ..
واكرر شكري مرة اخري للاخ حسام عبد الله صاحب الموضوع الاصلي ..


----------



## حسام عبدالله (25 مايو 2007)

ارحب بالاخت نجلاء محمود وارجو من الجميع المشاركة من خلال نقل اوراق عمل المؤتمر وكذلك المشاركة من واقع الخبرة.
كما اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للاخ خالد صلاح وانا مشتاق لمشاركاتك الرائعة.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (27 مايو 2007)

أتمنى التركيز على المحاور التالية، حتى نصل إلى نتائج ملموسة
1- مواد البناء المحلية البديلة للإسمنت ومدى قدرتها على تقديم حلول إنشائية ناجحة للمسكن متعدد الأدوار. " المواد المتعارف عليها/ الطين، الطوب الرملي" كيف يمكننا توظيف هذه المواد بصورة ناجحة وقابلة للتعميم والانتشار، وإلى أي مدى هي إقتصادية.

2- فكرة بيت العائلة، كمجع سكني يوفر بعض الفراغات وليس المساحات، هل هذا النموذج واقعي وعملي، أم أنه مجرد فكرة مثالية ليس لها علاقة بالواقع ولا يمكن إدراجها ضمن إطار المسكن الإقتصادي.

3- الحي السكني الإقتصادي، كيف يمكن تطبيق فكرة الإسكان الإقتصادي على مستوى المجاورة السكنية حتى نحقق نتائج أكبر.

4- الطراز المعماري للمنطقة التي سينفذ فيها مشروعات الإسكان الإقتصادي، كيف يمكننا مراعاة الخصوصية الفراغية والثقافية والاجتماعية لسكان المنطقة التي سيقام فيها مثل هذا النوع من المشاريع.

قمت بمراجعة المشاريع التي تم تنزيلها على الموقع" ورأيي لا ينتقص من قدرها ولا قدر الجهد المبذول فيها ولكنه مجرد ملاحظات الهدف منها الإثراء" :

حيث وجدت أنها تعالج الموضوع من ناحية واحدة وهي التضييق في المساحات بقدر الإمكان ولا تركز على الهوية العمرانية والمعمارية لمنطقة المشروع. كما أنها لم تهتم بتوفير مساحات مشتركة تجتمع فيها العائلة، ولا يوجد بها متنفس للعائلة أو الأطفال يمارسون بداخله أنشطتهم الاجتماعية والترفيهية، وأخشى أنها لن تختلف عن نموذج العمارات السكنية المتعارف عليه... والفرق الوحيد أنها تضم عائلة واحدة.
وحسب التجارب الخاصة التي قامت بها بعض العائلات في ليبيا بإنشاء عمارة تضم شقة لكل فرد من أفرادها، فقد ثبت فشلها وتسببت في حدوث نزاعات ثقيلة بين أفرادها وفي النهاية تم هجر هذه العمارات وبيعها.

والمطلوب البحث عن حل مثالي يشجع على تجاوز كل المشاكل ويفتح آفاق الألفة بين أفراد العائلة الواحدة.

لست مخولا بإيجاد الحل، ولكنني في طور البحث عن هذا النموذج، ولست مقتنعا حتى هذه اللحظة بالنتائج التي توصلت إليها.... ولكن ربما بزيادة تفعيل الحوار فيما بيننا قد نحاول الإقتراب قدر المستطاع من هذا الحل... فقط ما أود التركيز عليه في الحلول التي قمت بتصميمها أنني أخذت في الاعتبار النقاط التالية/
أولا الفكرة المقترحة من طرفي كتطبيق للجانب النظري من أطروحتي:
المحافظة على فكرة البيت العربي التقليدي من حيث وجود فناء يتوسط مجموعة حجرات تحيط به، وهنا تم تحويل الحجرات إلى شقق تضم الآتي:
الشقة الأولى في الدور الأرضي والملاصقة للمدخل بها حجرة إستقبال الرجال وتفتح على سقيفة المدخل وبها حمام خاص بالرجال ومطبخ صغير للتخديم وحجرة نوم الضيوف.... وفي الطرف الآخر الذي يتم الدخول إليه من خلال الفناء توجد حجرة استقبال النساء وصالة متعددة الأغراض" صالة مناسبات، تجتمع فيها العائلة في العطلات والأعياد" بالإضافة لحمام.
في الأضلاع الثلاثة الباقية توجد شقق تضم كل واحدة حجرة المعيشة والمطبخ وثلاثة حجرات نوم وحمام مشترك.
وتتكرر هذه الشقق في الدور الثاني بحيث يصبح المجموع الكلي لبيت العائلة سبعة شقق... وفي حالة زيادة عدد الأفراد فبالإمكان زيادة دور آخر... مع مراعاة أن لا تقل مساحة الفناء عن الأبعاد التالية 10* 15 وذلك حتى تساعد هذه المساحة على استيعاب عدد أفراد العائلة ونموها المستقبلي ولتكون متنفس للعائلة وملعبا للأطفال، ويمكن تنسيق هذا الفناء وزراعته بالأشجار والنباتات العطرية.
أي أننا نحقق هنا فكرة البيت الاقتصادي من خلال جملة القيم الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والتعليمية والتربوية والإنتاجية التي سيحققها وجود أفراد العائلة معا في البيت الكبير، وليس من خلال التوفير في مساحة الأرض أو مساحة الفراغات.

ثانيا/ الحلول التي قدمتها وفق ظروف الأرض المتاحة ورغبات الزبون... وهذه سأقدمها من خلال ملف أوتوكاد قربيا إن شاء الله.


----------



## خالد صلاح (27 مايو 2007)

الاخ جمال قرأت طرحكم المدروس بعناية كعادتكم فيما تعرضونه للنقاش .. وفي البداية اشكر لك مجهودك البناء واصرارك ان نصل الي نتيجة ... ولديبعض النقاط في عرضك ارجو توضيحها او استكمالها 
اولا .. بالفعل اتجهت الاساليب المعمارية الحديثة الي توسيع الفراغات الخاصة بالمنزل الي حدود اصبحت لا منطقية رفعا باحلام العميل الذي يظن انه يبني قصر او سرايا مما يشاهده في الافلام والمسلسلات .. لذلك فانني انا من واجب الاسكان المعني بالناحية الاقتصادية اعادة الامور الي المنطق .. فغرفة النوم لا يجب ان تكون 8م طولا وعرضا لاننا ننام فياقل من ذلك بكثير .. وغرف الضيوف لا يجب ان تكون 150 -200 م حيث ان طبيعه حياه الاسرة العاملة حاليا لا يكون لها من الحظ هذا العدد من الضيوف يوميا ولا اسبوعيا ..
فالامر في رأيي ليس تضييق اكثر منه منطقة للامور ودراسة لطبيعة الاسرة العربية المعاصرة واسلوب حياتها كما يجب ان يكون..
الفكرة المعمارية المطروحة منكم تعتمد في اساسها علي الفراغ الاوسط بالمنزل .. وبالرغم من عشقي لهذا الاسلوب في الحل وهيامي به وهو طرحي الاول دائما عند تصميم مسكن خاص .. الا انه للاسف لا يتفق مع واقع سعر الارض الحالي بالمدن والحاجة الي ضغط الفارغات رغبة في الوصول الي اسكان اقتصادي .. والذي يعتمد في اساسه الي خفض قيمة التكالف الاستثمارية اللازمة للبدء في المشروع

بالنسبة للفراغات الحضرية واماكن لعب الاطفال .. فقد سبق ان تقدم عدد من الاستشاريين في اطار مشروع بيت العائلة باقتراح خلق فراغ حضري مفتوح لكل مجموعه من النماذج ( 4-6) فياطارالتخطيط العام مما يخفض القيمة المحملة لكل نموذج ويخلق نوع من الروابط العائلية والاسرية بين السكان .. وايضا يحقق الاقتصاد المطلوب في استغلال الفراغ


----------



## newnoga (28 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​أصدقائى الأعزاء 
أولا اسمحوا لى أشكر لكم ترحيبكم بى وأشكركم على كل كلمة جميلة قيلت فى حقى، فهذا كثير، فلكم منى كل تقدير واحترام.
ثانيا: أخى العزيز جدا المهندس جمال
أنا متفقة مع حضرتك مئة بالمئة، وهذا فعلا هو تفكيرى، ولقد كتبت عدة نقاط، كنت أود أن أطرحها فى المؤتمر لكى تؤخذ فى الإعتبار، وكان منها عديد من النقاط التى طرحتها حضرتك هنا، وبعض النقاط التى أثارها الدكتور مشارى نعيم.
أما بالنسبة لتصميم بيت العائلة الذى قمت بتصميمه فعلا مع نفسى وليس مع جهة متخصصة، فكان فيه ما اقترحت فعلا ولكن بمساحات أقل، وذلك كما قلنا أن الحياة تختلف من بلد إلى بلد، وإمكانيات الدولة، والأراضى المتاحة، والحد الأقصى للتكلفة يختلف من دولة لأخرى، وكذلك الحد الأدنى لدخل الفرد يختلف من بلد إلى بلد، ولذلك فبالنسبة لمصر، الحد الأدنى لكل شئ أدنى بكثير من أى دولة عربية أخرى، مع أن هناك أراضى صحراوية كثيرة، ولكن فرص العمل المتوفرة هناك أقل، وبالتالى إذا نفذت الفكرة فى مكان قريب من المدن، سوف تكون تكلفة الأراضى أعلى.
لن أطيل على حضرتك وسوف أرفق بعض الصور لهذه الفكرة هنا إن شاء الله، فقد وصلت لفكرة بيت مكون من دور أرضى ودورين آخرين، ويمكن أن يصل لثلاثة أدوار على الأكثر، وبه فناء داخلى، واعتبرت السلم ملقف للهواء، لترطيب الهواء داخل المنزل، وطبعا الحديقة الأمامية والخلفية مزروعة، وكذلك الفناء الداخلى، وكذلك أسطح المنازل.
وأيضا اقترحت عند التجميع أن يكون ملاصقين من الجانبين، والتوجيه قبلى بحرى، أو شمال غربى وجنوب شرقى "تجاه القبلة".
وهناك فراغ يتجمع عليه الوحدات، يكون بمثابة حديقة مجمعة للعب الأطفال والترويح عن الساكنين، ولا مانع لعمل نافورة صغيرة فى المنتصف لتلطيف المناخ، وتكون مياه عكرة، المستخدمة فى رى الزراعة.
وكل مجموعة مجمعة تجتمع مع بعضها فى فراغ أكبر يكون فيه السوق الخاص بالمجموعة الكبيرة، وكذلك الجامع، كما كان فى المدن القديمة التى كان يلتف المساكن حول الجامع، فى اتجاه القبلة.
ولكن الفراغات الناتجة عن التجميع لم تكن مربع، ولكنها معين نظرا لتوجيه المنازل لاتجاه معين فقط.
أرجو أن تعجبكم الفكرة، وأتمنى أن نناقشها معا إن شاء الله، فبصراحة أنا لست واثقة بأن نقاشنا هنا يمكن أن يتكرر فى أى مكان آخر، حتى فى المؤتمر، فهنا نستطيع بقلب مفتوح وبصراحة مطلقة مناقشة ونقد الأفكار بطريقة إيجابية جدا، ولكن سوف نعمل ما علينا، وأدعو الله أن أستطيع توصيل وجهات نظرنا فى هذا المؤتمر، عل وعسى أن نجد من يسمع وينفذ أفكارنا إن شاء الله، وأن يوفقنا الله لما فيه الخير لبلادنا وأمتنا العربية إن شاء الله.
ولكم منى كل تقدير واحترام
أختكم المعمارية نجلاء محمود


----------



## newnoga (28 مايو 2007)

أصدقائى الأعزاء
هذه صور لإقتراحاتى بالنسبة للمسكن الإقتصادى، أرجو أن أعرف رأيكم فيها، وهى إجتهاد شخصى
الدور الأرضى والأول واقتراح لتجميع المساكن


----------



## newnoga (28 مايو 2007)

صور أخرى لتجميع المجموعات واقتراح كروكى للواجهة


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (28 مايو 2007)

أخي العزيز/ خالد صلاح
اتفق معك من حيث عدم المغالاة في مساحات الفراغات الداخلية للمسكن والإكتفاء بالمساحات المنطقية لكل فراغ. ولكن المقصود من طرحي هو عدم التضييق في حجم بيت العائلة بحث لا يستوعب مساحات مفتوحة أو مغلقة تكون متنفسا لسكان البيت الكبير" بيت العائلة" فيسبب ذلك في التضييق على حركة سكانه وهو ما يترتب عليه إحساسهم بالإختناق وعدم الراحة النفسية وشعورهم بأنهم جميعا محشورون رغم أنفهم في عمارة سكنية واحدة لا تلبي طموحاتهم ولا تميزهم عن غيرهم من سكان العمارات الشعبية أو الحكومية.
لو فرضنا أن كل فرد من أفراد العائلة يحتاج إلى مساحة 200 متر مربع تشتمل على حديقة البيت وكامل الفراغات الضرورية، فلتكن مساحة بيت العائلة من هذا المنطلق، أي عدد الأفراد يقابله مجموع مساحات الأرض، ثم نبدأ في خصم الفراغات المشتركة أولا وهي فراغات ضيافة الرجال والنساء وحمامات الضيوف، ثم نجمع مساحات الفراغات المفتوحة ونكون منها مساحة مشتركة ونخصم الباقي، ثم نضيف فراغ متعدد الأنشطة للمناسبات المختلفة للعائلة، ونكون من هذا المجموع بيت العائلة دون النظر لحجم الأرض لأن المقصود هو توفير بيت للعيش الكريم والملائم للعائلة المسلمة وليس حضير للمواشي أو الدواجن يحشرون فيها حشرا.
ما أريد التركيز عليه هو المكاسب الإقتصادية متعددة الجوانب التي ستجنيها العائلة والدولة من خلال طرح نموذج بيت العائلة كحل إقتصادي دائم المردود.
ستضل دائما سكنى العمارات مرحلة إنتقالية وحل مؤقت وإحساس بعدم التوفيق في الحصول على المسكن الملائم وشعور بالغبن وتمييز طبقي بين فئات الشعب الواحد... وهي حل مؤقت لأزمة حاصلة ولكنها متجددة مع الأيام... لأن من سكن العمارات يبحث عن بديل يستوعب زيادة حجم عائلته ونموها وخصوصا عندما يبلغ الأبناء سن الزواج.
كما إن العمارات تفقد السكان إحساسهم بالإنتماء إلى الأرض ومن تم الوطن، لأنهم يشتركون في ملكية العمارة مع الغرباء والأرض المقام عليها المشروع هي ملك للدولة" مع الانتباه إلى أن ملكية العمارات الحكومية تحول حاليا لتصبح ملك للمصارف الربوية، أي أن سكان العمارات لن يستطيعوا مدى الحياة تملك بيوتهم" . 
إذا كيف نستطيع أن نربي الإحساس بالإنتماء للوطن لمن لا يملك الحق في الأرض التي يقف عليها ولا يملك الحق في الدفاع عن الشارع الذي يسكنه فهو دائما ملك عام، الحق فيه لكل من يمر به أو يقف على ناصيته، وله الحق في التصرف كيفما يشاء ما دام يملك القوة لفرض إرادته. 

هناك الكثير من المؤثرات والمعطيات التي تجعلنا نعيد التفكير ألف مرة في كيفية الوصول لحل مثالي لقضية الإسكان بصفة عامة والإسكان الاقتصادي بصفة خاصة.... الأمر الذي لم تهمله العمارة الإسلامية التقليدي،ة حيث وضعت مخططات المدن الإسلامية لتراعي كافة هذه الجوانب. فقط المطلوب أن نعيد النظر إليها بموضوعية.

أخي العزيز/ خالد
سنحتاج لفترة طويلة لمناقشة الموضوع من كافة جوانبه النظرية، حتى تكتمل الصورة في أذهاننا وبعدها وعندما تتضح الرؤية سنصل تلقائيا إلى طرح حلول معمارية.... يجب أن لا نستعجل الحلول المعمارية لأنها لا تولد من رحم الفراغ.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (28 مايو 2007)

الأخت الكريمة، نجلاء محمود
تحية طيبة وبعد
لقد جاءت مشاركتي الأخيرة والموجهة لأخي العزيز خالد صلاح قبل مشاركتك الأخيرة والتي تعرضين فيها مقترحك لبيت العائلة، ولكني توقفت عن إرسال التعليق لعدة ساعات وذلك لخروجي من المكتب فجأة بناء على موعد، وعدت بعدها وأعطيت أمر إضافة الرد دون علمي بوجود مشاركة جديدة والتي كانت من طرفك، لهذا سيكون لي بإذن الله تعقيب على ما تفضلت بطرحه... وأعذروني جميعا إن تأخرت عن الرد وذلك لكثرة إنشغالاتي هذه الأيام.


----------



## حسام عبدالله (28 مايو 2007)

الاخت العزيزة نجلاء محمود
اتمنى عليك القيام بشرح الاعتبارات التصميمية وكذلك وضع الابعاد على الرسومات
لا اخفيكك بانة يوجد لدى بعض الملاحظات ولكنني افضل الانتظار والاطلاع على الاعتبارات والابعاد
احيى جهدكك الرائع واتمنى التواصل لاثراء الموضوع


----------



## حسام عبدالله (28 مايو 2007)

اخي العزيز جمال 
لقد اشتفنا لمداخلاتك الرائعة
اتمنى عليك عكس افكارك وتحويلها لنماذج تخطيطية وتصميمية
مع احترامي وتقديري


----------



## newnoga (29 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​أخى العزيز جمال
أشكرك على اهتمامك بالرد على، وجزاك الله عنا جميعا كل خير، وفى انتظار تعليقك ونقدك لآرائى واقتراحى المتواضع.
أخى العزيز حسام 
ارجو قبول اعتذارى لعدم وضع أبعاد على الرسومات، بصراحة هذا لأننى فى هذه الاقتراحات لم أقصد بها اقتراح بعينه وبتفاصيله وأبعاده، ولكن هدفى كان هو الفكرة، التكوين نفسه، ولذلك ستجد الفراغات بدون أسماء، فما أود توضيحه وأحبذه، هو أن تكون الفراغات داخل المنزل مفتوحة، ويستخدم الساكن الفراغ كيفما يشاء.
يضع الحوائط أينما يشاء، على حسب المساحة التى يرغب فيها.
وسوف تجد مرفق ملفين للأرضى والأول بأبعاد مع بعض التعديلات.
ولكن فى هذا المقترح مساحة المنزل كلها عبارة عن مربع 12 متر فى 12 متر، يتوسطه فناء داخلى فى الدور الأرضى حوالى 6متر فى 6 متر، والدور العلوى 4متر فى 4متر، ويمكن أن يكون الفناء مفتوح، أو يسقف بأخشاب متقاطعة حتى لا تحجب الضوء والشمس، ويزرع الفناء الداخلى، ويمكن وضع نافورة صغيرة فى وسطه.
وبالنسبة للسلم يتوجه فتحته العلوية تجاه الرياح المحببة، وفى مصر الشمال الغربى والشمال، لكى يعامل معاملة الملقف، هذا معناه أنه لن يكون له سقف.
يمكن استعمال غرفة من الغرف الموجودة على الواجهة الأمامية كمحل، لعمل استثمار بها، ويمكن لا، كما يفضل الساكن.
أحاول استعمال المشربية الغير معقدة، لكى تكون تكلفتها بسيطة، لعمل الشبابيك الداخلة المطلة على الفناء الداخلى، واستعملها فى الأدوار العليا فى غرف الاستقبال أو غرف النوم حسب التشكيل المناسب للواجهة.
أحاول فى فراغ المدخل أن يكون متدرج ولن يظهر إلا فى الواجهة.
سامحونى أصدقائى، فهذا الحل لم اقصد به كما سبق وقلت حل بعينه، ولكن هو توضيح لفكرة التصميم عامة، حتى فى موضوع التخطيط وتجميع الوحدات مع بعضها، كما رأيتم لتوضيح فكرة تجميعهم فقط وليس فرض شكل معين.
فكرة المدينة المترابطة، والموجهة بيئيا ومناخيا وإسلاميا، وفيها احترام للنواحى الاجتماعية سواءا فى البيت الواحد أو فى تجميع المنازل مع بعضها، مثلما كان فى المدن الإسلامية القديمة، هذا ما أود توصيله إليكم، لم اقصد فرض حل معين كما قلت.
فأرجو أن تكون القكرة وصلت لكم، وهناك تفاصيل أكثر عما يجول فى خاطرى فى هذا الموضوع فى الوصلة التى أرسلتها لكم من قبل.
وآسفة على الإطالة، ولكم منى كل تقدير واحترام
أختكم نجلاء محمود


----------



## newnoga (29 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​أخوانى الأعزاء
عملت بعض التعديلات على المساقط الأفقية مرة أخرى مع الأبعاد، حيث يمكن بناء الفرش فى بعض الشقق مثل الدواليب فى غرف النوم والمصاطب فى غرف المعيشة، يمكن أن توفر على الساكن ثمن صناعة الأثاث
ولكم منى كل تقدير واحترام، وأسفة على الإطالة.
أختكم نجلاء محمود


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 مايو 2007)

الأخت م. نجلاء محمود

اطلعت على المقترح الذي تفضلت بطرحة ومن خلال الشرح المرفق، وجدت أنك تقتربين أكثر من النموذج المثالي لبيت العائلة. 

وأنا اتفق معك تماما في أن هناك بلدان عربية وعلى رأسها ليبيا حاليا بدأت أسعار الأرض ترتفع فيها بشكل ملحوظ، يمنع الكثير من العائلات من التوسع في شراء مساحة أكبر لبناء بيت العائلة، وهو ما يتضح من النموذج الذي قمت أنا بإرفاقه في مداخلتي السابقة... فالموقع بعيد جدا عن مركز المدينة ولكن اسعار الأرض في هذه المنطقة في تزايد مضطرد كلما زاد العمران فيها. والناس بدأت تهرب إلى أبعد منها سعيا وراء أسعار أقل للأراضي.

الأمر الذي يجعلني أقف قليلا أمام مقترحك الذي قدمته والمبني على تصميم مجموعة من الوحدات السكنية المتلاصقة، المكونة من دورين بمساحة 12*12 متر مربع وتحيط جميعها بفناء مشترك وحسب ما رأيته في الملف المرفق أنه كبير جدا... وهو ما يمثل خروج بعض الشئ عن فكرة الإسكان الاقتصادي ويقترب من بعيد من تحقيق فكرة بيت العائلة. وذلك راجع إلى أن إنفراد كل فرد من الأسرة بيت مستقل من دورين يعني أنه يصمم بيت عادي لا تتوفر فيه الشروط الاقتصادية وذلك لأنه سيمر بجميع المراحل التي يمر بها تنفيذ البيت غير الاقتصادي، والدولة طرحت نموذج العمارات السكنية بإعتباره الأوفر إقتصاديا.... لهذا فأنا أرى من وجهة نظري إعادة النظر في نموذج العمارة السكنية وإدخال التعديلات عليه من حيث توزع الشقق حول فناء مشترك واختصار بعض الفراغات التي يمكن تحويلها إلى فراغات مشتركة كغرف استقبال الضيوف وحمامات الضيوف.... كذلك معالجة الواجهات وتجنب الشكل المتماثل ومراعاة الطراز والمعالجات المعمارية لكل منطقة جغرافية يطبق فيها هذا النموذج مع عدم التكرار للنماذج في الموقع الواحد بقدر المستطاع.

كما أنه يقترب من بعيد من بيت العائلة لأنه يفترض حسب ما تقدمت به أن تشكل جميع هذه البيوت حلقة مربعة تحيط بفناء مشترك يجتمع فيه أفراد العائلة. وبالتالي يمكننا أن نطلق عليه بيت العائلة، ولكن لا يمكننا أن نطلق عليه إسكان اقتصادي.... أما باقي التفاصيل التي أوردتها في مداخلاتك الأخرى حول التوفير في الأثاث واستخدام المسطحات الخضراء في الفناء لتكون متنفسا للسكان والكتل المتلاصقة للمباني فهي جميعها حلول منطقية تعالج جزء كبير من المشكلة.

بارك الله جهدك.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 مايو 2007)

إخوتي الأعزاء جميعا، حسام عبدالله، خالد صلاح، نجلاء محمود، أحمد حسني رضوان وباقي أعضاء الملتقى

هذه صور لمساقط أفقية وواجهة لنموذج بيت العائلة الذي قمت بتصميميه لأحد المواطنين، حسب مساحة ومتطلبات وشروط المالك والتي قمت بالإلتزام بها إنجاحا للفكرة، وقد تم تنفيذه وفق إمكانياته المحدودة ودون الرجوع إلي في اختيار أعمال التشطيب. وسأرفق لكم قريبا نموذج آخر.... ومن بعده وبفترة طويلة سأرفق النموذج الذي اقترحته من طرفي لنمط بيت العائلة... يرجى الإثراء وعدم التحفظ في توجيه النقد البناء.

أرجو أن تكون الصور واضحة هذه المرة لأنني قمت بإعادة تحميلها من جديد
















ملاحظة لمشرفي الموقع إن أمكن/
أرجو حدف المشاركة الأولى التي حدث فيها خطأ في تحميل الصور، شاكرا اهتمامكم.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 مايو 2007)

*نموذج آخر لبيت العائلة*

إخوتي الأعزاء

هذا نموذج آخر لبيت العائلة قمت بتصميمه لنفس المواطن، يحتوي هنا على فكرة وجود الفناء والصالة متعددة الأغراض التي تستخدم لضيافة النساء أيضا.... ولكنه اعترض على زيادة المساحة، فتم اللجوء إلى الحل السابق.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز أبو صالح على هذا الاهتمام والحرص وسرعة الإستجابة، سأكون لك ممتنا أشد الامتنان دائما وأبدا أنت وأخي العزيز أحمد حسني رضوان.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 يونيو 2007)

أرجو أن تكون هذه الصور أوضح قليلا للمشروع الثاني لمقترح بيت العائلة والذي تم رفضه من قبل الزبون لزيادة المساحة المسقوفة من خلال إضافة فكرة الفناء الداخلي.

نأمل من الجميع مناقشة هذا المقترح بالذات لأنه يجسد محاولتي المتواضعة لتحقيق بيت العائلة من خلال الفرص المتاحة لقطعة الأرض وقوانين المباني التي تفترض وجود ردود من الجهات وهذا ملخص للفكرة
الدور الأرضي يمثل النواة الأولى لبيت العائلة حيث تتوفر فيه جميع الخدمات الأساسية:
1- استقبال رجال+ حمام للضيوف الرجال
2- استقبال النساء+ حمام للضيوف النساء، وهي كبيرة الحجم نسبيا لتشتغل في المناسبات المشتركة للعائلة كصالة متعددة الأغراض لهذا ألحق بها مخزن.
3- الجزء الخاص والذي يضم فراغ المعيشة+ صالة الأكل+ المطبخ+ حجرتين نوم + حجرة نوم رئيسة بحمامها الخاص..... 

الدور الأول والأدوار المكرره:
في هذا الدور تم تكرار مجموعة الفراغات الموجودة في البند -3- بحيث تتحول إلى شقة عن اليمين وشقة عن اليسار. وهو الجزء الذي سيتكرر في الأدوار اللاحقة بحسب حجم أفراد العائلة.

وهنا تم تحقيق بعض النقاط المهمة وهي
- عدم التقيد بالردود الخلفية وذلك في محاولة أولى لكسب مساحة يمكن توفيرها في هذا النموذج إذا ما كانت مساحة القطعة أقل بالنسبة للعرض.
- تم وضع مدخل الضيوف في سقيفة المدخل لتحقيق عوامل الخصوصية والفصل بين الضيوف وأصحاب البيت.
- تم وضع مدخل السلام المؤدي لباقي الأدوار في السقيفة أيضا لتوفير بعض الراحة والخصوصية للأبناء وضيوفهم بحيث تتم الحركة بعيدا عن الفناء الداخلي.
- مراعاة عدم تماثل الواجهة الرئيسية قدر الإمكان من خلال عدم تماثل توزيع الفراغات في الدور الأرضي، والاستفادة من بروز بعض الأبراج بشكل مختلف في باقي الأدوار، بحيث لا نكرر نموذج العمارات السكنية المعتمد على تماثل شكل الواجهات.

إخواني نأمل إثراء الحوار وعدم التوقف، فليس بالضرورة أن نصل إلى نموذج عبقري من المحاولات الأولى، بل سيتم ذلك من خلال النقد والتوجيه البناء.

وسأقدم لاحقا النموذج الخاص لبيت العائلة والذي أشتغل على تعديله وفق رؤيتي الخاصة وليس وفق الظروف التي يفرضها الزبون أو طبيعة الموقع المتاحة.

ملاحظة/
إذا لم تظهر الصور للمساقط الأفقية بوضوح يرجى إعلامي بذلك.


----------



## خالد صلاح (3 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز جمال الهلافي 
علي قدر اهل العزم تأتي العزائم .. نشكر لك اهتمامك ومتابعتك واعد ان اشارك معك بالرأي خلال ايام لانشغالي للغاية في الفترة الحالية .. فقط رغبت في القاء التحية عليك وعلي حسام ونجلاء وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## خالد صلاح (3 يونيو 2007)

وتحياتي لجميع المشاركين بالطبع


----------



## newnoga (3 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​أخى الكريم والعزيز جمال
بارك الله فيك وبارك فى كل ما بين يديك، تسلم يديك على كل ما صممت وكتبت وابتكرت وفكرت، فعلا الحلول جميلة ورائعة بالنسبة لبيت العائلة:
بالنسبة للحل الخاص بحضرتك:
1- الفراغات وطريقة ترتيبها، أعتقد إنه منطقى ومريح جدا، وفيه خصوصية عالية جدا
ولكن لى رأى صغنون بالنسبة لوضع غرفة النوم الرئيسية ذات الحمام الخاص، أعتقد الأحسن أنه يحدث تبادل بينها وبين المطبخ وقاعة الطعام، حتى تكون بعيدة عن المدخل ويكون المطبخ والمعيشة وقاعة الطعام قريبين أكثر للمدخل، ما رأيك؟
2- بالنسبة للحمام المشترك بين غرفتى النوم، بابه تقريبا أمام باب المدخل سواءا فى الدور الأرضى أو فى الدور المتكرر، فما رأى حضرتك لو وضع الباب على ناحية "يمين أو شمال" ويوضع أمامه فى الحائط بارفان، أو حائط خشبى خفيف "مشربية" لتغطى مدخل الحمام، ويترك مسافة ما يوازى باب للدخول الفراغ الخاص بالغرفتين؟
بالنسبة للحل الذى اختاره العميل:
فيه سؤال صغير، لا يوجد غرفة طعام فى الأدوار المتكررة، فهل هذا معناه أن المطبخ سيكون فيه مساحة للطعام؟ أم أن الدور الأرضى سيكون مشترك بين الأدوار العليا، بمعنى سيكون غرفة الطعام فى الدور الأرضى للجميع؟
بارك الله فى كل ما تفعل يا رب ويعينك على كل خير، وجزاك الله كل خير أخى الكريم
أختكم نجلاء محمود


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (3 يونيو 2007)

أختي العزيزة، نجلاء
بارك الله فيك على ردك، وجميع ملاحظاتك بالنسبة للتصميم المقترح من طرفي صحيحة مائة بالمائة وقد وجه لي بعض الزملاء في المكتب نفس الملاحظات، وأحاول أن اشتغل عليها. ولكن كثرة إلحاحكم على ضرورة إرفاق تصور لفكرتي جعلني استعجل بتقديمها، فقط كي أفتح باب النقاش المعماري.... وأنا عادة لا أعرض أفكاري قبل نضجها خوفا من أن تعطي مفعولا عكسيا... وكذا الأمر بالنسبة للمقترح الذي وافق عليه الزبون.... وأنا هنا أعرض أفكار أولية ولا أعرض تصاميم مكتملة.

بالنسبة لغرفة الطعام فلا توجد في الأدوار الأخرى، ونحن في ليبيا عادة ما نستعمل غرفة المعيشة للأكل فهي مساحة متعددة الأنشطة والوظائف، ولكنها بدأت تدخل كفراغ مرتبط بالمطبخ في البيوت الجديدة، ولو على مستوى محدود بطاولة صغيرة في أحد أطراف المطبخ... وصاحب البيت هنا رجل محدود الأمكانيات المادية، لهذا تمّ توفير كل المتطلبات في بيته والاقتصار على الفراغات الأساسية في شقق الأبناء.


----------



## newnoga (3 يونيو 2007)

أخى الكريم جمال
بالنسبة لتعليق حضرتك على اقتراحاتى للمسكن الإقتصادى، حضرتك فعلا عندك حق، هذه المساحة وهذا الحل يكون أقرب لبيت العائلة عن أنه حل اقتصادى، ولكن كنت أحلم أن أجعل حتى الفقراء ومحدودى الدخل يمكن أن يعيشوا فى مكان آدمى ذو مساحة معقولة ومريحة.
بالنسبة للبيت الواحد، يمكن أن تسكنه أكثر من عائلة ولكن يمكن أن يكونوا جيران مقربين، بمعنى أن تتحول العمارة إلى هذا الشكل، بها فناء داخلى، ويمكن أن يجتمع الجيران المقربين مع بعض فيها.
وكذلك تجميع المساكن على حسب قرب الجيران مع بعضهم، ما أقصده هو مراعاة التركيبة الإجتماعية للساكنين.
وهناك فكرتين اقترحهم على أخى الكريم الدكتور يحيى وزيرى، وهما
تجميع كل وحدتين بسلم واحد 
أو الرجوع للربع الإسلامى، وهو تجميع عدد كبير من المساكن على فناء كبير واستعمال سلالم مشتركة، ويفتح الفتحات على هذا الفناء الكبير، بمعنى استعمال الفناء ليس لشقتين او داخل شقة واحدة، ولكن تجميع أكثر من شقة على هذا الفراغ.
وأعتقد أن هذا سيكون أكثر اقتصاديا، ولكن لن يكون هناك فناء خاص لكل عائلة.
وسأحاول أن اعرض حل الدكتور يحيى قريبا هنا فى المنتدى إن شاء الله إذا وافق على الفكرة.
وأدعو الله أن يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه الخير لبلادنا جميعا وديننا إن شاء الله
فى أمان الله
أختكم نجلاء محمود


----------



## newnoga (3 يونيو 2007)

أشكرك أخى الكريم على ردك السريع الجميل، وأدعو الله أن يوفقك دائما لكل ما فيه الخير فى الدنيا والآخرة
ولك منى كل تقدير واحترام
أختك نجلاء محمود


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (3 يونيو 2007)

أختي العزيزة، نجلاء
ربما يكون حوارنا هنا تحت عنوان البيت الاقتصادي، الهدف منه الخروج بخلاصة القول أنه يجب علينا تجاوز مرحلة الحديث عن البيت الاقتصادي إلى البحث عن المسكن الملائم للأسرة العربية المسلمة بغض النظر عن مستوى معيشتهم، فكما قلتي أنت أنه من حق الفقراء أن يعيشوا في مسكن يليق بآآدميتهم..... ولن نجد عن فكرة تجميع العائلة في مجمع سكني واحدة بديلا أفضل من هذا الحل، أي أننا بطريقة أو أخرى لا نجد مفر من العودة إلى النمط التخطيطي والإسكاني التقليدي الذي عرفته المدينة العربية الإسلامية في عصور إزدهارها. 
لأنه وبعد كل هذه التجارب الإسكانية العديدة لم يجد الناس راحتهم واستقرارهم وظل البحث مستمر عن المسكن الذي يحقق الاستقرار ويلبي كافة الاحتياجات الطبيعية والمادية، وكل الجهود بطريقة أو أخرى تتجه نحو بيت العائلة كحل بديل قديم متجدد.
بيت العائلة ليس بالضرورة أن يكون اقتصادي في تصميمه وتنفيذه، ولكنه اقتصادي في ما يترتب عليه من خلال جملة المكاسب التي ستتحقق من خلال تبنيه كمقترح إسكاني لدوي الدخل المحدود وللأغنياء على حد سواء، ولهذا فهو ليس بيت للفقراء بقدر ما هو بيت لكل إنسان يبحث عن الاستقرار العاطفي والنفسي والمادي والاجتماعي.
واعتقد أن فكرة تجميع مجموعة مساكن حول فناء مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار وجود سلالم مشتركة هو الحل الذي اشتغل عليه بعيدا عن ضغوط الزبائن، وهو عبارة عن مسكن من دور أرضي تتوفر فيه جميع الوظائف الأساسية ما عدا فراغات الاستقبال التي تتجمع في سقيفة المدخل، ويتكرر هذاالمسكن في الأدوار الأخرى مع مراعاة طرح ثلاثة نماذج مختلفة تتكرر على المستوى الرأسي ولكنها تتنوع على المستوى الأفقي لتحقيق شئ من التنوع والهروب من تكرار نموذج واحد يبعث على الملل.

واضح أننا جميعا بدأنا نقترب كثيرا من وضع تصور متكامل للنموذج المثالي للمسكن الملائم وظيفيا واقتصاديا واجتماعيا.


----------



## newnoga (4 يونيو 2007)

الأخ الكريم جمال
أشكرك على التعليق الجميل فعلا، والذى يبشر بأننا إن شاء الله سوف نصل لفكرة حل يمكن أن تطبق فى معظم البلاد العربية إن شاء الله، وأتمنى المشاركة من الجميع والتعليق حتى نستفيد أكثر ونبلور فكرة إيجابية نستطيع بها أن نصل لما نبتغيه من حل للمسكن المناسب لكل إنسان سواءا كان فقيرا، محدود الدخل أم إنسان ميسور الحال.
فبصراحة، حل العمارات المكدسة بالسكان، والتى تشبه علب الكبريت، ولا يدرى أى منهم ما يجرى عند الآخر، مما قد يتسبب فى بعض الأحيان أن يموت جار ولا يعلم عنه أى إنسان لمدة تصل لثلاثة أيام أو أكثر، هذا الحل غير آدمى، ويقتل بداخلنا الإحساس بالجمال، والإحساس بالعائلة الواحدة والتماسك فيما بيننا، ويشجع على الأنانية وحب النفس، دون الإحساس بالآخرين.
نحتاج للرجوع للعلاقات الطيبة فيما بيننا كما يحثنا ديننا الحنيف، وأن نسكن فى مكان مريح حتى نستطيع أن ننشئ جيل جديد مرتاح نفسيا وجسديا وناضج عقليا وواعى دينيا وصحيح قلبا وقالبا، حتى ننهض ببلادنا ونصل بها لبر الأمان إن شاء الله.
ولكم منى كل تقدير واحترام
أختكم نجلاء محمود


----------



## حسام عبدالله (4 يونيو 2007)

اصدقائي الاعزاء احمد ونجلاء
اعتذر عن انقطاعي عن الموضوع بسبب انشغالي ولكن في القريب ساوافيكم بمشاركتي في الموضوع.
طبعا اشكر لكم هذا الجهد الرائع الذي اثرى الموضوع من خلال النماذج المرفقة والاراء القيمة.


----------



## حسام عبدالله (4 يونيو 2007)

اخواني العزاء ​​ارجو الاطلاع على البحث الموجود على المقع التالي​​
http://www.iugaza.edu.ps/ara/research/journal_articles.asp?volume_id=23&issue_id=7&type_id=1
وهو بعنوان
Towards lowering the cost of houses in Palestine: new perspective
هذا البحث منشور في المجلة العلمية للجامعة الاسلامية بغزة​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (4 يونيو 2007)

هذا ملخص للبحث نقلته عن الموقع الذي تفضلت أخي حسام بعرضه علينا

ملخــص البحث/ 
الهدف الرئيسي لهذه الدراسة تطوير طريقة لتقليل تكلفة المساكن دون الإخلال بالشروط البيئية و الصحية. هذا سيؤدي إلى تمكين عدد اكبر من الفلسطينيين ذوي الدخل المحدود وخاصة في قطاع غزة لامتلاك مساكن خاصة بهم. من اجل تحقيق هذا الهدف تم وضع مجموعة من الأهداف التفصيلية يمكن تلخيصها في التالي: 1. البحث والاستقصاء في العوامل المؤثرة في تكلفة مشاريع الإسكان في جميع مراحل تنفيذها. 2. تحديد معايير للإسكان الاقتصادي. 3. اقتراح طريقة لتخفيض تكلفة المشاريع الإسكانية. 4. البحث والاستقصاء عن العوامل المؤثرة في الطريقة المقترحة من خلال استخدام حالة دراسية واقعية وتطوير واقتراح نموذج مشروع إسكان اقتصادي يحقق المعايير السابقة. تم تحقيق هذه الأهداف من خلال مراجعة الأدبيات المتعلقة بالإسكان الاقتصادي و دراسة تجربة الإسكان الفلسطينية ومقابلة مجموعة من الخبراء في مجال الإسكان من الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة بالإضافة إلى الاستفادة من الخبرة العملية للباحثين. تتكون الطريقة المطورة لتقليل التكلفة من خمس مراحل هي مرحلة الإستراتيجية, التخطيط والتصميم, طرق التعاقدات, مرحلة التنفيذ بالإضافة إلى مرحلة التقييم. تعتمد هذه الطريقة في تقليل التكلفة على تطوير معايير تخطيطية وتصميمية جديدة, تطوير نظام إنشاء جديد (التعاقدات), الاستخدام الأمثل لمواد البناء و اقتراح برامج تمويل مناسبة لذوي الدخل المحدود. استخدام هذه الطريقة سيؤدي إلى إيجاد عدد اكبر من الوحدات السكنية وتقديم مساحات وحدات سكنية مناسبة بالإضافة إلى تقليل مدة تنفيذ المشروع وبالتالي تقليل المصاريف الإدارية. إن الحالة الدراسية التي تم انجازها أظهرت تخفيض في التكلفة بنسبة 20% تقريبا من إجمالي التكلفة. من أهم التوصيات للقطاع العام والخاص التأكيد على استخدام هذه الطريقة وأخذها بالاعتبار في عملية إنتاج مشاريع الإسكان الاقتصادي الجديدة سواء في فلسطين أو الدول الأخرى. 

أخي العزيز/ حسام عبدالله
لو اعتمدنا على الإسمنت والحديد كمواد للبناء، أعتقد أننا سنقع في ورطة كبيرة، لأن الملاحظ في جميع الدول العربية أن أسعار الإسمنت والحديد في زيادة مضطردة بسبب إحتكار صناعة هذه المواد على فئات محدودة، وحسب مجريات الأمور فإن اسقرار هذه الأسعار يعتبر من المستحيلات.

لهذا أرى أن يتم التركيز على البحث عن مواد بديلة محلية، وأن تجرى عليها الإختبارات المعملية، وهناك مادة الطوب الرملي، فلها خصائص عديدة تحقق الكثير من النتائج المطلوب، كذلك أرى أهمية العودة لنظام الحوائط الحاملة كحل إنشائي، لأنه يقلل من استهلاك مواد البناء وخصوصا الحديد والأسمنت.


----------



## خالد صلاح (8 يونيو 2007)

الاخوة الزملاء - حسام - جمال - نجلاء وجميع المشاركين في الموضوع
اري اننا انجرفنا كثيرا عن الاصل الي مناقشة التفاصيل مثل المساقط الافقية والمواد المستعمله وهذه هي المنتج النهائي لتطبيق استؤاتيجية محددة ...
المهم في الموضوع هو وضع الاستراتيجية الخطوط العريضة والاساسية .. وتظل التفاصيل لتكون مرنة بحسب كل مجتمع واحتياجاته ومتطلباته وامكانياته اضافة الي المواد المتوافرة


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (8 يونيو 2007)

أنا معك في ضرورة الإنطلاق من استراتيجية متينة وعميقة، ولكن ماذا تقصذ أخي خالد من بهذه الاستراتيجية، كما اتفق معك في أن التفاصيل تحددها ضروف كل منطقة أو بلد


----------



## حسام عبدالله (8 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز جمال
البحث الموجود في الموقع يناقش اغلب العوامل المؤثرة في توفير الاسكان الاقتصادي
اتمني من الجميع الاطلاع عليها وابداء الراي
بخصوص استخدام المواد المحلية اود القول بان قطاع غزة يفتقر الى الموارد الطبيعية اضافة الى ان عدد السكان كبير جدا نسبة الى المساحة المتوفرة مما ادى الى حتمية التوسع الراسي
لذلك فالاقتراح يركز على استخدام المواد المصنعة محليا حتى لو كانت المواد الخام مستوردة على ان يتم ضبط الجودة لتكون بمستوى منافس للصناعات المستوردة


----------



## ابو يوسف888 (26 يونيو 2007)

شكرا حسام عبد الله


----------



## bakur (11 يوليو 2007)

كل الشكر لك أخ حسام ....
من أهم العوامل و المحددات للحصول على مسكن اقتصلدي :-
- الاستفادة الكاملة من مساحة الأرض و الحرص على عدم اهدار اي جزء منها .
- التقليل قدر الامكان من استهلاك الطاقة و الستفادة من مصادر الطاقة الطبيعية .
- استخدام مواد التكسية المتناسبة مع الأجواء المحلية و المتوفرة محليا بأسعار معتدلة .
- مرونة التصميم بحيث يكون هناك امكانية للتوسع المستقبلي ، في حالة ازدياد عدد أفراد الأسرة (أي استخدام مبدأ البناء التزايدي) .
- استخدام أنظمة تصريف و ميكانيك بسيطة ، و التقليل من وصلات الأنابيب وذلك بجعل اماكن الخدمات التي تحتاج للتصريف في أماكن متقاربة .
- استخدام لغة معمارية بسيطة في التشكيل من خلال توظيف أشكال ذات خطوط مستقيمة قدر الامكان لتسهيل عملية التنفيذ ، بالاضافة لسهولة استخدام الفراغات الداخلية . 
- معالجة الفتحات بيئيا و اجتماعيا للاستفادة من التهوية و الاضاءة الطبيعية .
- الحرص على توجيه المبنى توجيها سليما لتقليل الطاقة المستخدمة في التكييف .
- محاولة دمج فراغات الضيافة بما لا يخل بالمتطلبات الاجتماعية لتحقيق أعلى قدر من الاعتمادية في المسكن .


----------



## ahmedarchitect2005 (14 يوليو 2007)

الاخ حسام عبدالله
دائما ما كنا نطمح ان تكون هناك عمارة في مخيلتنا بالغة التكاليف خصوصا عندما كنا طلابا في الهندسة المعمارية وكثيرا ما يتهم المعماري كونه يريد تحقيق رغباته بالطريقة التي لاتنسجم مع الكلف الواطئة وهذا حال اغلب المعماريين الذين يتصدرون الشهرة فرواد عمارة التقنية العالية high-tech.امثال نورمان فوستر ورينزوبيانو ما كان ليتحقق لهم مايتمنونه لولا الكلف المفتوحة لمشاريعهم ولكن العمارة التي تخص اغلب الناس هي ليست هذه وهذا ماالفت اليه الانتباه المعماري حسن فتحي المولود في صعيد مصر حيث كان غالبا ما يتحدث عن عمارة الفقراء وقد نجح في قطع شوط مهم في ذلك وقد نجد حلول اخرى لو اهتممنا بذلك ونحن ملزمون بذلك وجزاك الله خيرا
المدرس المساعد
احمد عبدالعالي رشيد
معماري/الجامعة التكنلوجية/بغداد


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (19 يوليو 2007)

أخي الكريم/ خالد صلاح والحديث للجميع
تكلمت عن ضرورة وضع استراتيجية لمعالجة إشكاليات المسكن الاقتصادي. وحسب ما فهمته من ملاحظتك أنك تريد وضع استراتيجية للخروج بورقة عمل لألية تطبيق الرؤى المطروحة من طرف المجموعة المشاركة في النقاش وتحويلها إلى واقع ملموس. 
إذا ما سلمنا جميعا بأن البيت الاقتصادي المثالي والعملي هو في إعادة طرح نموذج بيت العائلة كسكن اقتصادي. يكون علينا تحقيق الخطة الاستراتيجية التالية:
1) عرض هذه الرؤية من خلال ورقة عمل على الجهات المسؤولة لتبني الفكرة وطرحها في ندوات وحلقات نقاش داخلية ومن تم الدعوة لمؤتمر دولي تقسم محاوره على المواضيع التالية:
- مواد البناء المحلية البديلة للإسمنت ومدى قدرتها على تقديم حلول إنشائية ناجحة للمسكن متعدد الأدوار. " المواد المتعارف عليها/ الطين، الطوب الرملي" كيف يمكننا توظيف هذه المواد بصورة ناجحة وقابلة للتعميم والانتشار، وإلى أي مدى هي إقتصادية.

2- فكرة بيت العائلة، كمجع سكني يوفر بعض الفراغات وليس المساحات، هل هذا النموذج واقعي وعملي، أم أنه مجرد فكرة مثالية ليس لها علاقة بالواقع ولا يمكن إدراجها ضمن إطار المسكن الإقتصادي.

3- الحي السكني الإقتصادي، كيف يمكن تطبيق فكرة الإسكان الإقتصادي على مستوى المجاورة السكنية حتى نحقق نتائج أكبر.

4- الطراز المعماري للمنطقة التي سينفذ فيها مشروعات الإسكان الإقتصادي، كيف يمكننا مراعاة الخصوصية الفراغية والثقافية والاجتماعية لسكان المنطقة التي سيقام فيها مثل هذا النوع من المشاريع.
هذه النقاط سبق لي طرحها هنا ولكني فضلت إعادة طرحها ضمن الدعوة لوضع خطة استراتيجية للخروج بنتائج عملية وملموسة لإشكاليات الإسكان الاقتصادي.

كما يمكننا الترويج للفكرة من خلال وسائل الإعلام المختلفة ودعوة رؤس الأموال لتبني هذا الطرح وخصوصا أننا نشهد في هذه الأونة حركة عمرانية كبيرة في أغلب الدول العربية.

تنويه/
واضح أن حماسة الجميع فترت ولم يعد هناك ما يضاف للموضوع لولا مشاركة الأخ bakur وهي تفاصيل مهمة تضاف إلى حلقة النقاش، وهي نقاط جد مهمة وحيوية في صياغة المسكن الاقتصادي.

كذلك أوجه تحية تقدير للمعماري أحمد عبدالعالي رشيد، على إضافته. ولكن أحب التنويه إلى نقطة مهمة تطرقنا إليها في السابق وهي عدم ربط فكرة الإسكان الاقتصادي بالفقر، لأن ذلك يسبب حرجا كبيرا لكل من يعنيه الموضوع، مما يجعله يرفض التعاطي مع أي طرح أو مشروع أو فكرة تأتيه من هذا الجانب" الفقر". فللناس عزة نفس يتوجب علينا احترامها. لهذا توصلنا إلى طرح فكرة بيت العائلة الذي يعالج الموضوع من زوايا مختلفة.

نأمل من الجميع مواصلة إثراء الموضوع.


----------



## ATMAN (22 يوليو 2007)

الله يبارك


----------



## خالد صلاح (23 يوليو 2007)

الاخ العزيز جمال
كالعاده تأتي مشاركتك كالنهر في فيضانه فيه من الخير ما يغطي من الارض الداني والقاصي .
ما سطرته سابق هونهاية النقاش بدايه التطبيق .. هذا كما اري هوخارطة الطريق _ برغم شؤم المصطلح علينا دائما _ اذا كان هناك امل ان يتحول الحلم الي واقع فمن هنا نبدأ .
ادعوكم جميعا الي تشكيل مجموعه عمل تتولي تحويل ما جاء في استراتيجية الاخ جمال الي خطة واهداف تكتيكية يتم الوصول اليها ثم تجميعها ونشرها .. املين ان يكون في ذلك خير للعرب جميعا 
ابدأ بنفسي واكون اول المتطوعين


----------



## بكلي صالح (24 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
في الحقيقة هده أول مساهمة مني في هدا المنتدى
أشكركم عظيم الشكر على إثارتكم للموضوع و المساهمات الرائعة التي قدمها بعض الأعضاء
كوني مهندس معماري مختص في تصميم السكنات لمدة 12 سنة إستطعت أن أصل إلى صياغة مقاربة منهجية في تصميم المساكن الإقتصادي و التي تخرج من دائرة إقتراح الحلول المجربة و التي نجدها في أدبيات المسكن الميسر و عمال "lqcm" المطبقة حاليا في بعض البلدان الأوربية.
إن المنهج المقترح ينطلق من التكلفة المالية للمسكن ليصل في الأخير إلى التصميم -كأي منتوج إقتصادي موجود في السوق- (طريقة عكسية) و تضبط بأهداف قابلة للقياس و بمؤشرات لقياس مدى نجاعة الحل المقترح في التخفيض الشامل في السعر.
وقد جربت هدة الطريقة في مشروع تافلات بمنطقة ميزاب جنوب الجزائر و توصلت إلى نتائج كبيرة ( تخفيض ب 1/3 من المسكن العادي) .
و سأحاول إن مكنني الله بتخريج الطريقة و تطبيقتها بالعربية و نشر على أعضاء النادي
ثبتكم الله و نحن حتى نصل أن نحول المسكن من حلم إلى مكتسب لكل رب أسرة.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (25 يوليو 2007)

أخي العزيز/ خالد صلاح
لك مني فائق التقدير والاحترام، وأثمن عاليا هذا التفاعل والإثراء، وتجاوبا مع دعوتك لتشكيل فرق عمل، أقدم نفسي كعضو ضمن أحدى هذه الفرق، وسأسهم بدوري في وضع تصور مبدئي للخطط والأهداف والمنطلقات وبرنامج العمل وعرضها عليكم في أقرب فرصة، إن شاء الله.

الأخ الكريم/ بكلي صالح
أنت جديد وأتيت بالجديد المفيد. ونحن بإنتظار ترجمة تجربتك إلى اللغة العربية حتى تعم الفائدة. ونسأل الله لك التوفيق.


----------



## خالد صلاح (27 يوليو 2007)

اثنان في الفريق ... هل من ثالث ؟؟؟


----------



## مخطط موهوب (28 يوليو 2007)

*بحث حول تيسير الاسكان بالعالم العربي*

ملخص البحث:

*تشهد اغلب المدن بالعالم العربي معدلات متزايدة من النمو العمراني والتحضر المطرد نتيجة :*
q*للنمو السكاني*

q*وتزايد معدلات الهجرة من البيئة الريفية والرعوية إلى المدن.*

*وضعت الحكومات مجموعة من السياسات والبرامج للتعامل مع هذه الظاهرة العمرانية *

q*تلبية احتياجات المجتمعات العربية من تزايد الطلب على الإسكان الملائم والخدمات الأساسي*

q* إعادة استغلال الموارد المتاحة لتوفير المسكن الملائم من منظور يحقق الاقتصادية والكفاية لمختلف التجمعات بالعالم العربي*

q*مقاومة النمو السريع للعمران بالمدن العربية *​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (28 يوليو 2007)

ألف شكر وتقدير لك أخانا الكريم، مخطط موهوب على هذه الإضافة القيمة، يبدو أن الموضوع سيأخذ منحى أكثر جدية وتفاعل.

لا يجب أن ننسى أو نتناسى أن مشاريع الإسكان الاقتصادي وما يصاحبها من إشكاليات هي مشكلة تعاني منها جميع الدول العربية، حتى وإن اختلفت المسميات. لهذا المطلوب مساهمة كافة الأعضاء من جميع الدول العربية برأيهم وخبرتهم في هذا الموضوع، حتى نستطيع الخروج بنتائج مشتركة يمكن تعميمها للفائدة.

كما أحب التنويه إلى أنني ومن خلال زيارتي لبعض الدول العربية رأيت أن النموذج الإسكاني العام المطروح على أرضية الواقع هو نموذج العمارات السكنية ذات الطوابق التي تزيد عن العشرة، وهو نموذج أثبت فشله وسلبياته على البنية الاجتماعية والأخلاقية، وخصوصا بالطريقة التي ينفذ بها حاليا. وأستغرب جدا هذا الإصرار على تنفيذ هذا النموذج، رغم إنه ليس إقتصادي لا من حيث تكلفة البناء ولا من حيث الأسعار المطروحة على المواطن في مقابل حصوله على شقة في إحدى هذه العمارات. ولا من حيث إستقرار الأسر لمدة طويلة داخل هذه الشقق، أي بمعنى أن كل سكان العمارات يعتبرون وجودهم في هذه العمارات حالة مؤقته لحين تحسن أوضاعهم المادية ومن تمّ يبدأون في التفكير في شراء أرض وبناء سكن خاص، ومن لم يستطع يظل دائما في حالة توتر وعدم استقرار وإحساس بالدونية لعدم تمكنه من تجاوز مرحلة سكنى العمارات.

سأقول لكم عن خاطرة مرت ببالي وأنا أرى هذه العمارات الشاهقة وتوزيعها المتباعد فيما بينها، لقد فكرت أنها ربما تنفذ بهذا الشكل لدواعي أمنية بحثة، بحيث يمكن محاصرة أي عمارة في أي وقت وعزلها، وبالتالي فهي تعتبر سجنا يسمح فيه لنزلائه بالخروج إلى حين إشعار آخر.... ربما تكون خاطرة غير منطقية، ولكنها تستحق الوقوف عندها والتفكير، لماذا الإصرار على نموذج العمارات الإسكانية كحل وحيد إسكاني للمدن العربية؟ وهل المواطن العربي لا يستحق أكثر من ذلك؟


----------



## مخطط موهوب (29 يوليو 2007)

*نحو منهجية لتوجيه الدعم الحكومي في قطاع الإسكان*

نحو منهجية لتوجيه الدعم الحكومي في قطاع الإسكان


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (29 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخانا الكريم، مخطط موهوب على إسهامك الرائع والمتجدد. هذه الدراسات القيمة ستسهم حتما في وضع أساسات رؤية معاصرة لمفهوم الإسكان الإقتصادي من منظور عربي وإسلامي إنطلاقا من طرحنا المشترك كمجموعة لبيت العائلة كحل بديل لأنماط الإسكان الاقتصادي السائدة.

أكرر شكري وتقديري لك. ونحن في انتظار المزيد من المساهمات من باقي الأعضاء.


----------



## بكلي صالح (30 يوليو 2007)

*مخطط مقترح*

تحية حب و تقدير لكل الإخوة الأعضاء
عندنا في الجزائر مثل شعبي يقول" البركة في القليل" وقوة المشروع لا تقاس بعدد المنتسبين إليه بل بقوة طرحه و نجاعته في الميدان.
أشكر الإخوة جمال و خالد و على التشجيع و أتمنى أن أكون في مستوى أمالهم.وقد أعجبت بمداخلاتهم و أفكارهم حول المشروع.
وأقترح على الإخوة تحضير أرضية للمشروع تكون دقيقة و علمية و هي مبدئيا:
1.	ما هي العناصر المحركة التي تكلف المسكن و إدا أمكن ترتيبها حسب الخطورة .
2.	الأهداف العملية للمشروع ( حجم و مجال التخفيض) بحيث تكون أهداف مهمة و قابلة للإنجاز و القياس.
3.	معايير القياس ( متوسط الدخل السنوي للأسرة/....).


----------



## نهاركم طيب (1 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع جدا مهم وانا اسف لكوني بحوثي فيه على الورق وعباره عن مسودات ان شاء الله عندما يتم نبييضها سوف انشر بعضها


----------



## newnoga (2 أغسطس 2007)

سلام عليكم أخوانى الأعزاء
أحب أولا اعتذر عن بعدى الفترة السابقة وذلك نظرا لظروف سفرى وعدم تواجد الإنترنت حيث كنت.

ثانيا أحب أشكركم جميعا على تواصل الموضوع ومشاركة الأعضاء الجدد معانا، لإن فعلا هذا الموضوع جد مهم ويحتاج لتكاتفنا جميعا لكى نصل لفائدة حقيقية يحس بها المواطن العربى سواءا محدود الدخل أو متوسط الدخل أو حتى الأغنياء.
ففعلا كما سبق وقلت هناك الكثيرين مما يرغبون فى بناء بيت العائلة وتقريبا بنفس التصميم الذى اقترحناه، فهم يحتاجون للإحساس الإسلامى وإحساس بيت العائلة الذى يضم كل الأسرة بكل نسلها.

ثالثا أحب أن أحى الصديق العزيز خالد صلاح الذى اقترح بعمل فريق عمل لهذا المشروع، وأتمنى أن استطيع أن اكون واحدة من الفريق، ولكن ليس لدى خطة واضحة الآن، ولكن حقيقى أود أن أكون واحدة من الفريق، وربنا المستعان على كل خير ونستطيع أن نصل للإستراتيجية التى بها يمكن تحقيق حلمنا جميعا فى هذا الموضوع على مستوى الوطن العربى ان شاء الله.

ولكم منى كل تقدير واحترام
أختكم نجلاء محمود


----------



## مخطط موهوب (3 أغسطس 2007)

نحو منهجية لتوجيه الدعم الحكومي في قطاع الإسكان
وهذة ورقة علمية اخرى وسوف اوافيكم بباقي البحوث لاحقا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (4 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء/ بكلي صالح، نهاركم طيب، نجلاء محمود وأخيرا وليس بآخر مخطط موهوب تفاعلكم مع الموضوع رد إليه الروح بعد أن كاد أن ينتهي به المطاف إلى سلة النسيان. 

كان من المفترض أن يرد على مشاركاتكم أخونا العزيز حسام عبد الله ولكنه يبدو أنه مشغول هذه الفترة، نسأل الله أن يكون بخير وعافية وأن نسمع عنه الأخبار الطيبة.


----------



## بكلي صالح (7 أغسطس 2007)

تحية متجددة لكل الأعضاء
أسمحوني أن أعبر عن رأيي الخاص عن هدا المنتدى : 
أشعر عند قرأتي للردود أننا نمارس حوار الطرشان و نكمل أفكار بعضنا إلا نادرا مما يؤخرنا في بناء المشروع و حتى أكون عمليا أقترح على الجميع تبني ورقة عمل الأخ جمال الهمالي و أقترح عليه بإسمكم تولي إدارة المشروع بين الإخوة حتى لا يجهض المشروع
أنتظر الرد منكم و من الأخ الفاضل


----------



## أبوالوليد (8 أغسطس 2007)

خالد صلاح قال:


> اثنان في الفريق ... هل من ثالث ؟؟؟



لا أمانع أن انضم الى هذا الفريق كمتطوع..بل لي الشرف بذلك
ولكن خبرتي قليلة في هذا المجال :55: 
وأنا مستعد لعمل كل مايساهم في إنجاح هذا المشروع
ودمتم..


----------



## محمد نصر المهندس (9 أغسطس 2007)

أتمني جهد وفير من الجميع في هذا المجال الذي لم يحظى الا بالفتات ......ومشكورين جميعا على هذه المشاركات


----------



## خالد صلاح (9 أغسطس 2007)

ارحب نيابة عن الجميع بكل المشاركين الجدد 
الاخ بكلي صالح والاخ ابو الوليد والزميا محمد نصر .. واتبني بشدة قيام الاخ العزيز جمال الهمالي بادارة المشروع وتوزيع المهام .. نثقل عليه كالعادة ونتمني منه الافادة


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (10 أغسطس 2007)

أخوتي الأعزاء جميعا وأخص بالذكر الأخوين بكلي صالح وخالد صلاح على هذه الثقة التي منحتمني إياها لتولي مهمة إدارة موضوع الإسكان الإقتصادي وهي بلا شك مهمة شاقة تستدعي جهدا وافرا مثلما تستدعي تظافر الجهود... 
في البداية أحب التنويه إلى أننا لم نخض في هذا الموضوع خوض حوار الطرشان الذي حذرنا منه أخونا بكلي صالح، بقدر ما كنا نحاول أن نتقرب من بعضنا البعض... ونحاول بذلك تقريب وجهات نظرنا حول موضوع شائك وخطير يمس كياننا كمجتمع إسلامي عربي. 

السؤال الأول الذي يتبادر إلى ذهني هو: متى تصدر موضوع السكن الاقتصادي واجهة التطور العمراني في العالم العربي؟ وهل هو موضوع قديم متجذر في تاريخ المدينة العربية أو هو إفراز لمرحلة ما بعد الثورة الصناعية في العالم العربي وظهور النفط وهجرة سكان الأرياف العربية إلى المدن وظهور الحاجة الملحة والمتزايدة للسكن لإستيعاب هذه الهجرات المتلاحقة. 
ينطلق هذا السؤال من مبدأ: إذا عرف السبب بطل العجب. 
نعم لنستطيع الانطلاق في طرحنا ومناقشتنا وإثرائنا للموضوع فيجب علينا أن نشخص جذور الظاهرة أو الحالة... وهذا موضوع مطروح على جميع الأخوة لمناقشته وإفادتنا بالمعلومات التاريخية حول جذور المشكلة متى بدأت ولماذا؟

سؤال آخر: هجرة سكان الأرياف إلى الحواضر والمدن العربية أفرز الحاجة إلى نموذج إسكاني سريع التنفيذ قليل الكلفة" إقتصادي". فما هي الحلول التي تم طرحها مع بداية القرن 20 وهل كانت إمتدادا للنمط الإسكاني السائد أم كانت حلولا جذرية ليس لها ارتباط بالبيت العربي التقليدي؟ ومن هي الجهة التي تبنت هذا الطرح هل هي مؤسسات الدولة أم القطاع الخاص؟ وماهي صلتهم بمجال التخطيط العمراني. هل هم مهنيين" معماريين ومخططين" أم إقتصاديين وأصحاب رؤوس أموال؟ وهل هي حلول وليدة بيئتها أم هي نتاج التأثر بأفكار خارجية.

سؤال آخر: نموذج العمارات السكنية أصبح مع الأيام النموذج الأوحد للإسكان الاقتصادي، ما هي الدوافع لتكرار طرح هذا النوع من المشاريع الإسكانية؟ حتى في الدول التي لا تعاني من أزمات اقتصادية أو إرتفاع في عدد السكان، وتصنف غالبا على إنها من الدول الغنية وتملك مساحات شاسعة من الأراضي القابلة للنمو العمراني على المستوى الأفقي.

إخوتي الأعزاء/ حتى نستطيع أن نرتب أفكارنا ونحدد أهدافنا ونطرح رؤيتنا ونقدم حلولا منطقية لإشكاليات السكن الاقتصادي، يجب علينا أن نعود بذاكرتنا إلى جذور القضية. ليس المطلوب إن نجيب عن الإسئلة ولكن المطلوب أن نستوعب خلفيات الموضوع ونلم بكافة جوانبه. وعندما نستوعب الموضوع من كافة جوانبه سيسهل علينا أمران هما:
* توحيد جهودنا ورؤيتنا.
* طرح الحلول الناجعة.

أعتقد أنها بداية لابد منها للإنطلاق إلى آفاق أرحب في سبر أغوار موضوع الإسكان الاقتصادي.


----------



## حسام عبدالله (10 أغسطس 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء جمال وخالد وجميع الاخوة المشاركين في الموضوع
لقد سعدت جدا بالمشاركات من جميع الاخوة وسعدت اكثر لما وصل اليه الموضوع من تشكيل فريق عمل برئاسة الاخ جمال.
ان الاسئلة التي بدا بها اخي جمال هي بداية منطقية ولكن لا يمكن الكتابة فيها بعمومية مطلقة اذ يجب الكتابة فيها من خلال ظروف ومحددات كل دولة على حدا.
يشرفني طبعا ان اكون العضو الرابع في مجموعة العمل.
تحياتي واحترامي لجميع الاخوة
واقدم اسفي للانقطاع عن المنتدى الفترة السابقة


----------



## فواز2002 (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك اخي على هذه البادرة الطيبة


----------



## بكلي صالح (11 أغسطس 2007)

بعد التحية و التقدير لكل المشاركين في هدا المنتدى 
لقد تأكد لدي قناعة بأننا نملك الكثير من الإمكانات في دواتنا من أجل أن ننجز المشروع و لكن نحتاج فقط إلى قائد ذكي و تأكد أيضا أن الأخ جمال هو الشخص المناسب .
و للإجابة على ورقة الأخ جمال ، أقترح على الأعضاء إعداد ورقة تجيب عن بعض التساؤلات المطروحة ، كل وفق خصوصيات البلد الدي يعيش فيه. ونحدد موعد لجمع الأوراق لا يتعدى الأسبوع و يقوم الأخ المشرف على تلخيصها و توزيعها على الجميع.
وألف مبروك على الخطوة الأولى.


----------



## أبوالوليد (11 أغسطس 2007)

أضم صوتي إلى صوت الأخ بكلي صالح
وننتظر قائد فريق العمل للإدلاء برأيه في الموضوع
ودمتم..


----------



## خالد صلاح (12 أغسطس 2007)

علي بركة الله ..
الاخ جمال .. تحياتي .. ارجو الا يجرك الموضوع الي النظريات والدراسات فنحن امام حالة دراسية case study اي اننا لا يجب ان نأخذ الموضوع من بابه العام والواسع ولكن فيما يخص الحالة التي نقوم بها والبداية في رأيي استهلال المنهج العلمي في الدراسة والتحليل المعروف لنا جميعا 
1-تعريف دقيق للمشكلة يتبعه تحديد واضح لها ولابعادها
2- تحليل الاسباب 
3- تقديم الحلول 
وحتي نصل لنتيجة والتي يحب ان تكون بغير شك عربية وليست محلية اقترح تحديد عدد معين من البلاد العربية تكون المشكلة بها اكبر واوضح من غيرها .
وبالتأكيد اعرف ان معرفة جذور المشكلة امر هام ولكني اوضح انه لا جدال هناك مشكلة .. وهذه المشكلة مرتبطة بعادات انسانية وطبيعه بشرية وفطرة خلقها الله فين في الحاجة الي المسكن , الا انني اري ان نبدأ من هنا .. اي بعد وجودالمشكلة دون التعمق في جذورها لان هذا يحتاج الي جهد خارق وسينتهي الي وجود المشكلة لا اكثر .. فعلي مدار التاريخ لم تنجح دولة في وقف الجذب او الطرد السكاني من مكان لاخر ولا التقيل من حتي من حجمه . واعتقد اننا استعرضنا في الفترة الماضية من خلال تجارب مختلفة العديد من تللك الاسباب .
ولذلك ارجو منك توزيع مهام واضحة ودقيقة علي الاعضاء - واشير بذلك الي اقتراح الاخ بكلي صالح 
- كما اعرض عليكم فكرة دعوة د . مشاري النعيم - وهو عضو في المنتدي - للانضمام الي نقاشنا ودراساتنا للاستفادة من خبراته والدراسات المتوفرة له


----------



## أحمد ماضي (12 أغسطس 2007)

*الحل الحقيقي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا : كل الشكر لكل الإخوة والأخوات المشاركين والمهتمين بالموضوع على الجهد المبذول وأخص بالشكر أخي حسام ولكن لي وجهة نظر تزبد من أهمية هذا الموضوع وهي :
بعد أن بدأت تنقرض الطبقة المتوسطة في المجتمع العربي وأصبحنا على الطريق المؤدية إلى وجود طبقتين فقط هما طبقة الأغنياء وطبقة الكادحين نجد أن الحل الحقيقي لهذه المشكلة هو الإسكان الاقتصادي حيث يوفر للشباب مسكن مناسب بسعر مناسب لا يشعرهم بالفرق الكبير بينهم وبين الطبقة الأخرى مما يؤدي إلى الشعور بالإحباط .
سوف أقرأ الآن كلام أخي حسام وأفكر فيه وإن شاء الله سأضيف ما أستطيع إضافته .
جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد ماضي (12 أغسطس 2007)

وأنا معكم بإذن الله تعالى ومستعد لتولي أية مهمة لنعمل جميعا على إيجاد حلول فاتقبلوني في الفريق وأتمنى أنا أكون إضافة قوية


----------



## بكلي صالح (13 أغسطس 2007)

بعد التحية و السلام
أجد اقتراح الأخ خالد وجيها ، لدا أقترح على الأعضاء عدم الإستغراق في التفاصيل و الإصول التاريخية للمشكلة بل توضيح الأسباب بصورة مركزة و خاصة المشكلات القائمة و لأن معرفة الجذور تجعل طرحنا أكثر واقعية و الرؤية أكثر وضوحا.
أرحب أكبر ترحيب بالأخ الوافد أحمد ماضي و نرجو منكم إسهاما متميزا، الف تهنئة للمنتدى بالتحاق بنا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (13 أغسطس 2007)

بداية، أرحب ترحيبا حارا بعودة أخي العزيز حسام عبد الله، الذي شغلنا غيابه عنا طيلة هذه المدة. وأرحب بانضمام الأخ أحمد ماضي الذي نتمنى بحق أن يكون وجوده معنا إضافة مؤثرة وفاعلة للموضوع. مثلما نرحب بانضمام أي عضو لهذا الجمع المبارك الطيب

الأخوة الأعزاء، أنا أوافقكم الرأي بأننا لن نتكلم أو نكتب في موضوع جذور إشكالية الإسكان الاقتصادي في عمومياتها وإلاّ غرقنا في طوفان هذه العمومية ولن نصل بذلك إلى مرحلة الإلمام بجوانب هذه القضية. ولكن لو نظرنا إلى الأحداث الجارية في العالم لوجدنا أنها متشابكة مثلما هي متشابهة ولو بنسب متفاوتة، وما حدث في أوربا بعد الثورة الصناعية رأيناه يتكرر في جل أحداثه في بلادنا العربية والإسلامية وكأننا نرى سيناريو لشريط درامي يعيد مخرجه تنفيذ أحداث الشريط بحذافيرها مع فارق واحد هو التغيير في وجوه الممثلين ومواقع الأحداث وربما لغة الشريط. ولأن الحدث واقعي والمشاهد واقعية فإن لتغير البيئة والظروف الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية دور في تغيير بعض المشاهد، ولكن الحبكة العامة تظل واحدة. لهذا لن يصعب علينا تناول القواسم المشتركة التي أفرزت ظاهرة الإسكان الاقتصادي. وبالتالي فإن الإلمام بتجارب الآخرين والاستفادة منها شئ ضروري وهام ويساعد كثيرا في اختصار الزمن. وأنا أعتقد جازما بأن الجميع يتفق معي في الرأي بأنه ليس من الحكمة أن نبدأ من الصفر.

لن نبدأ في مناقشة الموضوع من الناحية العمرانية والمعمارية والانطلاق لطرح الحلول التصميمية قبل الاتفاق على فهمنا للمنطلقات التي ولّدت هذه الإشكالية وجعلتها محل نقاش وجدل فيما بيننا على مستوى ملتقى المهندسين العرب.

لهذا أرى من وجهة نظري أن تناول الموضوع من الناحية النظرية هو بداية أساسية وخطوة أولى للانطلاق نحو استيعاب الموضوع من كافة جوانبه، بداية من تعريف المشكل المعماري وانتهاء بطرح الحلول المعمارية. والإنسان بصفة عامة لا يستطيع أن يقدم حلا أو طرحا لقضية وهمية لا يعلم عنها شيئا، فهو لن يعرف من أين يبدأ وإلى أين سينتهي. لهذا أرجو من الأخوة الأفاضل أن لا يستعجلوا الأمور، مثلما ليس مطلوب منا أن نعقّد المشكلة أو نشعّب أطرافها بحيث لا نستطيع بعدئذ لملمتها.

إن فهمنا العميق للأطروحات العالمية والمحلية لمفهوم المسكن والإسكان سيساعدنا على تكوين حصيلة معرفية تدعم أولا فهمنا للإشكالية مثلما تدعم طرحنا لمجموعة الأفكار والرؤى حول مفهومنا للبيت الاقتصادي المعاصر ، وهل هو حقا كحل مناسب لبيئتنا وظروفنا الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والثقافية أن نطرح بيت العائلة كنموذج مثالي أم أن هناك بدائل أكثر ملائمة لا زالت خافية عنا لقصور في فهمنا أو معلوماتنا.

لن نتكلم مباشرة عن الإسكان الاقتصادي والبحوث التي تناولته بالبيانات والأرقام والإحصائيات، لأنها ستتفتح جدلا عقيما حول مدى مصداقيتها وربما تأتي اختلاف الظروف والمعطيات المحلية بين بلد عربي وآخر عقبة أمام استمرار الخوض في الموضوع أو الوصول إلى نتائج علمية وعملية. إن الحديث في الموضوع في عمومياته ولو بقدر الحاجة أولا قبل الخوض في الخصوصيات سيساعد على تقريب فهمنا وبالتالي تقريب وجهات نظرنا. يجب أن نتفق أولا على بعض العموميات وتكوين وجهة نظر مشتركة حولها، وكلما اتفقنا على بعض الجوانب انطلقنا إلى جوانب أخرى ربما تكون أكثر تعقيدا.

نحن بأمس الحاجة أولا إلى إزالة كل الغشـاوات التي تمنع رؤيتنا الموضوعية للإشكالية التي تعاني منها الحلول المطروحة حاليا للإسكان الاقتصادي. والدليل على ذلك أن الإسكان الاقتصادي الذي وضع لحل أزمة الإسكان يعاني هو بذاته من أزمة، ناتجة عن عدم تقبلنا نحن كمعماريين ومخططين لكل الحلول المطروحة وسعينا للتعاطي مع القضية على أنها إشكالية تحتاج لحل. كذلك لعدم تقبل المجتمع أيضا لهذه الحلول لأنه يرى فيها قصورا في تلبية احتياجاته المادية والاجتماعية والثقافية.

عليه وحتى نحسم هذا الجدل الذي بدأ يتولد بيننا حول آلية تناول الموضوع، أرى أن يبدأ كل عضو بطرح وجهة نظره حول الآلية التي يراها مناسبة للانطلاق في تناول موضوع الإسكان الاقتصادي.... وسأقوم بتجميع وجهات النظر المشتركة في نقاط رئيسية، كذلك عرض نقاط الاختلاف لمناقشتها واعتماد ما تراه المجموعة مناسبا.


ملاحظة/
أجد هذه المدة مشكلة إتصال مع شبكة الإنترنت، لهذا أرجو المعذرة في حالة التأخر في الرد أو المشاركة لحين تذليل المشكلة.


----------



## mido_447 (13 أغسطس 2007)

fdfdddddddddddd


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (14 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ خالد صلاح قدم هذه النقاط الثلاث لتعريفها والانطلاق منها كورشة عمل تمهد لوضع المحاور الأساسية في موضوعنا الإسكان الاقتصادي واقع وطموحات. فهل يرى الجميع رأيه ؟ أم لدى بعض الأعضاء نقاط أخرى تستحق أكثر أن نوليها اهتمامنا. 

ستكون هذه النقاط الثلاث مدخلا للإنطلاق نحو تحقيق الغاية من هذا النقاش أو الطرح في حالة عدم ورود أي نقاط أخرى. وعلى كل عضو مشارك أن يختار إحدى هذه النقاط كبند عمل يكلف به نفسه، ويعد حوله ورقة عمل. وسأعيد عرض هذه النقاط عليكم لربط الموضوع:
1 -تعريف دقيق للمشكلة يتبعه تحديد واضح لها ولابعادها
2- تحليل الاسباب 
3- تقديم الحلول 

سأنتظر من كل عضو أن يختار النقطة التي يرى نفسه أقدر على معالجتها. والمدة المتاحة للإنتهاء من هذه المرحلة أسبوع واحد.

بالنسبة للمقترح الذي تفضل به أخي خالد صلاح بشأن دعوة الدكتور مشاري النعيم للمشاركة برأيه وخبرته في الموضوع فأنا أوافق عليه وأضم صوتي إلى صوته وأجدد الدعوة له ولكل الأساتذة الأفاضل والزملاء بملتقى المهندسين العرب، لأن الموضوع يمس واقعنا العربي من المحيط إلى الخليج، ولا يوجد على أرض الواقع العربي ما يبشر بالخير حتى يعتقد البعض أنهم بمنأى عن الموضوع وإشكالياته.


----------



## أبوالوليد (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعاً
بالنسبة لآلية البدأ في النقاش فأنا اتفق مع الأخ جمال الهمالي في النقطة الأولى فقط مع إضافة ان نتناول كل بلد على حدة إن أمكن ليمكن تصور المشكلة من أبعاد مختلفة.
وأضم صوتي لأصوات الإخوة في دعوة الدكتور النعيم والأستاذ الدكتور محمد الشريف اذا كان موجود في هذا الملتقى المتميز.
ودمتم..


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (16 أغسطس 2007)

[FONT=&quot]الأخ الفاضل/ أبو الوليد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
الحديث عن تجربة كل بلد عربي على حده هو من تحصيل الحاصل، لأنه لا يستطيع أي مشارك في هذا الموضوع الإلمام بكل التجارب العربية والتي وإن اختلفت في بعض جوانبها إلاّ أنه يجمعها قواسم مشتركة، ونحن نحاول استثمار كل تجربة عربية للوصول إما إلى استكشاف الخلل أو الاستفادة من الحلول المطروحة وتعميم الناجح منها وتجاوز هذا الخلل أو القصور.

[/FONT]


----------



## محمد نصر المهندس (17 أغسطس 2007)

مجهود مشكور من الجميع ...بس ...

مجهود .....

بعض الكلمات التي تكمل بعضها البعض لتصبح جملة ...؟


----------



## خالد صلاح (17 أغسطس 2007)

مهندس محمد نصر 
ردك غيرواضح وغيرمفهوم ؟؟ نرجو التفصيل


----------



## بكلي صالح (17 أغسطس 2007)

*ورقة أولى حول المسكن الإقتصادي*

السلام عليكم
أتشرف بإرسال ورقة أولى حول المسكن الإقتصادي و تثمتل في تحديد المشكلة و وأسبابها و المنطلقات لرؤية الحل، أرجو أن تقدم هده المساهمة خطوة بسيطة في المشروع، و إنني في صدد تلخيص تجربة إسكان إقتصادي في جنوب الجزائر شاركت فيها و طبقت منهجية جديدة لتخفيض التكلفة.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (18 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم، صالح بكلي

أقدر وأثمن عاليا هذا التفاعل الجاد والصادق مع الموضوع المطروح وأعتقد أن مشاركتك الأخيرة تعتبر بحق ورقة عمل تستحق أن يخصص لها الوقت الكافي لمناقشة ما جاء في محاورها. وأنا أتفق معك في كل ما أوردته من نقاط. وأنا في انتظار مشاركة الجميع، فالموضوع أصبح يستحق أن نتواصل معه.


----------



## محمد نصر المهندس (19 أغسطس 2007)

اقصد اننا دائما ...
(ولا أقصد الشغب في هذا الموضوع الحيوي ) 
نحاول جاهدين دراسة مشكلة معينة أوظاهرة معينة ومن بعد الدراسة وأتخاذ الاساليب والمناهج العلمية نخرج بلا شئ ولكن ....فبهذا الجهد المبزول أتوقع أن شاء الله أن تتلاقى الافكار ( الكلمات وتكمل بعضها البعض ) لنصل الى الحل الجزري للمشكلة وهو ( التمويل ) 
وعلاقتة بمعدلات التضخم المتواجدة في بعض البلاد العربية وأنخفاض اسعار العملات .....وبالتالي زيادة اسعار الخامات الاساسية


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (20 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم/ محمد نصر المهندس

بداية أقدر لك هذه المشاركة القيمة وهذا الصدق في الطرح. وأحب أن أطمأنك بأننا كمعماريين يقع على عاتقنا الأخذ بالأسباب وحسن التوكل على الله والاجتهاد في العمل. والمطلوب منا أيضا كمختصين في مجال العمران أن نطرح رؤيتنا وتصوراتنا ومقترحاتنا والتي تكون غالبا مقسمة على جزأين، جزء يتعلق بالدراسة النظرية التي تتناول كافة جوانب المشكل المعماري بالتحليل والعرض، والجزء الآخر يطرح حلا لهذا المشكل المعماري من خلال وضع المخططات والتصاميم المعمارية ودراسات الكميات والمواصفات والجدوى الاقتصادية، أما النتائج" الدعم والتمويل" فهي بيده سبحانه وتعالى، الذي نسأله أن يسخر من أهل القرار من يتبنى طرحنا وينقله من حيز النظرية إلى واقعة التطبيق.

المطلوب منا فقط أن نجتهد في تناولنا للموضوع ونصدق النية. ولا نفكر في النتائج. لأن مجرد التفكير في أن الموضوع قد لا يأخذ حظه من الاهتمام هو ضرب في عالم الغيب ويأس من روح الله. وأعتقد أن العالم ما كان سيصل إلى هذه النهضة العلمية والفكرية لو أن كل عالم أو مفكر افترض عدم قبول نتاجه النظري أو عدم إمكانية تطبيقه أو حصوله على التمويل الكافي. وكم من فكرة رفضت ثم وجدت من يتبناها.

ملاحظة مهمة/
قدمت منذ فترة ومن خلال هذا الموقع قراءة لواقع العمارة العربية المعاصرة من خلال موضوع بعنوان" البحث عن النظرية الإسلامية في عمارتنا المعاصرة" وأعقبتها بتحليل لمفهوم المسكن تحت موضوع بعنوان" جدلية الساكن والمسكون" وختمتها بـ " رؤية جديدة ومعاصرة لمفهوم البيت الاقتصادي" وقدمت تلخيصا لهذه المواضع في موضوع واحد تحت عنوان" بيت العائلة... رؤية جديدة ومعاصرة لمفهوم البيت الاقتصادي". وهي بمثابة إجابات مبكرة عن النقاط الثلاث التي طرحها أخي العزيز، خالد صلاح. يمكن للجميع الرجوع إليها باعتبارها طرح يعكس وجهة نظري للإسكان الاقتصادي.

عليه نأمل من الجميع الأخذ في الاعتبار أنني لن أعيد تكرار ما توصلت إليه من نتائج نظرية، بقدر أهمية استثمار هذه الأفكار والرؤى لعرض الموضوع من وجهة نظر عملية تخلص إلى عرض مدخل آخر للموضوع، وذلك في حالة اتفاقنا جميعا على أن منطلقنا إلى حل إشكالية الإسكان الاقتصادي تتمثل في طرح بيت العائلة كنموذج معاصر ومثالي، في هذه الحالة يجب علينا أن نناقش النقاط التالية/
* ما هي الاعتبارات التي يجب مراعاتها لتحقيق عناصر الألفة والانسجام بين مجموعة الأسر التي تشكل عائلة واحدة؟
* ما هي الأنشطة والوظائف الأساسية التي يجب توفيرها في بيت العائلة؟
* ما هي الفراغات التي يجب الاستغناء عنها؟
* ما هي المساحات المناسبة لكل فراغ؟
* ما هو الطرح المعماري المناسب لتكرار مجموعة وحدات سكنية تشكل حي سكني متكامل؟

في حالة عدم إبداء إي ملاحظات أو إضافات حول النقاط الواردة في الأعلى، يستطيع أي عضو أن يتناول إحدى النقاط السابقة كبرنامج عمل يشتغل عليه.

بالنسبة لمواد البناء وطرق الإنشاء يترك الأمر لحين استكمال البند الأول وهو طرح الحلول المعمارية والتخطيطية.


----------



## maae (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا علي هذا الجهد الرائع وبورك لك


----------



## محمد نصر المهندس (21 أغسطس 2007)

من بعد ما رأيت من جهد صادق وروح تقوم بتدعيمها المثابرة وعدم الاستسلام بأذن مالك الملك و بمشيئته ...سأقوم في الايام المقبلة بتحضير دراسة كاملة خاصة بالتمويل الاقتصادي بعنوان 
System successive generations economically ​


----------



## بكلي صالح (21 أغسطس 2007)

*ملاحظات من أجل إستمرار المنتدى*

السلام عليكم
لدي ملاحظتين أساسيتين لتفعيل مشروع المنتدى.
1/ لتحقيق نتائج ملموسة في مشروعنا المشترك أتمنى من الإخوة التركيز على المسكن الإقتصادي و تجنب التفريعات التي قد تؤدي إلى إجهاض المشروع و الدخول في العموميات ، فالمسكن الإقتصادي له إطاره العلمي و يختلف عن مفهوم المسكن العائلي و قد نتمكن في الأخير من إيجاد الربط بينهما (إن وجدت ).
2/ لابد من التفريق بين دائرة الإهتمام و دائرة الثأتير ، فكل يشكو من غلاء الأسعار في السوق فلا يمكني إقناع جميع التجار بالتخفيض فهده دائرة الإهتمام ، أما أن أرفع من قدرتي الشرائية بأن أزيد في ساعات العمل فهدا ممكن و يدخل في دائرة الثأتير.
من خلال مدخلتي في الورقة المكتوبة بين أن مشكل السكن الإقتصادي هي معادلة طرفها الأول قدرة المالك من جهة -دائرة الإهتمام- و طبيعة المسكن المعمارية و التي يمكن التأتير في بعض أبعادها.
و سأحاول في الأيام القادمة تقديم المنهجية الجديدة التي صممتها و سميتها " Mcc" في تخفيض تكلفة المسكن .


----------



## حلم لم يتحقق (21 أغسطس 2007)

لو سمحتوا لي 

هل تريدون ما رأيته خلال دراستي في بريطانيا عن مساكنهم وكيف هم عايشين


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (21 أغسطس 2007)

حلم لم يتحقق.... كل معلومة يضيفها مشارك ستكون لها قيمتها العلمية، ونحن في إنتظار ما تجود به قريحتك.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (21 أغسطس 2007)

إخوتي الأعزاء، تحية طيبة وبعد

من خلال متابعتي للموضوع وجدت أن فكرة تكوين فريق عمل يعمل تحت إدارة أو قيادة، فكرة سابقة لأوانها... عليه نأمل أن نواصل الحوار وطرح الأفكار والرؤى بعيدا عن هذه الفكرة إلى حين إشعار آخر.

أخي العزيز، بكلي صالح
بيت العائلة هو طرح قدمته كبديل عن جميع الأفكار المطروحة لمعالجة إشكاليات البيت الاقتصادي وقد دعمت هذا الطرح بكل الأدلة، وبالتالي فبيت العائلة ليس موضوعا مستقلا عن البيت الاقتصادي بل هو في صميم الموضوع، ولك أن تعود لهذا الموضوع وتعيد قراءته عدة مرات وبعد ذلك يمكننا أن نناقش مدى إمكانية تطبيق الفكرة من عدمها. وهو إجتهاد تولد نتيجة دراسة إمتدت لعشر سنوات من البحث المضني أعقبها إعادة تقييم وكانت أول مرة أطرح فيها هذا الموضوع في محاضرة بمقر مشروع تنظيم وإدارة المدينة القديمة بطرابلس بتاريخ 17/5/1993 . وكلما حاولت إقناع نفسي بعدم جدوى هذا الطرح أجد كل المعطيات تقودني من جديد إليه. لهذا لا استطيع في جميع مناقشاتي أن أفصل بين البيت الاقتصادي وبيت العائلة، وهذا الأمر لا يمنعني من الاطلاع على دراسات أخرى تخالفني في الرأي أو تتناول الموضوع من جوانب أخرى لربما تكون خافية علي وقد أجد فيها ما يضيف إلى رؤيتي جديدا استفيد منه وأفيد بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالى . عليه سيقوم كل واحد منا بطرح رؤيته أو فكرته أو وجهة نظره ويترك للجميع خيار إعادة تقييمها.

أخي محمد نصر المهندس، نحن في إنتظار مساهمتك.

ملاحظة/
بالنسبة لي سأتوقف عن المشاركة لفترة محدودة، أقوم خلالها بمراجعة كل المشاركات السابقة وتكوين خلاصة لما توصل إليه الجميع، لأنني بدأت أخشى أننا صرنا ندور في حلقة مفرغة.


----------



## بكلي صالح (22 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليك أخي الفاضل جمال
أرجو أن لا تكون مداخلتي الغير اللبقة سببت في توقفكم الدي سنفتقده كثيرا.
غير أنني أعتقد [ان لا يمكن تعميم نمط أو طراز مهما كان ناجحا على الناس جميعا فالإختلاف سنة كونية، و لكن الدي نتفق عليه و نستفيد منه مهما كانت إتجاهتنا وهي كيفية تخفيض تكلفة المسكن دون الإضرار بالجودة و بالمناسبة لقد جمعت أكثر من 30 حلا و قد صنفتهم حسب المحاور و الأشغال وأجو أن تتيح لي الفرصة لعرضها عليكم من أجل الإستزادة.
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (22 أغسطس 2007)

أخي العزيز/ بكلي صالح
إختلاف الرأي لا ينزع للود قضية، وأنا من أنصار هذا المبدأ... فقط أحببت أن أتوقف لأعيد مراجعة كل المشاركات وإعادة تنظيم أفكاري وتحليل ما توصلنا إليه من نتائج، حتى لا نجد أنفسنا ندور في حلقة مفرغة.

أنا في إنتظار ما توصلت إليه من نتائج وخصوصا أنني أعتبر جميع مشاركاتك تمثل نقلة نوعية ومتميزة لصالح الموضوع. ولكن كما أسلفت سأتوقف لفترة محدودة عن الردود وليس عن التواصل مع الموضوع..... فقط كانت مداخلتي هذه لتصحيح الفهم الخاطئ لفكرة إنقطاعي.


----------



## شارت بلس (23 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله لكم جميعا


----------



## محمد نصر المهندس (25 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله جهدكم


----------



## محمد نصر المهندس (25 أغسطس 2007)

تنوية : أن شاء الله تعالى أعمل حاليا على دراسة تمويلية مبتكرة خاصة بالاسكان الاقتصادي كي تكون شق أخر جاهز ...


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*خلاصة المناقشات*

الأخوة الأعزاء 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من خلال مراجعة المشاركات التي تفضل بها جميع الأخوة المساهمين في المناقشات التي دارت حول الموضوع الذي طرحه أخونا العزيز حسام عبد الله تحت عنوان" البيت الاقتصادي... واقع وطموح"، خرجت بالخلاصة التالية/

اتفق بعضنا على تبني بيت العائلة كطرح جديد للبيت الاقتصادي، وتم تقديم عدة مقترحات لنموذج بيت العائلة، اختلف فيه التصميم واتفقت الرؤية العامة. لهذا اقترح أن يتواصل الحوار حول السبل الكفيلة بتطوير الأفكار المطروحة للوصول إلى النموذج المثالي لبيت العائلة على المستويين المعماري والتخطيطي. وهذا الأمر سيتطلب جهدا يمتد لفترات طويلة ولكنه يستحق المحاولة. وستكون النتائج الأخيرة منطلقا لعرض هذه الأفكار على الجهات المسئولة لتبني طرحنا.

كما ظل البعض الآخر يحوم حول بعض التوجهات والمنطلقات واستعراض بعض الدراسات التي تتناول البيت الاقتصادي في عمومياته، لهذا أوجه الدعوة لهؤلاء الأخوة الأفاضل لتبني طرح بيت العائلة كنموذج للبيت الاقتصادي ولتكن المنطلقات والتوجهات التي تفضلوا بطرحها موجهة لخدمة هذا البيت، وأن يروا في بيت العائلة بعدا اقتصاديا مثلما نرى فيه بعدا اجتماعيا، ولتتضافر الجهود لخدمة هذين الغرضين. 

تبقى قضية مواد البناء الداخلة في تأسيس مشاريع الإسكان الاقتصادي عالقة، لحين الوصول إلى بدائل عدة يمكنها أن تسهم في تذليل الصعاب التي تعترض تحقيق نموذج البيت الاقتصادي. 

ومن الأخبار السارة التي أحب أن أزفها إليكم هذا الخبر: فقد تم في الآونة الأخيرة في ليبيا الاستعانة بالمركز العالمي للبناء بالتراب- ومركزه الرئيس بفرنسا- للمساهمة في استثمار إمكانيات البيئة الطبيعية في توفير مواد بناء بديلة للإسمنت والحديد، كما تعتزم جهتين رسميتين إنشاء ستة مصانع للطوب الرملي الخفيف والثقيل والتي ستطرح إنتاجها في السوق خلال السنتين القادمتين بإذن الله تعالى، حسب تصريح أحد مدراء هاتين المؤسستين وهو من زملاء الدراسة. وهذا أمر يبشر بالخير، نسأل الله أن يتحقق وأن يعمم على باقي الدول العربية.

ملاحظة /
قمت بعد مراجعة جميع مشاركاتي في هذا الموضوع وفي موضوع" نحو رؤية جديدة ومعاصرة لمفهوم البيت الاقتصادي"، بإعادة صياغتها تحت نفس العنوان" البيت الاقتصادي... واقع وطموح" وكونت منها موضوعا متكاملا، سأقوم بعرضه عليكم في مشاركة مستقلة. 
لهذا أنصح الجميع بإتباع نفس الخطوة لاستثمار مشاركاتهم في عمل ورقات بحثية قد تكون دافعا لهم للمشاركة بها في الندوات التي تتناول موضوع البيت الاقتصادي. 

تنويه أخير/
إذا لم تكن هناك إضافات جديدة تثري الموضوع، فسأكتفي بهذه المشاركة وسأتفرغ لتطوير مقترحاتي التصميمية وسأقوم بعرضها عليكم لمناقشتها والاستفادة من ملاحظاتكم وتوجيهاتكم التي أعتز بها.


----------



## احمد العيسوى (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع ممتاز جدا جدا


----------



## احمد العيسوى (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع حقا جيد ولكن الاسكان الاقتصادى هذه الايام اصبح لا وجود له نتيجة للغلاء


----------



## محمد حسانين المصرى (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*الاسكان الاقتصادى*

السلام عليكم يا اخ حسام عبد اللة
الاسكان الاقتصادى مشروع كبير فى مصر ولكن يسمى مؤخرا باسكان مبارك القومى 
وكان لهذا المشروع نهضة معمارية جيدة ولقد ساهمت فى كثير من النماذج الخاصة بهذا المشروع


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (9 سبتمبر 2007)

ألف شكر على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## khawla.k.k (5 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع هام جدا يجب دراسته جيدا نتمى ان نستفاد من تجاربكم في مصر حيث نحن في العراق مشكلة السكن تعتبر واحدة من المشاكل العويصة


----------



## الترنادو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين اخوتي في الله على ماتبدلون من جهود لمساعدت بعضكم البعض واتمنى لكم كل التوفيــق


----------



## khawla.k.k (8 أكتوبر 2007)

كيف نستطيع ان نقنع الناس ان يتركو التقنيات الحديثة والبناء المسلح والاتجاه نحو البناءالاقتصادي اعتقد الحل عند الدولة فهي القادرة على بناء وحدات سكنية تستخدم فيه القبة في التسقيف لتقليل التكاليف وتوزع على الموظفين وذوي الدخل المحدود


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (8 أكتوبر 2007)

لا نحاول أن نقنع الناس أن يتخلو عن التقنية الحديثة لأنها سنة التطور، مادامت لا تسبب أي أضرار بالبيئة، وليس بالضرورة أن تكون القبة أو القبو حل اقتصادي أو عنصر معماري ملازم للعمارة الاقتصادية أو رمز للعمارة الإسلامية المعاصرة..... الموضوع أكبر من ذلك وأعمق.


----------



## khawla.k.k (9 أكتوبر 2007)

هذه واحدة من الوسائل وهناك اساليب كثيرة المهم ان نتوصل لحلول لمشكلة السكن عندنا عندنا في العراق مشكلة السكن مشكلة كبيرة ففي البيت الواحد مساحته 150متر مربع يسكن 4-5عوائل فيجب ان نفكر جديا في حلول اكثر اقتصادية


----------



## بكلي صالح (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بعد السلام و التحية لكل الأعضاء و التهنئة بالعيد السعيد لكل الأمة الإسلامية.
أجد أن أشغال هدا المنتدى يراوح مكانه، و لأن أمال عظيمة معقودة عليه لرفع الغبن فإنني أقترح على الأخ جمال إقتراح رؤية بعيدة للمشروع بكل مراحله ، حتى يمكن للجميع تحديد المطلوب منها
وفقنا الله لكل خير


----------



## scarface6us (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## شيرين احمد محمود (4 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا مهندس حسام على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (4 نوفمبر 2007)

وجهات نظر أخرى، على هذه الروابط

افكار ومعالجات لدعم بناء المساكن الاقتصادية
د. عبد السلام فرمان
دكتوراه تخطيط مدن ”تخطيط إسكان“

http://www.alsabaah.com/paper.php?source=akbar&mlf=copy&sid=20985

المسكن الاقتصادي في ضوء الدراسات القيمية 
وجهة نظر:المهندس صالح بن ظاهر العشيش

http://www.alriyadh.com/*******s/11-03-2004/Economy/Energy_1028.php


----------



## معمار سنان (4 نوفمبر 2007)

الان انا عندي مشروع تصميم حي سكني لذوي الدخل المنخفض الفقراء ولعل هذه المعلومات تفيدني في التصميم
أيضا من العوامل المهمه ايجاد طرق انشائيه بتكلفة قليلة جدا و تخطيط و تصميم الشوارع لكي يكون له أطوال شوارع قصيره


----------



## معمار سنان (4 نوفمبر 2007)

عند الان مشروع تصميم اسكان للفقراء


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (5 نوفمبر 2007)

معمار سنان

مشروعك جميل وحيوي ومطلوب. ولكن يرجى الحذر من تصنيف هذا المشروع على أساس أنه إسكان للفقراء أو إسكان شعبي أو إسكان دوي الدخل المحدود.... جميع هذه التصنيفات ستحكم على المشروع بالفشل، كما حكمت على هذا النوع من المشاريع في الواقع.

حاول أن تجعل الهدف من المشروع هو توفير المسكن الملائم بيئيا واجتماعيا واقتصاديا.... وسيندرج تحت الجانب الاجتماعي الاعتبارالثقافي، أي الهوية المعمارية للمشروع، من خلال دراسة أمثلة ونماذج للعمارة التقليدية في المنطقة المحيطة بالمشروع أو المدينة التي تريد تطبيق حالتك الدراسية في إطارها.

حاول أن تراجع بعض الأفكار المطروحة في هذه المواضيع

http://omranet.com/vb/showthread.php?t=286

http://omranet.com/vb/showthread.php?t=287

http://omranet.com/vb/showthread.php?t=288

http://omranet.com/vb/showthread.php?t=250

وإذا كانت لديك أي استفسارات بخصوص مشروعك، سأكون ممتنا جدا بتقديم أي مساعدة تحتاجها، وأرجوا أن يكون التواصل في هذا الموضوع من خلال طرح الأفكار، أي اطرح وجهة نظرك في الخطة التي سيسير عليها مشروعك، ويتم مناقشة ما تطرحه من أفكار بهذا الخصوص. وكلما واجهتك مشكلة في نقطة غير مفهومة أو معلومة غير متوفرة، فسأكون حاضرا.


ملاحظة مهمة/ على قدر همتك وعلى قدر الجهد الذي تبذله سيكون التفاعل معك.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (5 نوفمبر 2007)

وهذا عرض متميز لإشكاليات الإسكان في المملكة العربية السعودية، يستحق أن نقف عنده.
قدمه master-z على هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10708


----------



## allehaibi (8 نوفمبر 2007)

تحية طيبة لجميع الاخوان والاخوات
السكن الاقتصادي يعني بالمفهوم العام تقليل التكلفة
فلو نظرنا الى المساكن التي تبنى وما هي اسباب زيادة التكلفة لوجدنا انها تنحصر في العناصر
الرئيسية التالية :
* ارتفاع اسعار الاراضي
* ارتفاع اسعار مواد البناء
* ارتفاع اسعار العمالة الفنية
* ارتفاع مستوى المواصفات

فلكي يتم التغلب على هذه المعوقات في الوصول الى سكن اقتصادي لابد من تكاثف الجهود من قبل الدولة متمثلة في الجهات المسئولة عن التشريعات التي تختص بالبناء وكذلك تقسيم الاراضي..

فاسعار الاراضي في ازدياد ويحكمها العرض والطلب .. ولكن يمكن التاثير عليها بان تكون هناك تشريعات تفرض على اصحاب الاراضي المطلوب تقسيمها الى قطع سكنية بان تكون هناك نسبة ولتكن مثلا 25 % من القطع السكنية صغيرة المساحة بحيث لا تتعدى 300 متر مربع .. لكي يتمكن بعض المواطنين من شراء ارض في تلك المخططات ..
والعامل المؤثر الثاني قيام الجهات المسئولة بتخطيط اراضي جديد كمدن صغيرة مجاورة للمدن الكبيرة وتوزيعها على المواطنين الذين يحتاجون الى سكن بعد توفير جميع الخدمات المطلوبة مثل ما يقوم به العقاريون ...

اما في فيما يخص مواد البناء فاسعارها عالمية ولا يمكن التحكم بها ..
لذا يجب علينا البحث عن الحلول التي يمكننا بناء ما نريد وباقل التكاليف وباستخدام مواد البناء المتوفرة في الاسواق .. من تجربة خاصة :
قمت ببناء فلة باستخدام طريقة بسيطة جدا كانت النتيجة توفير اكثر من 50 % من تكلفة البناء
وذلك بالاعتماد على الحديد بدلا من الخرسانة المسلحة في الاعمدة والاسقف ...
لذا يجب علينا ان نفكر بطرق اقتصادية توفر لنا بعض التكاليف في انشاء المساكن ..

ويمكن ان يكون هناك دور كبير جدا لمصانع الخرسانة الجاهزة بتوفير وحدات خرسانية مناسبة يتم استخدامها في انشاء المساكن وتكون سهلة التركيب ( هذا الموضوع يحتاج الى تفصيل)

اما في ما يخص المواصفات 
ان المبالغة في المواصفات للمواد تنعكس على تكلفة البناء .. لذا يجب علينا اختيار المواصفات والمواد المناسبة والتي تحقق معادلة ان تكون جميلة وقليلة التكلفة ..

وسلامتكم


----------



## عروس البحر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع فعلا مهم واتمني اني اقدر اساهم فيه


----------



## بكلي صالح (11 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام و التحية للإخوة الأفاضل الساعيين لإنجاح أعمال هذا المنتدى

بإختصار أود أن أعرض عليكم تجربة متميزة للإسكان الاقتصادي، ممثلة بقصر تافلالت الجديد بمنطقة ميزاب 'المعروفة عالميا بثراتها المعماري'


----------



## eng_afify (12 نوفمبر 2007)

علي ما يبدو ان مفهوم الاسكان القتصادي الحالي يختلف كثيرا عن ما كان ينادي يه شيخ المعمارين العرب حسن فتحي حيث ان م/ حسن فتحي كان ينظر الي التكلفة العالية في نوعية البناء و اقتراح تخفيضها علي حساب مساحة الارض باستخدام الاسلوب الريفي في البناء بينما في هذا العصر و بعد التضخم الرهيب في عدد السكان يبدو هذا الاسلوب زيادة في التكاليف فالافضل الان استغلال كل متر من الارض و ذلك باستخدم الاساليب الحيثة في البناء و الامتداد بشكل رئسيا 

" دوام الحال من المحال "


----------



## amro abu arra (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا......................... بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس ع (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الموضوع جدا حلو وهااااااااااااام 
مشكورين جميعا على المجهود:77: :75: :20:


----------



## القارئة الوفية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم شكر ا أستذتس الكران انا طالبة وعندي مذكرات تخرجب حول السياسة السكانية ارجو منك مساعدتي لان هناك بعض اروبط لاتعمل وشكرا


----------



## محمد حمادى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ / محمد نود انتعاون فى المنتدى التعاون جدى لكى نصل المساكن ارخص وايسر واجمل من خلال الافكار الروسومات


----------



## احمد عيسوى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاسكان الاقتصادي يعني اسكان خاص بفئة معينة محدودة الدخل له ابعاد معينة قد يكون له امتداد مستقبلي يتم عن طريق المالك بحيث يلائم مختلف الظروف علي سبيل المثال شقة دور واحد وفيما بعد المالك يكمل الدور الثاني وقديكون شقة غرفة وصالة وحمام ومطبخ وفيما بعد يدخل جزء من الفراغ المحيط غرفة اخري وهنا ك سياسات مختلفة للاسكان الاقتصادي قد تكون من الحكومات او اشراك المنتفع مع الحكومة او المستثمرين والحكومة ولكم جزيل الشكر مهند س احمد عيسوى السلام عليكم


----------



## هشام آل كمال (31 ديسمبر 2007)

تحبة حب ووفاء لجميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع وهوالمسكن الإقتصادي الواقع والطموحات
وكل عام وأنتم بخير 
يطيب لي أن أشارك في هذا الموضوع وذلك لإهتمامي بالموضوع أولا وهو جزء من المسؤولية علينا كمعماريين والذي يعتبر من وجهة نظري من الأولويات الواجب تقديم الحلول وتذليل العقبات في سبيل الوصول إليه ، سيما أننا نعيش في واقع تطل علينا فيه الإحصائيات العامة للمساكن و للسكان بنذير مخيف ، وحيث أن لي إهتمام بالموضوع وكذلك قدمت فيه ورقة بحث في مؤتمر الهندسة القيمية الثاني فسوف أوافيكم بإذن الله بذلك في القريب العاجل ولكم تحياتي 
Eng.Hesham Al-Kamal


----------



## إكليل الورد (20 يناير 2008)

thaaaanx 7osam for this nice topic


----------



## احمد المصراتى (20 يناير 2008)

احمد عيسوى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاسكان الاقتصادي يعني اسكان خاص بفئة معينة محدودة الدخل له ابعاد معينة قد يكون له امتداد مستقبلي يتم عن طريق المالك بحيث يلائم مختلف الظروف علي سبيل المثال شقة دور واحد وفيما بعد المالك يكمل الدور الثاني وقديكون شقة غرفة وصالة وحمام ومطبخ وفيما بعد يدخل جزء من الفراغ المحيط غرفة اخري وهنا ك سياسات مختلفة للاسكان الاقتصادي قد تكون من الحكومات او اشراك المنتفع مع الحكومة او المستثمرين والحكومة ولكم جزيل الشكر مهند س احمد عيسوى السلام عليكم



مرحبا
كلام فيه جزء من الحقيقه...ولكن التفاصيل غير واضحه
ياريت بعض التفاصيل لتوضيح الصوره.
دمتم بخير:87:


----------



## sasy0o0o (21 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
اتابع فى صمت


----------



## سونةسفل (16 فبراير 2008)

اخ حسام ارجو تزويدي باي ملفات او مواقع او اي شىء يخص بناء واطيء التكلفة واكون شاكرة


----------



## عادل علي حسن (17 فبراير 2008)

الاخ المهندس حسام انا من ضمن الباحثين حول الاسكان الاقتصادي وخاصة في اليمن وهناك باحثين كثيرون حول المسكن الاقتصادي مثلا د/ صالح الهذلول


----------



## حسام عبدالله (17 فبراير 2008)

الاخ/ عادل علي حسن
ارحب بك في هذا الموقع واتمنى ان تنقل لنا تجربة الاسكان الاقتصادي في اليمن من حيث طرق التخطيط والتصميم والمواد المستخدمة وتكنولوجيا البناء وساكون شاكر لك كثيرا وذلك لتبادل المنفعة والمعرفة.
الاخت/ سونةسفل
ساقوم انشاء الله بتزويدك بمجموعة ابحاث وعناوين مراجع في القريب العاجل
مع احترامي لكم جميعا


----------



## بكلي صالح (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أعتدر عن الإنقطاع عنكم
لاحظت أمرا مهما من خلال تفحص لمداخلات الأخوة المشاركين في المنتدى أن لديهم نوايا رائعة و تعلق كبير بالموضوع* لكن* لم ننجز الشيء الكثير بالمقارنة بالزمن المستهلك و كأننا ننتظر أن ينزل المشروع من السماء كما سينزل سيدنا عيسى؟
أسمحوني على صراحتي ولكنها الحقيقة
و لتجاوز هده الوضعية أقترح عليكم :
أن ننلزم أنفسنا أن كل مداخلة تكون مرفقة بمساهمة داتية -كتابات\رسومات...وهكدا يثرى المنتدى و يتأكد الإلتزام و نتخلص من الإتكالية
أعلم أن هدا الإقتراح لو نتبناه قد يقصى البعض من المنتدى و قد يقلص أعضاءه ولكن البركة في القليل
و شكرا


----------



## سونةسفل (23 فبراير 2008)

اخ حسام مشكور على جهدك الرائع . مشروع تخرجي يخص بناء واطيء الكلفة فارجو منك المزيد وشكرا


----------



## sasy0o0o (23 فبراير 2008)

اخ بكلى صالح
عذرا للمدالخلة 
ولكن ساتحدث قيلا عن شىء هام 
مازلت طالبة جامعية فرقة ثانية قسم الهندسة المعمارية
لم ارتقى لهذا الحد لاثرى ولم تصل معلوماتى لهذة الدرجة من الوفرة 
مازلت فى مرحلة النهل وليس العطاء 
عذرا مرة اخرى


----------



## فضيلة الدنيا (28 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعااجواني المهندسين


----------



## سونةسفل (28 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخ حسام اتمنى ان تفيدنا بلمزيد فيما يخص هذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## عدنان النجار (2 مارس 2008)

موضوع غايه في الروعة شكرا لكل من ساهم فيه ولو بكلمة شكر


----------



## الياس مبشر (14 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم الاخ حسام نشكرك جزيل الشكر لطرحك البناء هذا وياليت معماريينا لهم نفس الاهتمام بالطبقات المحتاجه فعلا وألا يكون جل إهتمامنا بالطبقات الغنية وكأن ما درسناه هو حكر وخاص بمن لديه المال.
ولنعلم انه لاخير فينا ولا فى علمنا ان لم نسخره لاهلنا الضعفاء من هم فى امس الحوجة الينا ولتكن هذه دعوة جادة للبحث فى هذا المجال ومن جانبى إن شاء الله سؤافيكم ببحوث ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم وتكون زادا لمن اراد الاستزادة.
اخى حسام حاولت ان افتح الملفات المرفقة ولكن استعصت على. فارجو تحميله مرة اخرى لنستفيد منها كلنا


----------



## الياس مبشر (28 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم أخى حسام
لتشوقى لقراءة الملفات الثلاث المرفقة ارجو مرة اخرى منك اعادة تحميلها او ارسلها على احد العناوين التالية:
elimubasher*************
elimubasher***********
elimubasher***********
او اى ملفات غخرى ترى انها مناسبة:11:


----------



## delpiero (29 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم الاخ حسام نشكرك جزيل الشكر لطرحك البناء هذا


----------



## ايهاب نصر (29 مارس 2008)

شكرا وبقالى فتره كل ما عايز انزل حاجه لا يسمح السيرفر لماذا


----------



## الياس مبشر (31 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم الاخوه المشرفين
وصلنى ال***** مع شكرى الجزيل ولكن الرابط اوصلنى الى هذه الصفحة.
فارجو شاكرا مسبقا ارسال اصول الملفات المرفقة بالذات الثلاث الاولى لاهميتها لانه تعذر على فتح الرابط ولديكم بريدى الالكترونى وان جددتكم تفعيل الرابط تعم الفائدة اكثر للجميع ولكم منى جزيل شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## حسام عبدالله (1 أبريل 2008)

اخي الياس
لا يوجد اى مشكلة في فتح الملفات 
ارجو منك المحاولة مرة اخرى
اشكر الجميع على مداخلاتهم


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (9 أبريل 2008)

مشكور أخي علي وقتك


----------



## ابوميسم (27 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## م مي (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم .. ان الاسكان الاقتصادي ياأخي يكاد يكون معدوما"في ظل ارتفاع الاسعار الخيالي للمواد الانشائية وارتفاع اجور اليد العاملة ...حتى مايسمى اقتصادي يكلف الملايين .. وقد طلبت مساعدة من الاخوة المعماريين لخرائط منازل تجمع بين الاقتصاد والجمال البسيط قبل ان اطلع على هذا الموضوع لوقوفي حائرة امام كلمة(( اقتصادي)) في البناء..واتمنى ان يشارك اخوتنا وان يطلعونا على مانجهله في اقتصاد البناء مشكورين


----------



## صلاح محمد الحسن (18 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم الاخوة المهندسون انا في امس الحاجة لمواضيع عن three dee panels وكذلك concrete blocks


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (26 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## الأمواج الرقمية (28 يوليو 2008)

موضوع مهم في الحقيقه ، أشكرك عزيزي لطرحك هذا المووضوع


----------



## سجادالعراقي (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور عالموضوع الرائع والمفيد


----------



## حسن علوش (13 سبتمبر 2008)

أن شاء الله سوف أقوم بالبحث في ذلك الموضوع 
والله المستعان


----------



## سجادالعراقي (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور عالموضوع المفيد ورمضان كريم


----------



## ايليا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## هميكونى تسعة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع مهم فعلا ولا يجب ان يمر هكذا بل يجب المناقشة من اصحاب الخبرة و الباع الطويل فى مجال العمارة من خلال هذا الملتقى الكبير .
ومن وجهة نظرى ان الاسكان الاقتصادى اليوم اصبح معدوم ولا مبالغة و مع التدهور الاقتصادى الذى يعيشه العالم اليوم فلابد ان نوجه افكارنا و طموحاتنا الى الاسكان الاقتصادى الذى لا يحتاج الى التكلفة العالية وفى نفس الوقت يتوفر فيه شروط الامن و الامان وهذا لن يتحقق الا بالمناقشة و الاطلاع للوصول الى الحل الامثل.
وكان الله فى العون.
 "لكل مجتهد نصيب"


----------



## اميره طارق (10 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع شيق ويستاهل التفكير فية بجدية وياريت نرجع للتصميم القديم المصري احسن


----------



## نـ مهندسة ـص (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع مهم فعلا 

وسيفيدني كثيرا في دراستي

الف شكر


----------



## المصمم على طول (12 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## جار الجار (14 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني الإعزاء ، أخي حسام شكراً على تطرقك لهذا الموضوع والذي أرى مدى أهمية خاصتا فى المشاريع التى تتولى الدولة تنفيذها، ومدى أمكانية خلق فرص لدراسة المشروع من النواحي الفنية والإقتصادي لتفادي العيوب من اسباب انخفاض أسعار المتر المربع، وارتفاع أسعار مواد البناءعالمياً مما يسبب سلبياً على المشاريع، وأنني سأبدل جهدي بأن أقدم لكم دراسة وفكرة عن الإسكان بليبيا خلال هذا اليوم، عسى أن تكون بادرة مشجعة للعديد من المشتركين لتقديم أوراق عمل تخص هذا الموضوع الهام والدي بادرنا به أخينا حسام عبدالله بارك الله أعماله وأحسن خطاه.

شكرا لكم وأعدروني إن تتقلت عليكم.


----------



## عاشقة العيون (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الكلام الكثير بيمرض بجد عشان هيك ما بتلاقى حدا يرد


----------



## جار الجار (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشروع الإسكان الاقتصادى المطور 
( مشروع مبارك القومى لاسكان الشباب)


يهدف المشروع الى توفير وحدات سكنية لمحدودى الدخل من الشباب و تساعدهم على بناء مسكن ملائم لهم فى بدايه حياتهم.. 
و قد تم اختيار عده نماذج معماريه بتشطيبات متميزة ترتقى بالذوق العام و تتلائم مع روح العصر و تحقق الاستخدام الامثل فى الارض ..و تتراوح مساحه هذه الوحدات من 50 : 57 م2( مكونه من 2 غرفه و صاله و مطبخ و حمام) و ذلك لتوفير اكبر عدد ممكن من الوحدات السكنية المدعمة للشباب . 

ويمكن للمواطن المستحق لوحدة بالمشروع استبدال الوحدة مستقبلاً بمساحة أكبر بشرط تسليم وحدته على ان يتم تحويل مدفوعاته فى الوحدة الاولى للوحدة الجديدة 

نأمل التعليق وتقديم وجهات النظر على مثل هدة المشاريع الإسكانية الإقتصادية.


----------



## منيرفخرىنظيرجاد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخى مجهود رائع
منير


----------



## سمية شعبان العاني (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اين استطيع ان اجد موضوع حول كيفية استغلال المخزون الحراري للارض عوضا عن الطاقة 
sheshouani***********


----------



## أسد الغابة (10 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك يااخ حسام على هذا الموضوع الهام جدا ، خصوصا والعالم مقبل على اختناق اقتصادي ، ونحتاج الى الاقتصاد في بناء السكن الذي هو من اهم الضروريات الحياتية للانسان


----------



## محمد حمادى (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*الاسكان الاقصادى*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ان البناء بطريقة الاقصادية يجب ان تبدا فى اعادة المواد البناء القديمة التى كانت مجودة منذ القدم مثل الجير و الرمل و الاحجار لان الاسمنت الان بتكلفة عالية مقارنة بسنين السابقة وذالبناء بمواد المذكورة صحى واقصادى


----------



## mohsen khlek (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكو ر على المجهو د الر ا ئع يا استا ذ حسا م


----------



## ايمن عاصم (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. 
هكذا نبدأ .. ثم نتوقف ...
أولاً أشكر الجميع على النوايا الحسنة .. و على السعي وراء هذا الموضوع الهام .. ولكن لمذا توقف الحديث عن هذا الموضوع ..
أولاً : ربما تكون هذه هي المشاركة الأولى لي في هذا الموضوع .. وربما في المنتدى بصفة عامة ..
أود أن نعيد فتح باب الحوار من منطلق معلومة قرأتها في أحد الأبحاث ..
مفادها .. أن سكان محدودي الدخل ( التي تمثل الفئة المستهدفة لمشروعات الاسكان الاقتصادي ) تفضل الاسكان العشوائي عن الاسكان الاقتصادي أو الحكومي المقنن .. مما يعني أن هناك خلل في هذه النماذج التي تم تصميميها وتنفيذها لتلك الفئات .. 
المسكن الاقتصادي كما اتفقنا .. فهو ليس المسكن قليل الثمن ولكنه المسكن الذي يحقق الهدف منه بأقل تكلفة ممكنة .. مما يعني انه يرتبط بشكل اساسي بالمستخدم وجوانبه الاجتماعية واحتياجاته النفسية والمادية ..
وكثيراً ما نغفل تلك الجوانب .. المهم أخلص من هذا أنه لا يمكن تعميم المسكن الاقتصادي- كما نطلق عليه - لجميع الفئات الفقيرة ولكن لكل فئة طبيعتها واحتياجاتها المختلفة ..
وللحديث بقية
م/ أيمن عاصم 
مدرس مساعد - قسم الهنسة المعمارية - كلية الهندسة - جامعة عين شمس


----------



## كيتى كات (18 فبراير 2009)

انا عندى داتا كتير عن الموضوع دة بس لسة محتاجة تترتب عموما هحاول اجيبهالكم علشان اشارك


----------



## سالي وسام (3 مارس 2009)

مشكورين على الملفات انا كنت محتاجة لهم جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كريم كاظم حمادي (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا ياخ حسام على هذا الموضوع نتمنى المزيد


----------



## معمارية معاصرة (8 مارس 2009)

موضوع بجد رائع
ان شاء الله انا هنزل ملف فيه اساليب تقييم مشاريع الاسكان القائمة


----------



## شعيشع2020 (24 مارس 2009)

انا سمعت ان في اسكان اقتصادى مساحة الوحدة 50 م2


----------



## حسام عبدالله (28 مارس 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء لنبدا مرحلة جديدة في موضوع الاسكان قليل التكاليف 
ولننطلق من تقييم مشاريع الاسكان الاقتصادي التي تم بناءها في بلداننا في الفترة السابقة لنخرج بتقييم ايجابيات وسلبيات كل مشروع والتي من الممكن الاستفادة منها في تصميم المشاريع الجديدة 
طبعا التقييم سيتم بمعايير معمارية بمعنى سنناقش الموضوع من زاوية التخطيط والتصميم للمشروع فقط
وساقوم بتحميل المشروع الاول ان شاء الله


----------



## حسام عبدالله (29 مارس 2009)

Ain-Jalout Housing Project
Ain-Jalout Housing Project was constructed by the PHC in 1993 in Nusirate. The project consists of ten escalator buildings, where each building contains nine floors. The figure below illustrates the project layout​ 
مشاهدة المرفق ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط¹ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ†طµظٹط±ط§طھ.rar​ 

The housing estate pattern at the project is Nodal estate pattern. This pattern was used with detached housing buildings. ​ 

Total land area 22436.4m2​

Number of apartment 320 unit​


This project has a net density of 21 dwelling units/donum which equals to 126 person/donum

Each building floor contains four apartments and the net area of the apartment is 116 m2.
Each apartment contains three bed rooms, kitchen, bathroom, guest room, and living room. Bed room's areas are 10.5, 12.9 and 16.4 m2 and the areas of the kitchen, the living, and the guest rooms are 11.9, 8.2, and 13.65 m2, respectively​​




 ​


----------



## osama morsy (30 مارس 2009)

بأذن الله سأقوم بادراج معلومات عن الموضوع


----------



## عناق~الورود (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..​ 
هاي أول مشاركة الي وان شالله ما تكون الأخيرة عن موضوع السكن الأقتصادي .. وهاي المرة حيكون الموضوع عن السكن الاقتصادي في قطاع غزة .. وخصوصا في ظل الحصار الذي يعاني منه الشعب الفلسطيني .. ونقص كبير في مواد البناء .. 
هذا الموضوع للدكتور أسامة العيسوس وزير الاتصلات الفلسطينية واستاذ في قسم الهندسة المعمارية في الجامعة الأسلامية ..
ان شالله يستفيد منه الجميع .. وبيحتوي على عدد من المشاريع الاقتصادية المنفذة في القطاع ..​ 
دمتم بكل حب ..​


----------



## حسام عبدالله (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك عناق الورود على ما ارفقتة من معلومات 
اتمنى تواصلك معنا في الموضوع


----------



## عناق~الورود (8 أبريل 2009)

ان شالله بشمهندس..
.....................


----------



## حسام عبدالله (9 أبريل 2009)

لقد طرحت موضوع تقييم للمشاريع القائمة والتي وجهت لذوي الدخل المحدود والمتدني وحتى الان لم يتم التطرق الى الموضوع من قبل الاعضاء لذلك اقترح بان يتم الاتفاق على وضع معايير لتقييم هكذا مشاريع


----------



## arc.hoda (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ..من بحثى فيما قبل فى موضوع الاسكان الاقتصادى لم تعد له صورة واضحة مثلا فى تجربه اتعملت فى الرياض و لكن تحت اسم الاسكان الفقير او مساكن الفقراء و كان المقصود بيها اصحاب الدخل المنخفض او المساكن غير عاليه التجهيز و لكن الاسم لاقى النفور من الناس طبعا لانهم اعتبروه بمثابه وصمه او صفة ستطلق عليهم فيما بعد اما عن رايى لصورة الاسكان الاقتصادى عندنا فى مصر فدلوقتى الكلمه ممكن نستبدلها بالعشوائيه لان معظم الاحياء اللى كانت بتمثل مناطق الاسكان الاقتصادى اللى المفروض ان المبانى فيها اشكالها منتظمه و الوحدات مقياسها ثابت دلوقتى صورتها اتغيرت تماما و اصبح كل ساكن او مستخدم حر فى الاساءة لشكل المبنى لدرجة انه فى بعض المناطق ممكن نجد ان السكان بيبرزوا ببلكونات مثلا او بيتعدوا على حيزات مش من حقهم و بتخرج عن الخطوط التنظيميه للشوارع،دة غير طبعا الاستغلال الخاطئ للحيزات المفتوحة فى هذه المناطق و تحويلها لورش حرفيه او خدميه لا تتناسب مع طبيعة المنطقة كمنطقة سكنيه.


----------



## arc.hoda (10 أبريل 2009)

ربما حصل بعض الجدل والنقاش بين المهندسين والمعماريين والمطورين أنفسهم حول كلمة "اقتصادي"، فهل تعني بالضرورة المسكن "المتواضع" أو قليل التكلفة! أو ذي الجودة المتدنية وبعيد عن الزخرفة والفخامة أم ماذا؟ ومن من هؤلاء يمكن أن يقنع الساكن أو المستخدم للسكن بأن المسكن الاقتصادي ما هو إلا عبارة عن سكن ميسر وسهل وبسيط ويتمتع بجميع المواصفات العالمية والتقنيات الحديثة في صناعة الإسكان أو البناء، ولكن تم استخدام بعض الأساليب للحد من التكاليف الباهظة وغير الضرورية لإنشاء هذه الوحدات. ودعونا نُعرّف أولاً المسكن الاقتصادي وكما جاء في محاضرة للمعماري عبدالله الثروة ): "هو المسكن الآمن والمريح والذي يلبي جميع الاحتياجات ثم الرغبات الحالية والمستقبلية لساكنيه ويتم امتلاكه بأقل تكلفة وبأفضل جودة ويمكن استخدامه بأفضل تكلفة". وحيث أن محور النقاش والجدل يحوم حول كلمة "جميع الاحتياجات والرغبات الحالية والمستقبلية"، فالأمر فعلاً يحتاج إلى استراتيجية واضحة للإقناع، وقد يتنافى هذا مع التخطيط الاستراتيجي بعيد المدى لأسرة تتكون في الوقت الحاضر من 3 أفراد (زوج وزوجة وطفل) يهدف صاحبها أو صاحبتها مستقبلاً لإنجاب طفلين آخرين ومن ثم تزويج أحدهم في نفس السكن. وإن كانت الزوجة تعمل فهل هناك مجال لإسكان السائق والخادمة في ملحق بالسكن نفسه. ومن هنا كان يجب التركيز على المفاهيم الاقتصادية للبناء والتشييد بداً بالمراحل الأولى وهي دراسة الجدوى "الاقتصادية" لمشروع السكن وسواء كان صاحب المشروع هو فاعل خير أو متبرع أو هو نفسه الذي سيبني ويسكن عن طريق مدخراته أو إلى الاقتراض. ومن ثم مروراً بتجزئة عناصر ومراحل المشروع وتبيان تكلفته والتي أظهرته بعض الدراسات كالتالي: الارض = 40 % تنفيذ المشروع = 50 % التصميم والاعمال الهندسية = 8 % خدمات = 2 % وعادة ما يصطدم المفهوم الاقتصادي لبناء المساكن والوحدات السكنية بالتقنيات الحديثة المستخدمة كالهندسة القيمية "Value Engineering" وتخفيض التكاليف "Cost Cutting / Reduction"، فالمفهوم الأول، يركز على الوظائف Functions التي تلبي حاجات المستخدم بينما الأخرى تركز على العناصر Elements ومن هنا تظهر الخلافات والجدل في كيفية تلبية حاجات ورغبات المستفيد كما جاء في التعريف السابق للمسكن الاقتصادي. المسكن الاقتصادي في ضوء الدراسات القيمية كثر الحديث وتشعب النقاش حول ما هو المسكن الاقتصادي فتضاربت الأفكار والآراء حول كيفية تحقيق ذاك المسكن لأسباب وجيهة ومعروفة، فشرق البعض وغرب البعض الآخر وتبارت المؤسسات العقارية كل يدعي أن لديه مفتاح الحل للمسكن الاقتصادي، لكن كل ما دار حول هذا الموضوع لم يتعد ما هو أعمق من السطح، وكل نظر إلى الموضوع من زاوية اهتمامه ومنفعته ولم ينظر إليه من الزاوية المهنية والهندسية المحايدة. لنبدأ في تعريف المسكن على ضوء الدراسات القيمية، وذلك بتعريف وظيفة المسكن فنقول ان وظيفة المسكن الأساسية هي الإيواء بمستوى مناسب من الجودة، أما الوظائف الثانوية فقد تختلف من شخص إلى آخر، ومن مكان إلى آخر ومن زمن إلى زمن وهي تلبي نشاطات معينة تعتمد على عدد الساكنين والمستوى العلمي والثقافي والدخل، والمركز الوظيفي والاجتماعي مع أهمية النظر إلى تأثير البعد الاقتصادي والاستقرار السياسي واستتباب الأمن 
 منقول(http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=21629)


----------



## حسام عبدالله (10 أبريل 2009)

معمارية هدى شكرا على الاضافة الرائعة
اتمنى ان نستمر بالتفكير في معايير تقييم المشاريع الاسكانية
معمارية معاصرة انا بانتظار ما ستثرين بة الموقع من معايير
ارجو من الجميع التواصل والتفكير بالمعايير


----------



## ARCH. NOOR (11 أبريل 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااااا*

:20: شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم جدا ...
فعلا نحن بحاجة لمثل هذه المواضيع ذات القيمة الفعااااااااااالة جدا ...
واليكم هذا الموضوع ( منقوووووول ) ...
ارجو ان يكون مفيييييد...


----------



## حسام عبدالله (15 أبريل 2009)

معمارية نور
ما قمتي بارفاقة موجود اصلا في الموضوع هذا وهذا البحث وهذا البحث تم انجازة بالتعاون بيني وبين د. محمد زيارة
اتمنى الاستمرار في المشاركات


----------



## hmb2007 (16 أبريل 2009)

هل الاسكان الاقتصادي يشمل البناء بالمونولايت ؟؟؟ 
لانة يوفر 40% من الخرسانة ( الهيكل فقط ) والتشطيبات حسب المطلوب ويوفر وقت البناء بشكل كبير جدا لانة يمكن ان تنهي الهيكل الخرساني في أقل من أسبوع (لمساحة 150 متر2)


----------



## حسام عبدالله (18 أبريل 2009)

اخي hmb2007 
ما اعلمة عن المونولايت بانها مونة اسمنتية تستخدم للتشطيبات بدل من القصارة حيث انها مادة ملونة وبملمس حسب الطلب ولا اعلم ما علاقتها بالهيكل الخرساني 
برجاء توضيح ما تقصدة حتى يستفيد الجميع
وشكرا لك على مشاركتك معنا ونتمنى التواصل


----------



## حسام عبدالله (20 أبريل 2009)

حتى الان ننتظر وضع معايير لعملية التقييم للمشروع المطروح


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (22 أبريل 2009)

أخي الكريم/ م. حسام عبد الله

بداية أحيي حضورك المتميز في هذا الموضوع وإصرارك على أن يستوفي البيت الاقتصادي حقه من البحث والدراسة، وأن لا يكون مجرد موضوع عابر يهدف إلى ملء فراغ في مساحة الملتقى.

بالنسبة لموضوع البيت الاقتصادي وتعريفه وتحديد مواصفاته وخصائصة وبالتالي الوصول إلى وضع معايير، لا يزال موضوعا شائكا تتضارب فيه الآراء بل وتتناقض إلى حد التطرف في الاتجاهات والآراء حوله.

والبيت الاقتصادي ظهر في مرحلة تنازلت فيه حكومات الدول عن مسؤولياتها تجاه مواطنيها على مختلف الأصعدة. خلفت من ضمن إرهاصاتها عجزا لدى المواطن عن استيفاء حقه في منزل كريم يحقق متطلباته المادية والمعنوية. ثم بعد ذلك أرادت هذه الحكومات أن تتجمل على مواطنيها بفكرة إيجاد مسكن اقتصادي لحل أزمة خلقتها هي، وتريد في الوقت نفسه حلها على طريقتها وحسب مزاجها العكر.

ولهذا فإن فكرة وضع معايير للبيت الاقتصادي هو ترسيخ لهذا النمط من السلوك الخاطئ الذي تريد فرضه هذه الحكومات على واقع شعوبها. 

الأمر الذي حدا بالكثيرين إلى البحث عن بدائل مستقلة عن سياسة الحكومات في إيجاد نموذج للمسكن الملائم اجتماعيا وبيئيا واقتصاديا، دون الخوض في المسميات التي تندرج تحت إطار البيت الاقتصادي، قليل التكلفة.

فهناك من رأى البحث في مواد البناء وطرق الإنشاء، وقد تزعم هذا التوجه المعماري الراحل حسن فتحي... وقد تبنت هذا التوجه بعده عدة دول أروبية وأخذت زمام المبادرة بإعادة تصنيع مواد بناء من البيئة وعلى رأسها الطين والرمل والتراب. وقامت بعد ذلك بنشر تقنيات تصنيع مواد البناء من هذه الخامات داخل الدول الفقيرة والغنية على حد سواء.

وبالنسبة لي فقد توكلت على الله وسأبدأ أول تجربة إن شاء الله في البناء بالحجر الطبيعي بالاستعانة بأسطى بناء من تونس الشقيقة يعمل في ليبيا وبنظام الحوائط الحاملة بدلا عن الهيكل الخرساني... إضافة للعمل على نشر فكرة بيت العائلة، التي تحدثنا عنها باستفاضة في هذا الموضوع.

وخلاصة القول، أن وضع معايير محددة لما يسمى بالبيت الاقتصادي يخضع لاجتهادات كثيرة، وهي بدورها تخضع لظروف كل دولة وكل معماري يشتغل على هذا الموضوع.

لهذا أرى أن يتم في كل مرحلة إضافة خلاصة تجربة كل مهندس لنتدارسها جميعا ونستفيد منها ونطبق ما نراه مناسبا لبيئتنا المحلية في كل دولة.

هذا رابط مهم يتعلق باستخدام التراب في البناء، قد يفيدك/
http://www.casediterra.it/inde


----------



## حسام عبدالله (24 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز جمال
في البداية اشكر لك مشاركاتك القيمة والرائعة واود ابلاغك ان الرابط لا يعمل.
في دراسات تقييم الاسكان في مرحلة ما بعد الاشغال يتم وضع مؤشرات indecators مثل علاقة الجيران بعضهم ببعض مثل ايضا مدى رضا الساكن عن بيئتة السكنية مثل ايضا تعاون الجيران في خلق بيئة سكنية نظيفة ورائعة
مثل ايضا التغييرات الحاصلة في الوحدة السكنية على التصميم الاصلي وهذة المؤشرات يتم فحصها والتاكد من انها يمكن من خلالها اجاء عملية التقييم.
ما اود قولة هنا انه يمكننا وضع مجموعة من المؤشرات والمعايير التي يمكن فحصها مثل هل توزيع المباني في قطعة الارض كان مثالي او قريب من الاستغلال الامثل للارض
هل الكثافة السكنية في المشروع مقبولة
هل ارتفاع المباني في هذا المشروع يعطي افضل الحلول من ناحية الكثافة السكانية والتكلفة في ان معا
هذا ما اقصدة بوضع معايير ومؤشرات
وللحديث بقية


----------



## حسام عبدالله (3 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز جمال
انا متشوق للاطلاع على الموقع ولكن الرابط لا يعمل
اتمنى دراجة مرة اخرى


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (3 مايو 2009)

آسف جدا أخي العزيز، حسام عبدالله على هذا التأخر في المشاركة والتفاعل مع موضوع من المواضيع القليلة التي تستحق أن يتواصل معها المرء.

ولكن أرجو أن تلتمس لي العذر، فقد أحببت أن تكون مشاركتي القادمة من خلال مقترحات تصميمية لبيت العائلة" البيت الاقتصادي". وما يمنعني هذه الأيام عن المشاركة في الموضوع هو ضغوطات العمل فقط لا غير.

هذا رابط الموقع، في حالة لم يفتح معك انسخه وضعه في قائمة البحث
http://www.rehabimed.net/ar_ar/Paginas/index.aspx

وهذا موقع البناء بالتراب
http://www.casediterra.it/index_*******.htm
​


----------



## هشام آل كمال (3 مايو 2009)

تحياتي للمشاركين بهذا الموضوع والذي هو كما يقال السهل المتنع وتحية خاصة لمن أثار الموضوع الأخ حسام والمشاركين الأفاضل والحقيقة أن هذا الموضوع والذي هو المسكن الإقتصادي حري بالتركيز عليه وفي إعتقادي أنه من أوجب الواجبات على المعماري في أن يقدم عصارة جهده لمجتمعه بهذا الموضوع وخصوصا في ضل إرتفاع التكاليف للبناء والأزمة الإقتصادية التي أطالة السواد الأعظم ومن جهة أخرى أن أغلب شرائح المجتمع تعتبر من الطبقة الوسطى وأدنى من ذلك ، ولعل من نافلة القول أقول للأخوة الكرام المشاركين في هذا الموضوع أن هذا الموضوع كثيرا ما كان ولا يزال يؤرقني لعظم الأمانة الملقات على عاتقنا كمعماريين وكذلك واجب العلم الذي منحنا الله أياه وضرورة تقديمه للمجتمع وللأمة ، مع العلم أني قدمت ورقت عمل محكمة عن المسكن الإقتصادي في المؤتمر الثاني للهندسة القيمية وسوف أقوم بتحميله لكم إن شاء الله ،،،،،،،،،،، تحياتي


----------



## حسام عبدالله (5 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز جمال
موقع البناء بالتراب لم يفتح ايضا شكرا على مجهوداتك
اخي هشام
تحياتي لك واشكر مشاركتك في الموضوع 
وكلنا يعلم ارتباط الهندسة القيمية بالاسكان الاقتصادي لانها تعنى بشكل اساسي بقيمة الاشياء والوظيفة المطلوبة
وعمل ميزان لقيمة كل عنصر من العناصر
نحن ننتظر منك الورقة بفارغ الصبر


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (5 مايو 2009)

أخي العزيز حسام... أرجو الدخول إلى محرك البحث GOOGLE ثم وضع كلمة casediterra

 والضغط على كلمة ضربة حظ، وستجد نفسك في الموقع مباشرة​


----------



## حسام عبدالله (10 مايو 2009)

اخي جمال 
شكرا على المجهود وانا غلبتك كثييير 
الموقع باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## عبدالعزيز دليم (14 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك


----------



## khawla.k.k (16 مايو 2009)

شكراللجميع مشكلة السكن مشكلة عويصة جداوالله كريم


----------



## sayed mabrouk saad (16 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخوه الافاضل :
اخوكم _ سيد مبروك سعد - مهندس تخطيط عمراني 
في البداية اود ان اعبر عن شكري العميق لصاحب فكرة هذا الموقع و القائمين عليه ، وادعو الله عز و جل ان يسدد خطانا و يوفقنا لما فيه صالح البلاد و العباد .
اما بخصوص الاسكان الاقتصادي فيا ايها الاخوه الاعزاء ، هذا الموضوع مطروح دائما في اذهاننا ، بل في اعماقنا ، فمن منا لا يشغله شراء شقة او مسكن مناسب له و لاسرته الكريمه ، وقد شغل هذا الموضوع كثيرا من اهتمامات الحكومات المتتالية في جميع البلدان النامية .
ففي مصر مثلا ، منذ قيام ثورة 1923 م قامت الحكومة بطرح" مشروع اسكان ناصر " ولعلكم تذكرون هذا المسمى جيدا و توالت الجهود الحكومية انتهاءاً بالمشروع الاخير " ابني بيتك " .
و بغض النظر عن مدي نجاح هذة المشاريع او فشلها في تحقيق الاهداف المنشوده منها و ايضا عن مدي اتفاقنا معها او اختلافنا فانه مازال الوضع الاسكاني في مصر سئ للغاية ، بل من اسوأ ما يمكن ان نتخيله وهو شئ ملموس ولا يمكن انكاره وذلك من حيث الكم و الكيف .
علي العموم و حتي لا اطيل عليكم فاني اعدكم بالمزيد حول هذا الموضوع و طرح النقاط التالية للمناقشة :-
1- مفهوم الاسكان الاقتصادي - انماط الاسكان .
2- اساليب القياس الكمي و الكيفي 
3- التجارب المختلفة للدول النامية - تقييم كل تجربه 
4- الدروس المستفاده .
5- التجربه المصرية - شرح مستفيد مع النماذج .
شكرا لكم علي اهتمامكم 
م. سيد مبروك 
مايو 200
مسقط - سلطنه عمان


----------



## حسام عبدالله (16 مايو 2009)

نرحب كثيرا بمشاركتك اخي الكريم سيد مبروك سعد ونحن في انتظار ما وعدتنا بة من مواضيع شيقة 
مع احترامي وتقديري لك


----------



## sayed mabrouk saad (21 مايو 2009)

كنا قد اتفقنا علي تحليل مفهوم الاسكان الاقتصادي من اجل معرفة الواقع الحالي والطموحات المستقبلية :-
اولا الواقع الحالي والتحديات :
تعتبر مشكلة إسكان الفقراء ومحدودي الدخل في الدول النامية ومن بينها مصر، إحدى أهم وأصعب واعقد المشكلات التي تواجه حكومات تلك الدول، والمشكلة تتضح صورتها في مصر في توفير 3.7 مليون وحدة للأسر الفقيرة وذات الدخل المحدود وذلك حتى سنة 2017، ويتبادر لنا السؤال المهم التالي وهو كيفية توفير هذا العدد الهائل من الوحدات السكنية بما يتناسب وقدرة الأسر الفقيرة وكيفية إيجاد آليات مالية على أساس مفهوم استعاضة التكلفة، والصناديق الدوارة والمشاركة بين القطاعين العام و الخاص، وأيضاً مشاركة الدول المانحة (العربية والأجنبية) في إيجاد التمويل اللازم لهذه المشروعات. وتتعددت التعريفات التى تناولت قضية الفقر فمنها ما يعتمد على متوسط دخل الفرد، ومنها ما يعتمد على اساس الدخل والانفاق بالاضافة الى القدرة على توفير الحد الأدنى من الغذاء المتكامل، تشير المؤشرات والدراسات الى أن مستوى الفقر فى مصر يعتبر من المعدلات العالية.
فيشير تقرير الأمم المتحدة للتنمية البشرية لعام 2006، إلى أن نسبة السكان التى تعيش تحت خط الفقر القومى قتقدر بنحو 16.7%، وتقدر نسبة الفقر فى مصر على اساس الدخل أقل من 2000 جنية سنويا بنحو 3.1% من اجمالى السكان أى حوالى 2.23 مليون نسمة. وتتضاعف هذه النسبة على اساس أقل من 4000 جنية سنويا تصل الى 43.9% اى ما يقرب من 32 مليون نسمة. ولا تختلف محافظة أسيوط عن هذا الحال حيث أنها جزء من مصر وبالتالى يمكن تطبيق هذه المؤشرات بل على العكس تؤكد الدراسات على أن محافظة أسيوط تتصدر قائمة الفقر فى الصعيد، وهو ما يمثل عبئاً على قطاع الإسكان حيث يجب توفير عدد كبير من الوحدات السكنية لهذه الشريحة من المجتمع وبأسعار مناسبة.


----------



## حسام عبدالله (22 مايو 2009)

نرحب بمشاركتك اخي سيد مبروك ونتمنى تواصلك معنا واضافة ما هو جديد لاثراء الموضوع


----------



## إسماعيل المعاصري (30 مايو 2009)

الشكر والتقدير بل والاحترام الشديد لكل المشاركات
أود أن أبرز دور ثقافة المجتمع وكيف تتشكل والعوامل المؤثرة في تشكيلها والتي في نهاية الأمر تؤثر في قبول الأفكار التي نطرحها كمهندسين نعم شعوبنا أساسها التدين والإيمان والإسلام يكاد يكون فطرتها 
لذلك أي أفكار جديدة تساعد في حل مشاكلنا لابد لها من الإقتراب من هذه الخصوصية الثقافية 
طرح أفكار جديدة لابد له من مراعاة قيم ومبادئ إسلامية منغرسة في أعماق النفوس
إذن لابد من طرح بدائل هندسية متعددة وكثيرة كلها تدور في الإطار الإقتصادي ولكن في الوقت نفسه تتناسق وتتوافق مع خصوصية الثقافة الإسلامية 
قد نجد وبالفعل سنجد من يواجه هذه الطروحات بقتلها في مهدها 
لكن مع طرح المزيد من الأفكار والترويج لها والإستمرار وعدم اليأس ستنجح أحد الأفكاروسيبزغ فجر الأمل حتما في يوم من الأيام
-المزيد المزيد من أفكار العمارة الإقتصادية التي تتجه نحو البيئة المنسجمة مع ثقافتنا المتدينة 
-الاستمرار الاستمرار وعدم الملل أو اليأس 
(ولربك فاصبر.......) 
جزيل الشكر لكل المشاركين


----------



## محمدعلوان (11 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## m_man20 (12 يونيو 2009)

*الاسكان الاقتصادي*

الاسكان الاقتصادي الاسكان الميسر اسكان ذوي الدخل المحدود !!!!!!!!!! حددوا مواقفكم
كيف يمكن لذوي الدخل المحدود ان يمتلك قطعة ارض اولا بعد ارتفاع اسعار الاراضي الى اسعار لا يمكن ان تكون في متناول الجميع


----------



## حسام عبدالله (13 يونيو 2009)

اشكر الجميع على مشاركتة
اخي m-man20 سؤالك مشروع واجابتة موجودة داخل المشاركات ارجو منك قراءة المشاركات
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## محمد جاد982 (19 يونيو 2009)

يمكن الوسول الي فكره السكن الاقتصادي بالبتعاد عن الاشياء التي لا نحتاج اليها من حيث تقليل عدد الغرف والمسحات الغير مستغله او مهداره وزياده عدد الادوار والتوسع الراسي


----------



## البحر كوم (20 يونيو 2009)

أرجو من الأخ خالد صلاح إرسال السيرة الذاتية لى للعمل بخارج مصر [email protected]/hotmail


----------



## حسام عبدالله (21 يونيو 2009)

اشكر جميع الاخوة المشاركين
اخي محمد ان ما تفضلت بة مطلوب حيث ان المسكن الاقتصادي يجب ان يلبي الاحتياجات الاساسية لساكنية من الفراغات والمساحات.


----------



## nana88 (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## الحمادي1 (22 يونيو 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## Eng.Ibraheim (13 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع ممتاز للغاية
وأري من خلال خبرتي في هذا المجال أختيار المواد الانشائية ذات التكلفة . منذ التصميم .
وسأقوم أنشاء الله بأدراج مشاريع صممت ونفذت بأقل تكلفة متوقعة .
وفقكم الله


----------



## مهندس مصعب الجرجري (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بيك على الجهد الرائع والمميز فعلا مشاركة حلوة


----------



## حسام عبدالله (21 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
اشكر لكم مروركم الكريم واتمنى من الجميع ان يسهم براية وخبرتة في الموضوع لما لة من اهمية كبيرة للمجتمع العربي
مهندس ابراهيم اشكر مرورك ونحن بانتظار مشاركتك
مهندس مصعب والحمادي شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## سليمان النجوم (29 يوليو 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : بداية اشكر لكم قبولي عضوا في هذا المنتدى ، متمنيا لكم التوفيق.
ارجو تزويدي والقراء الآخرين عن المساحات المعتمدة للبيوت الاقتصادية للاسر من 2 وحتى 10 افراد.


----------



## حسام عبدالله (29 يوليو 2009)

اخي سليمان
مرفق جدول يبين مساحات الحد الادنى حسب عدد افراد العائلة



*Room types*​*Number of people in dwelling*​*1*​*2*​*3*​*4*​*5*​*6*​*Living Room*​13​13​15​16​17.5​18.5​*Kitchen*​5.5​5.5​5.5​7​7​8.5​*Kitchen/Diner*​8​9​11​11​12​13​*Main Bedroom*​8​11​11​11​11​11​*Other Double Bedroom(s)*​---​10​10​10​10​10​*Single Bedroom*​---​6.5​6.5​6.5​6.5​6.5​


----------



## حسام عبدالله (29 يوليو 2009)

*Room types*​*Number of people in dwelling*​*1*​*2*​*3*​*4*​*5*​*6*​*Living Room*​13​13​15​16​17.5​18.5​*Kitchen*​5.5​5.5​5.5​7​7​8.5​*Kitchen/Diner*​8​9​11​11​12​13​*Main Bedroom*​8​11​11​11​11​11​*Other Double Bedroom(s)*​---​10​10​10​10​10​*Single Bedroom*​---​6.5​6.5​6.5​6.5​6.5​


----------



## حسام عبدالله (29 يوليو 2009)

حاولت تنزيل الجدول ولكني لم استطع وظهر بالشكل السابق ارجو من الادارة مساعدتي في كيفية ادراج جدول من برنامج word


----------



## حسام عبدالله (16 أغسطس 2009)

اتمنى على جميع المشاركين في الموضوع البدء بالمشاركة في جزئية مواد البناء واثرها على تقليل التكلفة والمواد المستحدثة لخفض التكاليف مثل الطوب المضغوط وتجارب اخرى كل حسب بلدة وتجربتة


----------



## gege ali (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا اخي حسام ....ملفات حلوه ...يمكنك اضافه المزيد ....جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سهام معمر (22 أغسطس 2009)

salam alikom,
plus tard, inchaalah je participerai par exposer l'expérience Algérienne et l'expérience française en ce domaine.
personnellement j'ai travaillé sur ce domaine, .


----------



## حسام عبدالله (24 أغسطس 2009)

اختي سهام siham
ارجو منك الكتابة بالعربية او باللغة الانجليزية لانني لا افهم ما كتبتي
وشكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## سليمان_20 (27 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا واعنكم علي كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## ياسر رشاد (27 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا للإفادة


----------



## سهام معمر (28 أغسطس 2009)

salam alikom,
excuse me my english is bad
i said that i want to participate in this subject it is more interesting for me, so i'll expose the french and algerian experience of economical flats.
in these days i prepare my final exam so please wait.
ramadhan karim incahallah


----------



## سمية شعبان العاني (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ حسام
هل تسمح لي بالاستعانة بماك تكتب في بحث اريد ان اكتبه 
ولكن كيف اشير الى المصدر؟؟ 
[email protected]
ارجو الرد على اييملي لك مني كل الود
رمضان كريم


----------



## حسام عبدالله (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اخت سهام نرحب بك مرة اخرى وننتظر مشاركتك التي ستعكس التجربة الجزائرية والفرنسية في موضوع الاسكان الاقتصادي ونحن بانتظار هذه المشاركة بفارغ الصبر
الاخت سمية 
كل ما يعرض في هذا الموضوع هو ملك لجميع اعضاء المنتدي حيث يمكنهم الاستعانة بكل ما كتب اذا كان هنالك شيء محدد ترغبين فية لادراجة في البحث الذي اشرت الية يمكنني مساعدتك في المراجع المطلوبة


----------



## زينب سلمان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم وعاشت ايدك


----------



## حديقه (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الموضوع بالغ الاهميه وخاصه مع ازدياد الاسعار. فلابد من الالتفات لهذا الموضوع ولكن مع الاسف الكماليات اللي يتبعها اناس كثيرين والخوف من نظره الناس اليهم. يعني المفاخره وحب التباهي جتى لو على حساب ميزانيته مع العلم ان البيت الاقتصادي هعو الملاذ الحقيقي للتوفير وتزيين السكن بما هو احسن .فنجد البيت الاقتصادي يوفر الطاقه وتقل المونه


----------



## ايمن عاصم (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشروعات إسكان محدودي الدخل بين الاستثمار و توفير الخدمة*

*مشروعات إسكان محدودي الدخل بين الاستثمار و توفير الخدمة*​ *” دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لمشروعات الاسكان الحكومي في المدن الجديدة “*​ 

*إعداد*​ *أحمد زكريا زكي*​ *أيمن عاصم أحمد*​ *حسام محمود مسعود*​ *مقدمة:*
دأبت البلاد على توفير السكن الاقتصادي لغير القادرين من منتصف القرن الماضي وحتى اليوم. ولكن ما زالت الدولة تتعثر في سعيها لحل مشكلة الاسكان تعثرا شديدا. فكلما أنشأت مشروعا جديدا لاسكان محدودي الدخل، لم تتحقق من تلك المشروعات المبيعات المتوقعة لها، ولم يسكن من جملة الوحدات في المدينة الجديدة الا القليل غالبا. 
لقد بلغت الاستثمارات المخصصة لقطاع الاسكان والتعمير خلال هذا العام نحو 16.4 مليار جنيه منها نحو 10.5 مليارات جنيه استثمارات قام بتنفيذها القطاع الخاص بما يعادل 64% من جملة الاستثمارات وتتركز بصفة اساسية في مجال الاسكان اما الاستثمارات الباقية فقد قامت بتنفيذها كل من الحكومة والهيئات الاقتصادية وشركات القطاع العام وقطاع الاعمال . 
ومن ابرز الانجازات التي اسهمت هذه الاستثمارات في تحقيقها .. تنفيذ نحو 250 الف وحدة سكنية خلال هذا العام ، منها 115 الف وحدة سكنية اسكان اقتصادي بما يعادل نسبة 46% من اجمالي الوحدات و40 الف وحدة سكنية اسكان متوسط وكذلك عشرة آلاف وحدة سكنية اسكان فوق المتوسط الي جانب 85 الف وحدة سكنية للاسكان الريفي والاسكان بمناطق الاستصلاح ، ساهم القطاع الخاص بتنفيذ نحو 96.8% منها إلي جانب نسبة 3.2% مساهمة القطاع العام . 
وعلى الرغم من ذلك فلم يسكن من أكثر تلك المدن الا نسبة 15 الى 40%، والباقي اما مباع ومغلق أو مهجور. 
فلماذا فشلت تلك المشاريع؟
أكد الدكتور ميلاد حنا ان تكلفة المسكن ارتفعت من 50 الى 70 ضعفا والاجور ارتفعت من 5 الى 10 اضعاف خلال الربع قرن الماضى! 
ارتفعت اسعار اراضي البناء بشكل خرافي وفي بحر‏25‏ سنه من عام‏1975‏ حتي عام‏2000‏ اذ تضاعفت في المتوسط وبشكل عام نحو‏200‏ ضعف ففي مستوياتها العليا كان سعر الارض في ارقي الاماكن وافضلها عام‏1973‏ من‏40‏ الي‏60‏ جنيها‏/‏م‏2,‏ صار نحو عشرة الاف جنية للمتر المربع كما كانت اسعار الاراضي للبناء في الاحياء الشعبيه اي في مستوياتها الدنيا مثل حلوان او اطراف شبرا او غيط العنب وسيدي بشر من‏2‏ جنيه عام‏1973‏ للمتر المربع الي نحو‏400‏ جنيه حاليا فصارت تكلفه الارض جزءا مهما من تكلفه الوحده السكنيه‏
كما ازدادت تكلفه البناء نحو‏50‏ مره للاسكان الشعبي‏,‏ اذ زادت من‏8‏ جنيهات‏/‏م‏2‏ للمساكن الشعبيه‏(‏ في حقبه د‏.‏عزت سلامه في الستينات‏)‏ الي‏450‏ جنيها‏/‏م‏2‏ لمشاريع اسكان الشباب وكان احد اسباب ارتفاع تكلفه الانشاء بخلاف زياده اس,‏ هو ارتفاع وتضخم هامش الربح للمقاولين من نحو‏5%‏ في الستينات الي‏25%‏ في التسعينات‏,‏ فاختلت اقتصاديات الاسكان‏,‏ فتكلفه المسكن ارتفعت من‏50‏ الي‏70‏ ضعفا والاجور ارتفعت من‏5‏ الى ‏10‏ مرات‏.‏
*الأنواع المختلفة لمشروعات الاسكان بصفة عامة تبعاً للعائد المادي المتوقع منها: *
*- مشروعات اسكان ذات طابع استثماري *
*- مشروعات اسكان ذات طابع استثماري خدمي*
*- مشروعات اسكان ذات طابع خدمي*
هذا التقسيم هو تصنيف الباحثين لأنواع مشاريع الاسكان من حيث التمويل والفئة المستفيدة. 
ولعل مشكلة الاسكان في مصر سببها الأول هو عدم وضوح الفواصل بين تلك الأقسام الثلاثة في نظر القائمين على الاسكان في مصر. 
فالقسم الاستثماري، يتمثل في تلك السوق الاستثمارية التي يدخلها رجل أعمال باستثماراته ليبني مدينة جديدة فاخرة كمدينة مدينتي والرحاب ونحوهما، ثم يتاجر في وحداتها وفيلاتها كأي تاجر يستثمر في مجال الاستثمار العقاري. وهذا القسم بطبيعته ليس للدولة فيه يد مباشرة، كما أنه لا سبيل لمحدودي الدخل اليه.
أما القسم الاستثماري الخدمي، فالمراد بهذا المصطلح هو تلك المشاريع التي تشترك الدولة فيها مع المستثمرين في الانشاء والتمويل، ويكون جزء من المشروع فيها مخصصا لمحدودي الدخل أو الاسكان المتوسط، مع توفير قروض عقارية وتسهيلات للمستوى المتوسط ودون المتوسط. وربما قامت الدولة في المشروع الواحد بقصد الاستثمار والاسكان (توفير خدمة الاسكان) معا في نفس الوقت، كما هو الحال في المدن الجديدة الكبرى كمدينة 6 أكتوبر والعبور وغيرها. فتكون المدينة الواحدة مخططة بحيث يخصص جزء منها للاسكان فوق المتوسط، وجزء للمتوسط وجزء للاقتصادي او اسكان الشباب. هذا الخلط نتجت عنه مشكلات نبينها فيما بعد.
وأما القسم الخدمي المحض، فهو ما تقوم فيه الدولة ببناء مساكن لمحدودي الدخل لتقدم لهم بدعم كبير، ومنح وعطايا لا ترد، وهو التوجه الظاهر حاليا في سيايات الاسكان في البلاد من خلال مشروع ابن بيتك. 
وغاية ذلك القسم أن توفر الدولة خدمة لمن لا يقدرون على توفيرها. فالمفروض ألا تدخل فيه قضية الربح التجاري والاستثمار.. بيد أن الخلط بين العمل الخدمي والعمل الاستثماري كان سببا في تفاقم مشكلة الاسكان وفشل أكثر تلك المشاريع كما سنبين.
وان كان المسؤولون يتساءلون عن سبب عزوف محدودي الدخل ممن عندهم بعض المدخرات، عن شراء وحدات في مشاريع الاسكان الاقتصادي، ولجوئهم الى العشوائيات، فهذه هي دراسة الجدوى التي يجريها كل واحد منهم بصورة عامة في ذهنه بدون أسس علمية.
*أسباب عزوف محدودي الدخل ممن عندهم بعض المدخرات عن شراء وحدات في مشاريع الاسكان الاقتصادي :*
*أولا*، جملة تكلفة الوحدة في الاسكان العشوائي، أقل بكثير من تكلفة الوحدة في الاسكان الاقتصادي والحكومي. 
*ثانيا،* المسكن العشوائي قد يحصل عليه المواطن في موقع ممتاز داخل المدينة على مقربة من مكان عمله، وفي وسط زخم المدينة الاقتصادي والاجتماعي، وحيث الخدمات الصحية والاجتماعية والتعليمية والادارية والأمنية متوفرة ومتيسرة، وعلى مقربة من أهله وذويه، أما المسكن الاقتصادي فغالبا ما يكون في المدن الجديدة والتجمعات العمرانية الجديدة في منأى عن قلب المدينة النابض، ولا يصل محدودو الدخل من أعمالهم الى تلك المساكن كل يوم ذهابا وايابا الا بأكثر من مواصلة وبشق الأنفس!
*ثالثا،* المسكن العشوائي أقل تعقيدا فيما يتطلبه الحصول عليه من اجراءات، وأسلم بالنسبة له من الفوائد البنكية في القروض، والرهونات والضمانات والتأمينات والضرائب وما الى ذلك. 
*رابعا،* المسكن العشوائي ينمو بحرية، أفقيا ورأسيا، أما المسكن الاقتصادي فهناك قيود على نموه تختلف من مشروع الى آخر.
أما مشكلة المرافق فيتعامل السكان معها بطرق غير قانونية أو بضغط النفوذ على نواب مجلس الشعب، فاذا بها تدخل اليهم بصورة ما أو بأخرى.
فالحاصل أن جملة تلك العوامل وغيرها، أدى الى كون المسكن العشوائي خيارا ممتازا بالنسبة لمحدودي الدخل، في مقابل أي نوعية أخرى من الاسكان تقدمها لهم الدولة. 
ولذلك ومن هذا المنطلق، فعلى الدولة أن تدرس تلك العوامل بروية وبدقة عند الشروع في اقامة مشاريع اسكان للشباب واسكان اقتصادي لمحددي الدخل، فما دامت نتيجة تلك المفاضلة بين نمطي الاسكان، تصب دائما في كفة السكن العشوائي، فان ظاهرة الاسكان العشوائي لن تختفي أبدا ولن توفق مشاريع الاسكان الحكومي في أن تكون بديلا لها!
*العوامل المؤثرة على سعر الوحدة وتكلفتها: *
ا – مسطحها (سعر المتر مبان منها) وهذا يتأثر ويعتمد على تكلفة خامات البناء ونظم الانشاء المتبعة، وتدخل فيه تقلبات السوق والأسعار، كسعر الوقود وغيره. 
2 – سعر الأرض والمتر منها، وهذا يتأثر ويعتمد على طبيعة الموقع ومحدداته وامكانياته وما يصل الى الأرض من مواصلات وخدمات، وموقعها من الحيز العمراني، ومستوى المشروعات المحيطة بها والقريبة منها من حيث التكلفة.
فكلما زادت الوحدة السكنية قربا من خدمات المدينة، سيما الأعلى رأسمالا والأعلى سعرا منها، أو زادت الخدمات قربا منها (كقيام مشاريع خدمية أو ترفيهية جديدة) كلما زاد سعر المتر في سوق العقارات. ومثال ذلك ما وقع في بعض المدن الجديدة بعدما أنشئت نوادي رياضية جديدة فيها، فكان ذلك سببا لارتفاع سعر المتر السكني بشكل كبير.
يقول ماجد عبد العظيم مدير التسويق بشركة Edar ان وجود نواد في المجتمعات والمدن السكنية الجديدة يعد عنصر جذب للعملاء الذين يتعامل معهم، فقرب النادي من موقع العقار يعد قيمة نسبية عالية ترفع من قيمة العقار وترفع عنصر الاقبال عليه، وفي نفس الوقت ترفع من سعر العقار بنسبة تتراوح ما بين 20 إلى 25% من مثيله في منطقة أخرى لا يوجد بها ناد رياضي. 
فقد رفع نادي 6 أكتوبر التابع لمدينة 6 أكتوبر من أسعار المنطقة سواء في العقارات المجاورة للنادي والمطلة عليه أو الحي بأكمله الذي يوجد به النادي حيث يعد من الأحياء المتميزة، بل ويمتلك نسبة تميز عالية لوجود هذا النادي.
ومن هنا فلابد من التمييز بين الغرض الاستثماري التجاري في الاسكان، وبين الغرض الخدمي. ولو أن الدولة، وهي التي تملك أراضي المدن الجديدة في الأصل، حرصت على تجنيب أراضي المناطق المخصصة لتوفير خدمة الاسكان لذوي الدخول المنخفضة، الوقوع في أسباب وعوامل ارتفاع سعر الوحدة السكنية، لوصلت تلك الوحدات الى مستحقيها. فالذي حدث أن خصصت مناطق لذوي الدخول المنخفضة، وتم التعامل مع المشاريع من مدخل استثماري محض، وتجاهلت الدولة أن ارتفاع ميزان التكلفة في الانشاء، لو صب في النهاية في سعر المتر، من غير أن تدعمه الدولة بصورة مدروسة، فان الوحدات التي كان مقصودا منها أن تصل الى المحتاجين، لن تصل اليهم بطبيعة الحال، فسعرها سيعلو على قدرتهم، وهذا هو ما وقع.
فالوحدات دون المتوسطة التي أنشئت في تلك المدن الجديدة زاد سعرها فوق ما تحتمله الفئات محدودة الدخل، فسعر المتر في اسكان مبارك وصل الى 450 و500 جنيه للمتر! وكانت نتيجة ويادة السعر أن خفضت المساحات حتى وصلت الى 45 متر مربع للوحدة!! فأي أسرة تلك التي يمكن أن تعيش في مساحة 45 متر مربع معيشة آدمية سوية؟؟! هذا اسكان لبشر لهم حوائجهم النفسية والآدمية وليس تخزينا لمعلبات! 
وفي نفس الوقت فان مستوى المدينة ومستوى التشطيب وحالة المباني وقلة الخدمات وبعدها عن مراكز جذب العمالة في قلب القاهرة، وقلة النواحي الأمنية، كل تلك العوامل أدت بطبيعة الحال الى أن الفئة القادرة على شراء تلك المساكن لا تقبل عليها لأنها لا تناسبها، ولا يلجأ اليها الا المضطر من القادرين الذين لا يجدون سكنا لأولادهم الا في تلك المدن البعيدة، مع رجائهم في أن تزداد تلك المدن عمارا وتزداد فيها الخدمات تدريجيا مع الوقت. فالذي حدث ان الفئة المحتاجة حرمت من تلك الوحدات، والفئة القادرة زهدت فيها، فصار ما نراه من كساد كبير في تلك المدن، وصارت النتيجة الحتمية هي زيادة ظاهرة مساكن بلا سكان كما نرى.

ولو ترك الأمر لرجال الأعمال ليقوموا به وحدهم، فلن يكون لمحدودي الدخل حظ من مشاريع الاستثمار العقاري البتة. فرجل الأعمال لن يلتفت الى المحتاج والفقير، فهو يدخل باستثمار ورأس مال ضخم، ليبني مدينة كاملة، ولا يريد أن يخرج منها بخسارة أو بهامش ربح قليل. وهو بالنسبة له، يكفيه ما يتعرض له من عثرات! فاسكان الفقراء مسؤولية الدولة وليس مسؤوليته هو على أي حال. وعامل المخاطرة الذي يدخل فيه المستثمر هو عامل كبير بالفعل، وكلما نزف رأس المال في المشروع العقاري نظرا لعدم استقرار الحالة الاقتصادية للبلد، لم يجد المستثمر بدا من أن يحمل ذلك النزيف على سعر المتر لكي لا يخسر في المشروع! وكلما كان المشروع أضخم، كلما كانت المخاطر أكبر، وكلما كانت أسعار الوحدات المتوقعة أعلى وأعلى، وكلما طال زمن التنفيذ كلما زاد العبئ المالي على المستثمر أضعافا مضاعفة.. 
ولذلك فمن أكبر الأخطاء التي تقع فيها الدولة أنها تسند مشاريع الاسكان لمؤسسات وشركات مقاولات كبيرة، لتقوم كل مؤسسة ببناء مئات الوحدات، على شتى مستويات الاسكان! فضخامة حجم الاستثمار في يد مقاول واحد تؤدي الى ضخامة المخاطر عليه، وبالتالي ثقل العبئ المالي الذي يقع على عاتقه، ومن ثم على عاتق الدولة التي يجب أن تساهم بصورة فعالة لرفع العبئ عن محدودي الدخل. ولا تزال الدولة الى اليوم مدينة بمبالغ ضخمة جدا لشركة المقاولين العرب، الأمر الذي بلغ حدا صار يهدد الشركة نفسها بالانهيار والتفتت الى عدة شركات صغيرة! 
ونظرا لذلك العجز والمديونية الضخمة، وجدت الدولة نفسها ترفع شريحة السكن الاقتصادي في سعر الأرض وسعر المتر، مع أنها مطالبة بخفضه أصلا!
ولو أن الدولة فصلت الاسكان الفاخر لشركات مقاولات ضخمة تتكفل به، وتضع ربحها في أسعار الوحدات، بحسب السوق والعرض والطلب، وفي نفس الوقت، تكفلت بالانفاق على اسكان محدودي الدخل، وأعطته لمقاولين صغار، مهما كثر عددهم، بحيث يكون حجم رأس المال لكل واحد منهم مناسبا لقدرته، مع الحرص على استعمال خامات بناء أرخص (كالتسليح بالبلاستيك والفايبر جلاس وغيره) لكان ذلك أجدى ولا شك، ولكانت النتيجة أن تظل تلك الوحدات في اطار أسعار معقولة يقدر عليها محدودو الدخل ولا تنهكهم، فتصل تلك الوحدات بذلك الى مستحقيها الحقيقيين وتنجح المدينة الجديدة في اصابة الهدف منها، سواءا على الصعيد الاستثماري التجاري (سوق العقارات للمقتدرين) أو على الصعيد الخدمي (اسكان غير القادرين). أما أن يخلط الاستثمار في الاسكان المتوسط ودون المتوسط بالاستثمار في الاسكان الفاخر فهذا من الطبيعي أن تكون نتيجته أن يلتحق الاسكان المتوسط بشريحة الاسكان الفاخر أو على الأقل يخرج من حيز الفئة المستهدفة منه.
*خاتمة وتوصيات*
ومن هنا فالذي يوصي به هو ما يلي:
1 – عدم ادخال المؤسسات والشركات الكبرى في اسكان محدودي الدخل، الا أن تكون الدولة متكفلة بالنصيب الأكبر من نفقات تلك المشاريع، وبحيث تكون أكثر من شركة كبيرة، برأس مال قليل لكل شركة.
2 – الحذر من التعامل مع اسكان محدودي الدخل على أنه استثمار يهدف الى تحقيق ربح مادي للدولة، فنتيجة ذلك تأتي بالفشل في كل مرة.
3 – تشجيع المقاولين الصغار، خصوصا أولئك الذين يعملون على بناء المساكن العشوائية، للدخول تحت اشراف الدولة في الاسكان الاقتصادي، فتتكفل الدولة بتوفير هوامش الربح لهم والتي يعملون بها في البناء العشوائي، وفي نفس الوقت تتكفل هي بما يزيد على ذلك من نفقات، مع دراسة حالة كل أسرة من أسر محدودي الدخل المستهدفة دراسة دقيقة، لتوفير السكن المناسب بالتكلفة المناسبة للذين لا يقدرون.
4 – توفير المنح التي لا ترد – كما في مشروع ابن بيتك – والبعد عن القروض وعن ادخال البنوك في اسكان محدودي الدخل، نظرا لما توقعه البنوك من ارهاق لكل من المواطنين والدولة على حد سواء، بسبب نظم الاقراض التي تتبعها.
5 – اللجوء الى أساليب انشاء رخصية غير تقليدية، هروبا من أسعار مواد البناء كالحديد والأسمنت
6 – تشجيع رؤوس الأموال على الاستثمار في الاسكان فوق المتوسط والفاخر بتقديم التسهيلات اللازمة.
7 – العناية بآدمية الانسان وحقه في مساحة تكفي لأسرة سوية من أربعة أفراد على الأقل، فلا تخفض مساحة الوحدة السكنية الى هذا الحد الذي نراه! 
8 – العناية بالخدمات والمرافق وبتنشيط الحركة الاقتصادية والحياة التجارية في المدن الجديدة من خلال تشجيع المستثمرين على اقامة مشروعاتهم في تلك المدن،وأيضا القيام بخلخلة قلب العاصمة واخراج بعض الوزارات والمصالح الحكومية والجامعات منها ونقلها الى تلك المدن لاحيائها وتنشيطها.

*مراجع:*​ 1 - مقدمة مطبوعة الندوة التي عقدها مركز دراسات واستشارات الادارة العامة PARC بكلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية جامعة القاهرة، في أكتور 2005، بعنوان سياسات الاسكان بمصر، العدد الخامس والعشرين، تحرير أ.د. كمال محمود المنوفي
2 - موقع الهيئة العامة للاستعلامات:
http://www.sis.gov.eg/Ar/Pub/yearbook/Year2005/110102000000000011.htm
3 - التقرير السنوى للمجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان- الفصل الخامس أوضاع حقوق الإنسان فى مصر خلال عام 2004، http://www.nchr.org.eg/human_rp5_6.html
4 - موقع جمعية المساعدة القانونية لحقوق الانسان،
http://www.ahrla.org/elmarsad_ar/40th/ahat.htm5
5 - موقع المركز القومي لبحوث الاسكان والبناء
http://www.hbrc.edu.eg/ahbrc/news/ceo_speech.asp
6- موقع جريدة الشرق الأوسط
http://www.asharqalawsat.com/details.asp?section=47&article=348829&issue=9944
7 – موقع مجلة الوسيط، قسم العقارات
http://www.ewaseet.com
8- http://www.rezgar.com/debat/show.art.asp?aid=20291


----------



## حسام عبدالله (11 أكتوبر 2009)

بدايه ارحب بالاخ ايمن عاصم واشكره على المشاركه القيمه جدا واتمنى تواصله معنا من خلال كتابات وابحاث في موضوع الاسكان الاقتصادي


----------



## yoyo_ahmed (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا يا اخ حسام بجد على الموضوع*​


----------



## شمس الايمان (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م محمد يونس (23 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواني المعماريين الافاضل اريد ان اعبر عن عميق سعادتي وانا اتصفح موضوعاتكم بداية من الصفحة الاولي الي الصفحة الاخيرة وكم اثلج صدري حماسكم لموضوع السكن الاقتصادي وافكاركم الطيبة فيه ولاني من المهتمين بهذا الشان فقد نثري سويا هذا الموضوع رغبة منا في النهوض بهذا القطاع.
انا مهندس انشائي من اصل مصري ونقيم بتونس منذ 30 عاما واعمل بقطاع البناء حيث امتلك شركة للبعث العقاري . منذ 15 عام صار حادث قاتلا لاثنين من العاملين بشركتي جراء سقوطهما من الطابق الرابع اثناء قيامهما باعمال المحارة الخارجية ومنذ ذلك التاريخ وانا ابحث عن انجع وسائل الانشاء لتفادي العمالة والتقليل من اعدادها بمواقع العمل وتوصلت بذلك لاستنباط نظام انشائي مبسط يوفر ما يقارب عن 40./. من التكلفة المعتادة ويعتمد علي تجهيز اجزاء البناء المختلفة مسبقا وتركيبها بالموقع فلا يكون هناك تالف او فضلات , وباستعمال اقل كمية ممكنة من المياة وبدون الحاجة لمعدات ثقيلة و باقل عدد ممكن من العمال يمكننا بذلك الضغط علي التكاليف .


----------



## خالد صلاح (23 أكتوبر 2009)

م محمد يونس .. هل يمكن عرض تجربتك بالتفصيل في الموضوع ..من الممكن ان تسهم كثيرا في الوصول الي افضل الطرق للاسكان الاقتصادي ..


----------



## م محمد يونس (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي خالد قد اشرح لكم الخطوط العريضة , ولكن التفاصيل فهي موضوعة ضمن ملف براءة الاختراع الذي ينتظر المصادقة عليه لضمان جهود استمرت سنوات طويلة.واعدكم ان يتوفر بين ايدكم حال ما اتمكن من الحصول علي براءة هذا العمل وتسجيله . ويمكن طرح اي استفسار دون الخوض موقتا في التفاصيل.


----------



## حسام عبدالله (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
نرحب بالاخ المهندس محمد يونس ونشكره على مداخلته وقد شوقنا كثيرا لمعرفه الطريقه الجديده
ولدي له سؤال:
هل تعتمد الطريقه على الاقلال من الصب بالموقع وتجهيز العناصر الخرسانيه وتركيبها والاستغناء عن الطوبار للاسقف والعتبات والكشفات؟
مع احترامي وتقديري


----------



## sa2006ra (26 أكتوبر 2009)

هذه بعض المحاضرات التي تتحدث عن الاسكان منخفض التكاليف في مصر واتجاهات الدولة نحو اسكان اقتصادي ارجوا ان تفيدك .

http://www.mediafire.com/?3mv3mwtnmk1


----------



## م محمد يونس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ المميز حسام النموذج الذي اسعي لتوفيره يعتمد علي [FONT=MD_Basit9]تصميم و تصنيع وتجهيز أجزاء البناء المختلفة داخل ورشات العمل ويتم نقلها لمواقعها لتركيبها واستكمال التشطيبات[/FONT][FONT=MD_Basit9][/FONT]
[FONT=MD_Basit9]ولكونها بأوزان خفيفة فهي لا تحتاج لمعدات ثقيلة لأن حملها في متناول العامل العادي,ولكونها مصممة هندسيا لتسهيل استعمالاتها في كافة الاتجاهات فهي لاتسمح بالخطأ ولا بإضاعة الوقت أثناء تركيبها كما أنها لا تتطلب العمالة الماهرة فضلا عن الاستغناء علي [/FONT][FONT=MD_Basit9]95[/FONT][FONT=MD_Basit9]بالمائة من أدوات البناء المعتادة وكذا الشدات الخشبية وتوابعها والاستعمال [/FONT][FONT=MD_Basit9]القليل جدا للمياه داخل مواقع التنفيذ , إذن فهي سريعة واقتصادية.[/FONT]
[FONT=MD_Basit9]الاختيار الأمثل لمكونات أجزاء البناء المختلفة من حيث الشكل والتكوين والتركيب [/FONT][FONT=MD_Basit9]يضمن القوة و الصلابة و المقاومة الأكيدة لعوامل الطقس من حرارة وبرودة وحرائق وعزل مائي وصوتي فهي إذن ذات مرد ودية وكفاءة عالية,فضلا عن [/FONT] [FONT=MD_Basit9]المظهر الجذاب للعمارة الإسلامية فالواجهات الحجرية والقباب والأقواس المحدبة والمستديرة لها نصيب في تشكيل عمارة النموذج. وبالمناسبة اطلقت عليه نموذج م ع ط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]MAT-Sys[/FONT][FONT=MD_Basit9] نسبة الي اسمي محمد علي طه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]


----------



## م محمد يونس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ المتميز حسام ارجو ان ردي اجاب علي تساؤلكم. وان لم يكن كذلك نرجو التواصل


----------



## ابو تركي123 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في بناء مخطط زي الشاليه بس ابيه بدرج وفوق غرفه نوم و دورة مياة لحالها مع غرفه غسيل صغيره وغرفه كوي ملابس فقط مع سطح ويكون تحت مسبح داخلي مشبوك مع المبنى يعني ابحطه قزاز ليكون المنظر من المسبح الى الخارج والمبنى يكون صاله جلوس + مطبخ متوسط بنظام بوفيه + مجلس + مقلط + دورة مياه اما في الخارج مسطحات خضراء + بيت شعر + موقف سيارة + دورة مياة خارجية مع مغاسل لها
الارض مساحتها 600 يعني 30 *20 والظلع الـ20م على الشارع والـ 30م للداخل

اتمنى المساعده يا اخوان في تصور هذا المخطط لاني جدا محتاج مشوره منكم يا مهندسين في البداية


----------



## حسام عبدالله (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بدايه نرحب sa2006ra ونشكره على ما قدم من معلومات ونتمنى تواصله معنا
الاخ محمد يونس الفكره التي تتحدث عنها تثير تسائلات كثيره ولكني احترم عدم رغبتك في الحديث بالموضوع بالتفصيل ولذلك فاننا جميعا بانتظار براءه الاختراع لنستزيد من هذه الافكار وشكرا على ردودك


----------



## حسام عبدالله (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي ابو تركي 123 للاسف طلبك يمكن ان يجاب عليه في مكان اخر من الملتقى وليس في هذا الموضوع


----------



## hermione (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عضوة جديده بالمنتدى اتمنى ان اشارك بما يفيد الجميع وفعلا الموضوع ده مهم جدا ومحور دراستنا فى الكليهوان شاء الله هحاول ارفع بعض الصور والملفات عن الموضوع ده


----------



## soofe (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان طرح الموضوع تحت هذا العنوان يوحي انه موضوع مؤتمر علمي مما يجعل المشاركة فيه اكثر صعوبة من كونه موضوعا في منتدى لذا أقترح ان يكون اسم الموضوع (نماذج لمشاريع الاسكان الاقتصادي)


----------



## حسام عبدالله (19 ديسمبر 2009)

hermione نرحب بمشاركتك 
soofe نرحب بمشاركتك واود الرد على تعليقك بان الموضوع ليس موضوع نماذج وانما موضوع الاسكان الاقتصادي بشموليته


----------



## عبدالحليم طه (10 يناير 2010)

الوضوع هادف بالجد لكن السكن الميسر او الاقتصادى يعتمد غلى الاتى :
اولا علي مدى توفر المواد المحلية ومدى الاستفادة منها
ثانيا مدى فهم الانسان العربى الى مفهوم السكن واستخداماتةمن حيث الاقتصاد
ثالثأ تفعيل المهندسين الى امكانياتهم الذهنية فى ابتكار منازل من موارد اخرى مثلا( واحد كندى بنى مدوسة من ورق الصحف فى تيوان)


----------



## م\فارس (16 مارس 2010)

ارى ان مساكن الاسكان الصناعى فى جمهوريه مصر العربيه ينطبق عليها تماما
نظريه الاسكان الاقتصادى. حيث المساحات الصغيره والارتفاعات القصيره و مواد التشطيب
التقليديه المتواضعه.
تقبل مرورى وشكرا على موضوعك الرائع


----------



## جميل البكيرات (25 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم
بالنسبه الى الرسومات التنفيذيه مثلا الحمام يؤخذ
قياس جميع الواجهات كل واجهه لوحدها ونقسم البلاط لكل واجهه على حسب قياس البلاطه بحيث
ان يكون غلق البلاطه على يمين الواجهه كمثله على شماله واذا كان الغلق صغيرا يمكننا اضافةنصف بلاطه عليه .
بالنسبه الى الاشياء المراد توضيحها وهى الرسومات وبلاط الالوان المراد وضعها مع البلاط العادى .

--------------------
​
جميل البكيرات (ابو ياسر )
*​


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (28 مارس 2010)

هناك المؤتمرات التي تناولت هذا الموضوع باسهاب 
كما يوجد العديد من الدراسات على المسكن الميسر التي اصبحت حبيسة الادراج ولم يتم تطبيقها بالشكل الصحيح

اخي الغامدي كما يوجد بجده اسكان الشرفية هناك حي الاسكان بالجنوب 
كما يوجد لها مثيل في مدينة الدمام بمسمى الاسكان على طريق الدمام- الخبر الهاي وي قريب من الغرفه التجاريةبالمنطقة الشرقية......لتوضيح فقط

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## المهندس سعيد النمر (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا عالموضوع


----------



## جدعه44 (14 أبريل 2010)

انشاء الله سوف اقدم للملتقى دراسه حول الاسكان فى السودان


----------



## قدر الله (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

مشكور ومأجور ان شاء الله


----------



## مشاري الهرموش (9 مايو 2010)

يعطيك الله العافية على هذا الموضوع والذي سوف يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## ghjkl (20 يونيو 2010)

شي روعة يا خطيررررررررررر


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً اخ حسام


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (22 يونيو 2010)

جعلكم الله عونا لبعض


----------



## menir (2 يوليو 2010)

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين ، شكرا للإخوة الأفاضل على المواضيع المطروحة وبما أني عضو جديد وهذه مشاركتي الأولى ، فإن اسهامي سيكون لاحقا ريثما أطلع على باقي المواضيع حتى يتسنى لي البحث ومحاولة المساهمة بالقدر الممكن ، وبارك الله فيكم مرة أخرى .


----------



## A.ISSO (9 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## vulture1 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا يا اخ حسام بجد على الموضوع*​


----------



## brz (30 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت الملف كان مترجم عربي لكي تعم الفائده حيث انا الملف الاول عربي لاكن الثاني انقلش وشكرا


----------



## فيصل الاتربى (19 يناير 2011)

*حلول جديدة لازمة الاسكان*

وفقنى الله عز وجل لعمل دراسة تطبيقية لمشروع لبناء 100000 " نعم مائة الف" وحدة سكنية سنويا بدون دعم مالى من الدولة او قروض من البنوك بشرط قيام الدولة بتوفير الاراضى وذلك لحل ازمة الاسكان وتعمير الصحراء ودفع عجلة الانتاج وحل جزء من مشكلة البطالة


----------



## مسكويه (17 يونيو 2011)

السكن الاقتصادي لن يكون واقعا مالم يعمل المهندسون على تطبيقه كل من ناحيته 

الحكومات لن تفعل شيئا ,لذلك على المهندسين ان يأخذوا زمام المبادرة 

واشكر الاخ جمال على همته في العمل فقد تخطى القول الى الفعل وبدا بتطبيق ما يؤمن به 

الناس في المجتمعات العربية تحتاج الى غسيل دماغ لتعود الى ما كانت عليه قبل ان تجرفها العمارة الغربية بطريقتها واسلوبها ومكوناتها 

ماذا في اسلوب البناء بالطين والتراب حتى نفضل علية الاسمنت والحديد!!؟

اليس الطين قد كفانا السموم والزمهرير وعاش فيه اباؤنا واجدادنا بكرامة 

والآن هجرناه ولجأنا الى علب الحديد والاسمنت فلم ترد عنا حرا ولا قرا 

فماذا استفدنا بالله عليكم 

واذا انقطعت الكهرباء عن البيت ساعة خرج الناس الى الشوارع يبحثون عن نسمة هواء 
فكيف اذا انقطعت الكهرباء اياما 
ونحن نرى الآن كيف تلجأ الحكومات الى قطع الكهرباء عن الشعب لكسر شوكتهم وتذليل كرامتهم

لابد من الرجوع الى البناء بالطين بطريقة عصرية وكفانا انهزاما امام الغرب وامام الغير 

وكل يبدأ بنفسه .....ولا ينظر الى غيره 
لانه ان فعل فلن يتقدم خطوة الى الامام ابدا 
وسيظل مكانك راوح !


----------



## drdor88 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا ومهم وما شاء الله جميع المتداخلين لهم رؤية واضحة بخصوص هذا الموضوع 
و كما تفضلتم ان السكن الاقتصادي يدرس من خلاله الجدوى الوظيفية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية وحتى الجمالية -بدرجة ما- وبما أن هذه الاشياء يختلف مفهومها من بيئة إلى أخرى حتى داخل البلد الواحد لذلك تجدني لا احبذ أن أصل إلى مخطط أو حل للفراغات بقدر أن نصل الى مفهوم عام وتوجه يمكن ان نتبعه كــ Concept للمباني قليلة التكلفة.
و صراحة لم أقرأ الموضوع كاملا لكني توقفت عند مداخلة المهندس جمال وهي :


جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> أتمنى التركيز على المحاور التالية، حتى نصل إلى نتائج ملموسة
> 1- مواد البناء المحلية البديلة للإسمنت ومدى قدرتها على تقديم حلول إنشائية ناجحة للمسكن متعدد الأدوار. " المواد المتعارف عليها/ الطين، الطوب الرملي" كيف يمكننا توظيف هذه المواد بصورة ناجحة وقابلة للتعميم والانتشار، وإلى أي مدى هي إقتصادية.


شخصيا اعتبرها مفهوم يؤسس لإستخدام المواد المحلية لكن ممكن نستفيد من التقنيات العالمية أو إبتكار تقنيات جديدة تناسبنا , وأود ان اورد مثال لتلك التقنيات وهي تقنية الـــ "interlocking blocks"
دمتم بخير...


----------



## drdor88 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

تعريف ممتاز للمسكن الاقتصادي


arc.hoda قال:


> "هو المسكن الآمن والمريح والذي يلبي جميع الاحتياجات ثم الرغبات الحالية والمستقبلية لساكنيه ويتم امتلاكه بأقل تكلفة وبأفضل جودة ويمكن استخدامه بأفضل تكلفة".


وممكن اعتبروا أساسا لموضوع البوست حسب رأي
شكرا arc.hoda


----------



## drdor88 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي المهندس حسام عبد الله يمكن أن نستخلص معياريين من معايير السكن الاقتصادي من مداخلة المهندس الهاملي :



جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> فهناك من رأى البحث في مواد البناء وطرق الإنشاء، وقد تزعم هذا التوجه المعماري الراحل حسن فتحي... وقد تبنت هذا التوجه بعده عدة دول أروبية وأخذت زمام المبادرة بإعادة تصنيع مواد بناء من البيئة وعلى رأسها الطين والرمل والتراب. وقامت بعد ذلك بنشر تقنيات تصنيع مواد البناء من هذه الخامات داخل الدول الفقيرة والغنية على حد سواء.


المعياريين هما :
1- مواد البناء
2- طرق أو تقنية البناء


----------

